# [Auswärtsspiel]  - Fränkische übernahme fremder Gebiete / Alpen & Co



## Coffee (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

dieser Thread soll dazu dienen Grenzübergreifende Verabredungen zum Biken zu treffen. Egal ob es in die Alpen oder in andere weite Gefilde gehen soll.

So muss nicht jedes mal ein neuer thread eröffnet werden, sondern es kann hier alles gebündelt werden in Zukunft. 

Vielen Dank

coffee


----------



## wug2000 (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hätte interresse, aber gibt es schon einen genauen Tourplan mit Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil. Denn ich würde schon gerne wissen was da auf mich zukommt, so trainingstechnisch, ich will ja nicht der letzte sein !

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk-Steffen (24. Juli 2005)

Hy Tanja    wenn das Bike bis dahin fertig ist schon. 2 Nachteile bei mir 1. Muss am Montag um halb 8 in Nürnberg in der Arbeit sein und 2. konditionell Richtung Alpen ?!?! -ohweia das kann ja was werden   
aber ansonsten JA warum denn nicht 

mfg Dirk


----------



## blacksurf (24. Juli 2005)

wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hätte interresse, aber gibt es schon einen genauen Tourplan mit Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil. Denn ich würde schon gerne wissen was da auf mich zukommt, so trainingstechnisch, ich will ja nicht der letzte sein !
> 
> Stefan



die tour ist beschrieben auf Toms Hompage: www.all-mountain.de
Touren: Garmisch
Und letzter wirst du nicht ich fahre auch mit  
Überhaupt fahren wir kein Rennen sondern machen eine Genußtour!


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Fragn,

aktuellere Bilder gibt's auch noch im meiner Galerie Reintal 

Hier die Eckdaten zur Tour:

Von Garmisch ins Reintal: 
Moser 2, Tour 30: 38,8 Km, 4:18 Std. (Moserzeit), 1336 Hm.

Start in Garmisch am alten Olympia-Skistadion, *Vorschlag: 07.08.2005 um 11 Uhr(!?).*

Grüße aus Giesing 
Tom
PS: Ach ja ich komme natürlich mit, bin immer froh ein paar Menschen um mich zu haben die normal sprechen


----------



## showman (24. Juli 2005)

*Aaaaalsoooo,*

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Showgirl hat noch Knieprobs. Müssen wir erst noch mal testen. Das Showmobil is auch wieder einsatzbereit, der Radtransport is also auch kein Problem. Könnte dann je nach dem 1 oder 2 Mitnehmen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## wug2000 (24. Juli 2005)

Also so eine schöne Tour lass ich mir nicht entgehen, ich bin dabei.
Termin passt super, habe ab 8. August 3 Wochen Urlaub zum auskurieren   

Stefan


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

@ tom, danke für die infos. 11 uhr dürfte überhaupt kein problem sein. wie lange werden wir anreisen mit dem auto? 2,5 Stunden? wir können auch gerne 10 uhr machen, dann haben wir etwas vom tag   

@ showi, super, ok, könntest du eine vielzahl an bikes mitnehmen? dh dann würde ich den kombi mit personen voll machen ;-) wenn du die räder dafür nimmst kann ich 5 (incl. mir) transportieren. + rucksäcke usw ;-)

@ wug2000 da du ja aus weißenburg kommst, vielleicht können wir dich irgendwo an der autobahn aufgabeln? vorschläge erwünscht   

ick freu mich ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juli 2005)

ööhm ich denke wir brauchen schon länger als 2,5 std
das letzte mal sind wir um 6 Uhr los


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2005)

jepp ich weis. aber 11 finde ich spät. ich finde wir sollten mit tom 10 uhr ausmachen ;-)


P.S. showi, die räder könntest du bereits am vortag holen und laden wenn du willst. udn dann treffen wir uns an der autobahn.


coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> jepp ich weis. aber 11 finde ich spät. ich finde wir sollten mit tom 10 uhr ausmachen ;-)


11 Uhr sollte eine "frankenfreundliche"-Zeit sein, da beim letztenmal einige meinten 10 wäre etwas früh. 11 als Startzeit hat außerdem noch den Vorteil, dass man bei der Abfahrt über den Reintal-Trail kaum Wanderer hat und es so richtig laufen lassen kann.
Aber ich richte mich da nach Euch. 10 Uhr wäre für uns Münchener kein Problem
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (25. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen ;-)
> 
> @ wug2000 da du ja aus weißenburg kommst, vielleicht können wir dich irgendwo an der autobahn aufgabeln? vorschläge erwünscht
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot Tanja,

aber Ich werde selber fahren, denn ich werde noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Farchant machen, zu meinen alten Turnier-Kontrahenten.

Stefan


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2005)

@ tom,

ok wir franken werden die uhrzeit die nächsten tage klären ;-) hoffe das reicht ;-)

@ wug2000, geht klar ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## fritzn (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Bergwelt.

Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ichs kaum erwarten kann  
d.h. ich bin dabei und freu mich sehr, dass es endlich mal wieder klappt!

So, meine Überlegungen: bin gerade noch mit Freunden am handeln, ob wir vielleicht schon Freitag oder Samstag anfahren wollen und campen. 
Wollte das nur mal hier loswerden, denn vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust dazu!
Am Samstag könnte man bspw. zum Schachen fahren, das haben wir das letzte mal nicht vollendet.
Wenn nun allerdings keiner mag, fahr ich gern beim offiziellen Transport mit, das klärt sich in wenigen Tagen (noch diese Woche).

Ich meld mich wieder!

.f


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. Juli 2005)

Wie mit Showmann schon am Tel besprochen bin zu 99% dabei, 
und dann bei bedarf auch mit Bulli


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2005)

hallo fritz´n,

sche dasd a dabei bist ;-) also ich kann nur den genannten sonntag leider nicht schon samstag. geb einfach bescheit wie wir dich transportmäßig einteilen sollen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

Das hört sich abba gut an.  

Wäre auch gern dabei!!   Chilli wie wärs, zusammen fahren irgendwie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2005)

@ alle,


ich setz in mein erstes posting die namen derer die auf jeden fall dabei sind. also wer mit drauf will bitte melden;-)


coffee


----------



## mox (25. Juli 2005)

ich werd mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! 
Lust hätte ich nämlich auf jeden Fall, muss nurnoch schauen ob da nicht irgendwas anderes ist!
Ich geb in den nächsten paar Tagen mal bescheid ob ich dabei bin


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juli 2005)

Oh Mann, ich würde so gerne mit, muß aber leider arbeiten, bekomm auch nicht frei, da ich schon vorletztes Wochenende außerplanmäßig frei hatte fürs biken!

Wünsche euch allen aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!

Ciao


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo  

Ich hätte auch interresse an der Reintal tour. Könnte ich mich da auch mit anschließen?? 

Schöne Grüße Rüdi


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. Juli 2005)

@cuby  rauchst du noch??? In meinem Bully is fei nix mit qualmen!


----------



## cubey (26. Juli 2005)

Ja is ja gut......die drei Stunden darunter werde ich es schon aushalten!!!  
Würde es grundsätzlich gehen??? (Zusammen fahren meine ich)


----------



## Mr.Chili (27. Juli 2005)

@cuby   .......weiß am Montag sicher ob noch platz frei ist.


----------



## lugggas (27. Juli 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei    



mfg

Lucas


----------



## Coffee (27. Juli 2005)

so, hab die obige liste aktualisiert.   

chilli und cube sagen mir bitte noch bescheit.

coffee


----------



## fritzn (27. Juli 2005)

Servus, 

also ich bin ab Freitag unten und treffe da den daskandalboy.
Wir fahren Freitag und Samstag und stoßen dann Sonntag zu Euch.

Jetzt die Frage: Könnte ich evtl. wieder mit Euch zurückfahren?
Fahre dann mit dem Zug hin.

Oder mag noch jemand schon ab Freitag biken? Hätte auch ein Auto, nur will ich nicht alleine fahren. Dann schickt mir ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2005)

@ fritzn, schaun wir mal wie das mit dem platz hinhaut. wir planen ja erst gerade, und wenn wir die komplete anzahl haben planen wir dich natürlich gerne für die rückfahrt ein ;-)

ich persönlich kann nicht schon freitag.

coffee


----------



## Pino (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich reihe mich (und Michi aka koe_com) dann auch mal ein in die Gruppe der Noch-nicht-ganz-Entschlossenen. Definitive Entscheidung wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche, jedenfalls fahren wir selber, damit die Organisation nicht komplizierter wird. 11.00 Uhr finde ich 'ne gute Zeit, wenn ich das hier shcon mal anmerken darf. Schließlich ist Sommer, da ist es abends auch noch lange hell. Notfalls könnte ich mich auch auf 10.00 Uhr einlassen, Michi müsste ich dazu erst mal fragen ;-)

Tom, danke für die schönen Bilder und die Daten, da wird das Ganze doch gleich viel konkreter! Freu mich drauf, Dich mal live und in Farbe kennenzulernen  

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (28. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

also Showgirl fällt wegen defekten Knie ein paar Wochen aus. Das heißt es können zwei bei mir mitfahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (28. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> also Showgirl fällt wegen defekten Knie ein paar Wochen aus. Das heißt es können zwei bei mir mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Showman



mist   
sag ihr liebe Grüße und gute Besserung!
War Sie schon beim Arzt?


----------



## Coffee (29. Juli 2005)

@ showi,

oh, gute besserung an showgirl. was hat sie denn genau am knie?

wegen dem, wer fährt wo mit, machen wir vorher aus wegen der koordination (wo wer wohnt usw.)

@ pino, schön das ihr auch evtl. mitfahrt ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (29. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi,
> 
> oh, gute besserung an showgirl. was hat sie denn genau am knie?


Nur a bissl überlastet. Nix kaputt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (31. Juli 2005)

Tadaaaa!
Wir fahren definitiv auch mit, heute isses entschieden. Michi hat zwar a weng rumgemault von wegen Urlaubszeit und Stau und willlieberfahrradalsautofahren, aber letztendlich habe ich sie doch rumgekr.. ähh, überzeugt ;-)
Also, So., 7.8., 11.00 Uhr in Garmisch am alten Olympia-Skistadion, bleibt's jetzt dabei? Ich denke, Staumöglichkeit ist wirklcih nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen, sodass man dann ohnehin so gegen 6.30 Uhr in Nbg losfahren müsste - auch ohne Stau sind es knapp 300 km.

Bis denne,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (31. Juli 2005)

@ pino,

jepp es bleibt dabei ;-) wie sieht es bei euch, ist evtl noch personenplatz bei euch im auto? nur damit wir wissen wieviele autos wir planen müssen.

danke coffee


----------



## mox (31. Juli 2005)

also bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (31. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es bei euch, ist evtl noch personenplatz bei euch im auto? nur damit wir wissen wieviele autos wir planen müssen.


Leider nicht. Wir haben einen Kombi, und wenn da die Rückbank (wg der Bikes) umgeklappt ist, passen vorn noch zwei Leute rein, nämlich genau wir beide.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nicht. Wir haben einen Kombi, und wenn da die Rückbank (wg der Bikes) umgeklappt ist, passen vorn noch zwei Leute rein, nämlich genau wir beide.
> Gruß,
> Pino



ok, ich dachte ja wenn daran das wir eure beiden bikes noch bei showi in den bus stellen udn dafür eben die personen besser aufteilen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (1. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...eure beiden bikes noch bei showi in den bus stellen udn dafür eben die personen besser aufteilen.


Ja, klar, wenn die noch reinpassen. Zwei Leute können wir dann mitnehmen. Wir müssten allerdings spätestens um acht wieder hier sein, ist das realistisch?

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, klar, wenn die noch reinpassen. Zwei Leute können wir dann mitnehmen. Wir müssten allerdings spätestens um acht wieder hier sein, ist das realistisch?
> 
> Gruß,
> Achim




ähhhm nicht unbedingt
das letzte mal waren wir um 22 UHR zuhause - wenn du nämlich Pech hast ist das mit dem Verkehr nicht anders machbar


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2005)

immer dieser zeitdruck   

ok, wer wie wo was wann fährt entscheiden wir wenn wir wissen wieviel leute wir sind

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (1. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> immer dieser zeitdruck


... wir haben uns hier für zwei Wochen einen kleinen Hauspflegejob in der Südstadt aufgehalst, und Michi muss Mo. wieder um halb sechs raus... nich zu ändern, ich dachte mir das schon, dass es eng wird. Aber lieber so als gar nicht, oder? Müssen wir beide halt doch schneller den Berg hoch/runter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben uns hier für zwei Wochen einen kleinen Hauspflegejob in der Südstadt aufgehalst, und Michi muss Mo. wieder um halb sechs raus... nich zu ändern, ich dachte mir das schon, dass es eng wird. Aber lieber so als gar nicht, oder? Müssen wir beide halt doch schneller den Berg hoch/runter ;-)



pino, ja ich verstehe es. ein wenig   aber dann ist die nacht mal kürzer *gg* also ich versuche es so zu planen das ihr beide föllig frei seit (von wegen jemanden mitnehmen usw) dann seit ihr beiden absolut frei in allen entscheidungen.

grüße coffee

P.S. was ist ein hauspflegejob?


----------



## Pino (1. August 2005)

@coffee,
höre ich da eine gewisse Ironie heraus? Was glaubst Du, welche Diskussionen ich hier intern schon geführt habe, um überhaupt mitzufahren?! Mir wäre es ja egal, ich kann mit der Arbeit anfangen und aufhören, wann ich will, aber Michi braucht nun mal ihren Schlaf, um nicht am Morgen auf der Straße beim Weg zur Arbeit (50 km) einzuschlafen. Wir sind halt alle nicht mehr die Jüngsten, gelle ;-)
Was ich als Hauspflegejob bezeichnet habe, heißt einfach, ein paar Kilometer von hier den Hausmeister zu spielen: Katzen bespaßen, füttern, Ausscheidungsprodukte entsorgen, Blumen gießen, Briefkasten leeren. Und das muss eben täglich gegen 18.00 Uhr gemacht werden. Ich verstehe, dass das schwer und auch nicht ganz zu verstehen ist, fühle mich auch gar nicht wohl in der Rolle des Umstandskrämers vertretungshalber - aber diesmal scheint es eben nicht anders zu gehen. Falls es große Planungs-/Transportprobleme gibt, lass es mich bitte wissen, ich rede heute abend nochmal mit meiner Holden.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2005)

@ pino,

nein ich meinte das nicht ironisch, ich wollte es dir nur damit erleichtern als ich geschrieben habe das ich dir/euch es möglich machen wollte unabhängig zu bleiben bezüglich abfahrt. sorry falls es anderst rübergekommen ist ;-(

ich finde es schön wenn ihr beiden mitkommt. und wie gesagt werden wir versuchen es so zu planen das ihr, da eh eigener pkw, keinen mitnehmen müsst. hier also frei in abfahrtszeit seit.

grüße coffee


----------



## bazi (1. August 2005)

Ich bin mit dabei, falls wassertechnisch die Welt nicht untergeht


----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2005)

pino schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssten allerdings spätestens um acht wieder hier sein, ist das realistisch?


Hallo pino,
ganz ehrlich: NEIN
Wir waren bei der letzten Reintal-Tour um 8 Uhr grade mal mit der Tour fertig!!
Außerdem haben wir Urlaubszeit und deshalb ist mit relativ hohen Verkehrsaufskommen zu rechnen. Dann muss man bei einer großen Gruppe immer mal mit ein paar Pannen rechnen (das war beim letztenmal recht heftig) und die Pausen sollen ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen.

Generell sollte man solche Touren nie unter Zeitdruck fahren. Realistisch dürften wohl die 22 Uhr von Blacksurf sein.
So leid es mir tut wenn Du/Ihr nicht dabei seid, aber ich würde die Tour dann eher an einem Tag fahren an dem Du diesen Zeitdruck nicht hast.

@Coffee
Sammelmeldung für München:
querido, BergziegeMJS, FrauAntje

@all
Immer schön aufessen, damit die Wettervorhersage sich noch zum guten wendet

Grüße nach Franken
Tom


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

bazi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit dabei, falls wassertechnisch die Welt nicht untergeht



hi, eigenes auto? mitfahren? jemanden noch mitnehmen? fragen über fragen.


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (2. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Immer schön aufessen, damit die Wettervorhersage sich noch zum guten wendet



ja wir sind ganz brav


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @allImmer schön aufessen, damit die Wettervorhersage sich noch zum guten wendet


Was meinste was ich mache


----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi, eigenes auto? mitfahren? jemanden noch mitnehmen? fragen über fragen.
> 
> 
> coffee


Bazi kommt aus Gerestried! Ihn kannst Du als "Münchner" einsortieren. 

Ich denke der wird nicht bei Euch mitfahren


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bazi kommt aus Gerestried!
> 
> Ich denke der wird nicht bei Euch mitfahren




dann soll er das doch sagen *gg*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2005)

@Coffee
Ist 11 Uhr Startzeit jetzt eigentlich amtlich bei Euch??


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

@ all mountain,

jepp, *handeinschlage* wir machen jetzt einfach 11 Uhr amtlich  

wie lautet die genaue treffpunktadresse?


coffee


----------



## Pino (2. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo pino,
> ganz ehrlich: NEIN
> Wir waren bei der letzten Reintal-Tour um 8 Uhr grade mal mit der Tour fertig!!...


Denk ich mir schon ;-) Aber ich habe einen derartigen Überzeugungsaufwand getrieben, dass ich nicht wieder alles absagen mag. Das wird jetzt durchgezogen. Ohne Zeitdruck. Punkt.
Gruß,
Pino

PS: Eine kurze Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt wäre hilfreich (nur so als Anregung...)


----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2005)

...wo ich doch so tippfaul bin. Na gut, wenn's denn sein muß:

*Anfahrt:*
A9 von Nürnberg nach München, durch München über den mittleren Ring und  Richtung Garmisch halten. Auf die A95 München-Garmisch bis zum Autobahnende. Dann weiter auf der B2 über Oberau und Farchant bis  nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen (von München 90 Km, ca. 1 Std).

*Fahrt zum Startplatz:*
Kurz vor Garmisch-Partenkirchen weiter geradeaus auf der B2 Ri. "Ortsteil Partenkirchen, Innsbruck, Mittenwald" bleiben und den Ort durchqueren. 3 Km nach dem Ortsschild in Partenkirchen rechts Richtung "Kreiskrankenhaus, Skistadion, Partnachklamm" in die Wildenauer Straße abzweigen. Nach 400 m auf den Großparkplatz direkt vor dem alten Olympia-Skistadion parken (gebührenplichtig!). Die Tour beginnt am Parkplatz vor dem Olympiahaus.


----------



## showman (2. August 2005)

Huhu,

noch fünfmal schlafen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> noch fünfmal schlafen
> 
> Gruß Showman



neee, noch viermal   

coffee


----------



## Pino (3. August 2005)

Guten Morgen,

@ All Mountain: Danke!

@ Coffee & Showman: Wann fahrt Ihr denn los? DAmit es im Stau dann nicht so langweilig wird...

Schönen Tach noch,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> @ Coffee & Showman: Wann fahrt Ihr denn los? DAmit es im Stau dann nicht so langweilig wird...
> 
> Schönen Tach noch,
> Pino



ja also ich vermute mal schon so 7.00?

Grüße coffee


----------



## fritzn (3. August 2005)

Servus, 

also ich nehme gerne meinen Rückfahrplatz am Sonntag in Anspruch - danke Coffee 

Fahre nun doch alleine von N nach Mittenwald morgen abend, mit Zug und Bike, und wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:00 in Garmisch.  

Ich hoffe, es ändert sich nix mehr, da ich dann ab morgen nicht mehr ins Forum kucke - falls doch, würde ich mich über ne SMS freuen! 
(aber eigentlich wäre das mehr  ) 

Freue mich auf euch und die Tour!

Grüße, Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (3. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ja also ich vermute mal schon so 7.00?
> 
> Grüße coffee


Jou, wird reichen denken ich. Ich würd dann am Samstag Nachmittag die Gerätschaften bei Mama abholen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. August 2005)

jawohl ..ich werde meine Eisdiele abliefern


----------



## die tina (3. August 2005)

Hallo nach Franken!

Wenns recht ist, komme ich am Sonntag auch mit ins Reintal, brauche keine MFG, weil ich zur südbayerischen Fraktion gehöre.

Bis dann!
Tina


----------



## Coffee (4. August 2005)

die tina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nach Franken!
> 
> Wenns recht ist, komme ich am Sonntag auch mit ins Reintal, brauche keine MFG, weil ich zur südbayerischen Fraktion gehöre.
> 
> ...




geht klar ;-)

@ alle, besonderst die franken
also alles soweit organisiert. wie besprochen die gerätschaften (der frankenmitfahrer) bei "mutti" bis samstag früh abgeben. Showi holt sie dann bei mir ab. samstag früh geht es bei MIR los. ich habe bereits für die fürther   ein sammeltaxi richtung nürnberg organisiert   (danke mox)

treffpunkt greding mit showi mache ich noch aus ;-)


@ pino + micha, wollt ihr euch auch greding treffen oder alleine durchrauschen?

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (4. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ pino + micha, wollt ihr euch auch greding treffen oder alleine durchrauschen?


Moin,
ich denke, wir rauschen. Dank earth.google.com (sehr zu empfehlen!) habe ich von oben geguckt, wo das Reintal ist, und werde direkt dorthin fahren ;-)

Übrigens wird das mit dem Wetter anscheinend wieder 'ne Zitterpartie, so wie letztes Mal in Garmisch (siehe http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/03_mountainbike/04_garmisch/index.htm). Bei wem kann man sich eigentlich über die mangelnde Wetterqualität dieses Sommers beschweren? Michi hat ein Regenjäckchen bestellt, vielleicht hilft das ja: Wenn man den Schirm mitnimmt, regnet's ja auch nie...

Wer sich noch ein wenig frustrieren lassen will, guckt unter http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=53355

Ansonsten schönen Tach noch,
Pino


----------



## All-Mountain (4. August 2005)

Tja das Wetter sieht ja echt nicht so toll aus. 

Hier mal ein par Tipps für die die noch nicht so oft in den Alpen unterwegs gewesen sind:
*Gegen Regen:*
Auf jeden fall Regenjacke, Regenhose, und wenn vorhanden Regenstulpen für die Shuhe (oder Gore-Socken) mitnehmen.
*Gegen Kälte:*
Wenn in Garmisch 16° vorhergesagt sind, werden daraus im Reintal, da das etwas höher liegt, schnell mal 6°. Wer jetzt aber meint er zieht sich einfach wie im Winter an kann auch wieder falsch liegen, denn sobald die Sonne rauskommt wirds dann auch wieder richtig schweißtreibend warm. Flexibilität heißt hier die Lösung. Also soweit vorhanden Ärmlinge und Beinline mitnehmen, damit ist man eigentlich immer gut und warm angezogen und kann auf jede Wetteränderung reagieren (wenn nicht vorhanden langes Trikot und lange Hose zum wechseln). Ich hab immer noch zusätzlich ein Funktionsunterhemd und einen Windbreaker dabei, dann kann eigentlich gar nichts mehr passieren (bin da aber eher ein Weichei)
Auch zu empfehlen: trockene und warme Klammotte für nach der Tour, das beugt Erkältungen vor.

So ich hoffe Euch nicht die Lust auf die Tour genommen zu haben, aber man sollte im Gebirge wettertechnisch schon auf alles vorbereitet sein.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. August 2005)

also heisst es weiter:

brav die tellerchens leeressen *gg*


coffee


----------



## Pino (4. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> brav die tellerchens leeressen *gg*


Aber klar doch! Nur auch wieder nicht zuviel draufladen, sonst kommst du die Berge nicht mehr hoch   

Thema Regenklamotten: Seit meiner Regenfahrt im Salzkammergut (1 Tag von morgens bis abends, bei 6° auf 1300 m) überlege ich, eine neue Regenjacke zu kaufen (hab bisher so'n Aldi-Teil). Was empfiehlt der/die Fachmann/frau? Oder anders: Beschichtet oder Membran, womit habt Ihr die besten Erfahrungen? Wie lange halten die (schweineteuren) Membranklamotten, wenn man mit Rucksack fährt (Alterung, mechanische Reibung)? Bei Gore Bike Wear hält man sich mit Aussagen bedeckt (werden schon wissen, warum...) Die einschlägigen Diskussionen zu dem Thema hier im Forum habe ich schon durchgelesen, irgendwie bleibt man da genauso schlau wie man vorher war, weil sich keine eindeutigen Vor-/Nachteile (außer vielleicht Preis/Leistung!) herauspellen.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es eh nix, das einen bei solchem Extremregen den ganzen Tag einigermaßen einsatzbereit hält, aber ich war wirklich naß bis auf die Haut, und da, denke ich, sollte noch Entwicklungsspielraum sein. 
Michi hat sich jetzt kurz entschlossen ein Jeantex-Jäckchen (beschichtet, dennoch angeblich atmungsaktiv) bestellt, bin mal gespannt, wie sich das bewährt.

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Sergej. (4. August 2005)

Servus Franken,
ich freu mich schon auf  die Regenschlacht in Wetterstein und mit so vielen Leuten macht das doppelt soviel Spaß.
@ Pino Nach meiner Erfahrung schwitzt man in jeder wasserdichten Jacke,
sobald man ein Berg rauf fährt oder geht. Und da spielt es kein Große Rolle, ob das eine Gore Tex,Gore Tex XCR oder die Eigenentwicklung wie bei Patagonia, Vaude oder Schöffel ist.
Deswegen habe ich mich für die Vaude Casella entschieden.
Die Jacke ist Wasserdicht, mindestens genau so Atmunsgaktiv (Subjektiv)  wie meine Arcteryx Sidewinder Jake und das wichtigste, sie ist leicht (203 gr, Gr. M)  hat ein kleines Packmaß und ist günstiger als die Jacken von Gore.
Gruß
Sergej


----------



## fritzn (4. August 2005)

Cool, ein Materialtest-Wochenende!  

wetterfeste Bekleidung:
Es ist sch****egal. Wirklich. Ob Aldi oder Colibri, beim Biken schwitzt man unweigerlich. Das wichtigste ist also ne Belüftung.
Ich hab ne Regenjacke vom Plus und ne Hose vom Aldi. Bei der Jacke kann man die Arme abzippen, lässt man sie halb offen, hat man ne super Belüftung unter den Achseln. Die Hose hat RV über das ganze Bein. Ich lasse die ebenfalls oben etwas offen, schon ist das prima. Gut, das Zeug wiegt zusammen 1000 g, und nicht 400, doch im Regen ist die Tendenz zum Sturz auch größer und dem etwas festeren, schwereren Material traue ich mehr zu.
OK, ich geb auch zu, nach meinem letzten Bike-Aufbau hatte ich auch keine Kohle mehr  Also für mich funktionierts.

Ich gehe neben dem Biken gerne Wandern, Bergsteigen, mit Camping und fahre Snowboard - mit Funktionsklamotten beschäftige ich mich schon länger und in verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen, aber nichts ist so schweisstreibend wie biken im Regen, und kaum ein Material ist dem gewachsen.

Die Casella finde ich aber auch ne super Jacke, bin sie noch nicht selber gefahren. 
Hauptsache, Du kriegst Dich hinterher (und auf der Hütte!) wieder trocken und warm (Mikrofaserhandtuch, dünner Fleece, Ersatzsocken, lange leichte Hose, evtl. Unterwäsche, Fleecemütze und Handschuhe / das alles so leicht wie möglich)!


----------



## fritzn (4. August 2005)

noch vergessen:
Für´s ganz extreme hab ich noch ne Kapuze von meiner Bergjacke (mit Schild und fettem Kragen, schön einzustellen / unterm Helm), Regengamaschen/überschuhe und ein Paar schön gelbe Putzhandschuhe dabei  

Sicher sind Gore-Socken auch super/noch besser.


----------



## Pino (4. August 2005)

Hi,
schon ma danke für Eure Kommentare!
Klar schwitzt man beim Biken, und jede Hülle, wie hightec auch immer, hält den Schweiß mehr oder weniger drinnen. Für mich ist das Problem auch gar nicht so sehr das Nasswerden als vielmehr das Frieren, wenn man nass ist. Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir mal so'n Membranteil kaufen, um mir selber einen Eindruck zu bilden. Leider kann man's nicht probefahren . Die Casella habe ich übrigens anprobiert, gefiel mir rein optisch nicht.
Also schon wieder 'ne Regenschlacht, am Sonntag? Naja, wie Dercombat schon sagt, in der Gruppe macht es mehr Spaß - bei meiner letzten Dauerregenfahrt war ich allein :-( 
Und dann haben ja die Vorhersagen auch nicht immer Recht, gelle?! Bei unserem letzten Garmisch-Besuch haben wir das prima getimed: Fahren immer bei Knapp-vor-Regen, Suppe löffeln, wenn's draußen geregnet hat. Schaun mer mal...

Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## karstenenh (4. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> schon ma danke für Eure Kommentare!
> Klar schwitzt man beim Biken, und jede Hülle, wie hightec auch immer, hält den Schweiß mehr oder weniger drinnen. Für mich ist das Problem auch gar nicht so sehr das Nasswerden als vielmehr das Frieren, wenn man nass ist. Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir mal so'n Membranteil kaufen, um mir selber einen Eindruck zu bilden. Leider kann man's nicht probefahren . Die Casella habe ich übrigens anprobiert, gefiel mir rein optisch nicht.
> Also schon wieder 'ne Regenschlacht, am Sonntag? Naja, wie Dercombat schon sagt, in der Gruppe macht es mehr Spaß - bei meiner letzten Dauerregenfahrt war ich allein :-(
> ...



Wegen Jacke und nicht naß werden wollen guck mal nach Patagonia-Jacken. Die sind garantiert wasser- und winddicht, da kommt auch nach 7 Stunden im Dauerregen kein Tropfen durch. Schweiß und Dampf wird aber trotzdem gut rausgelassen und man kann große Lüftungsöffnungen per Reißverschluß einstellen. Keine Mehrlagentechnik sondern irgendwie geniales Material mit ner guten Beschichtung. Rucksack scheuert etwas auf dem Rücken, hat aber bei meiner Jacke bis jetzt nur optische Einflüsse. Der Spaß hat mich zwar 300 Euro gekostet, aber ich trage die Jacke beim Biken im Herbst, Winter und Frühling, nie zu kalt nie zu warm und immer trocken. Außerdem eignet sie sich auch prima zum Skifahren und hat da auch schon einige kapitale Stürze zu überstehen gehabt. (Beim Biken übrigens auch)

Viele Grüßle und denkt an mich. Wenn ihr losradelt werde ich grade im Flugzeug sitzen und schätzungweise über den Alpen sein. Ich winke auch vorsorglich


----------



## showman (4. August 2005)

Noch drei mal schlafen. Regenklamotten könnt ihr zu Hause lassen. *ES WIRD NICHT REGNEN* hoff ich mal. 


			
				die tina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nach Franken!
> 
> Wenns recht ist, komme ich am Sonntag auch mit ins Reintal, brauche keine MFG, weil ich zur südbayerischen Fraktion gehöre.
> 
> ...


Freilich is recht. Hoffentlich klappt alles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. August 2005)

beschwört mal den Wettergott  
*ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm*
vielleicht hilfts


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. August 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt alle Teller lehr gefuttert............ups
Des Wetter hat einfach goot zu wer´n.
Wenn jetzt am Fr net noch die Welt unner get bin ich dabei  
Jurchen du krichst mochen noch an anruf von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. August 2005)

na seht ihr...wird doch ;-)

also noch 2 x schlafen *freu*


coffee


----------



## Coffee (5. August 2005)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!

leider müssenw ir das vorhaben erstmal auf "eis" legen   

nach rücksprache mit tom (als münchner local und alpen kenner) macht es wenig sinn bei den vorhersagen (bis nur 3 grad und evtl schneefall zwischen dauerregen) sich auf den weg zu machen. es macht einfach keinen sinn hierfür 6 stunden auf der autobahn mit erkältungsfaktor in kauf zu nehmen.

deshalb die bittere entscheidung erstmal das event für sonntag abzusagen!!!

es tut mir wirklich leid. ich weis ihr habt euch alle drauf gefreut.

allerdings bieten wir für die nürnberger (und umgebung) locals eine alternativtour (showman wird hierzu nochwas schreiben) an. vermutlich gegend schwabach/roth.

tom wird einen alternative "reintal" termin bekannt geben. da wir ihn als lokal brauchen soll er auch einen termin/e vorschlag posten. da wird dann die mehrheit entscheiden ;-)


danke nochmal an alle für euer verständis. ich bin so   


coffee


----------



## Pino (5. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nach rücksprache mit tom (als münchner lokal und alpen kenner)


Moin,
dazu muss ich jetzt doch mal meinen Oberlehrersenf beisteuern:
- so, wie es da steht, ist Tom eine Kneipe in München
- "Münchner Lokal- und Alpenkenner": wäre einer, der die Münchner Kneipen und die Alpen kennt, dann aber bitte mindestens mit Bindestrich!
- "Münchner local": Wenn's denn sein muss (bisher habe ich das nur in den einschlägigen Bikemagazinen gelesen), ist das der sicherlich gemeinte "Einheimische", Kenner der Region usw. Dann aber bitte mit c, damit man inmitten der einheitlichen Kleinschreibung merkt, dass es englisch sein soll.
Bitte nicht sauer sein, aber ich konnte es echt nicht angucken, ohne dass es weh tat   

Näheres dazu unter http://www.agopunktion.de/galerie.php

Ansonsten habe ich dieses Jahr das Wetter schon oft genug beklagt, da fällt einmal mehr oder weniger gar nicht ins Gewicht.
Freue mich also auf eine Tour hier in der Umgebung - und finde es schon ziemlich lustig, dass Michi nun das bekommt, was sie ja ursprünglich wollte   

Viele Grüße
und einen sonnigen Tag,
Pino


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. August 2005)

och menno


----------



## All-Mountain (5. August 2005)

Das ist echt zum  :kotz: mit dem Wetter.

Aber das geht nicht ewig so weiter und das Wetter wird irgendwann besser, da bin ich ganz sicher

Darum würde ich sagen, wir peilen als *Ersatztermin* gleich mal den nächsten *Sonntag den 14 August * an. 

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Coffee (5. August 2005)

@ pino, habs ausgebessert   

@ tom, ok bei mir würde es gehen, mox und lukas auch....wie siehts bei den anderen aus?


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (5. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Darum würde ich sagen, wir peilen als *Ersatztermin* gleich mal den nächsten *Sonntag den 14 August * an.



Mrs. und Mr. Extrawurst können definitiv am 14. nicht (familiäre hochheilige Verpflichtungen, seit Wochen geplant & terminiert). Eine Woche später, 21.8., würde uns passen.

Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## lugggas (5. August 2005)

da kann die tanja aber nich (stimmts  )


bye

Lucas

P.S. ich werde euch dann noch bescheid geben, ob ich bei den Münchnern mitfahre, weil ich schon am Pilsensee bin, oder ob ich noch im Frankenland bin.........


----------



## Mr.hardtail (5. August 2005)

Tach,

Roth-Schwabach hört sich nicht schlecht an   Vielleicht kann ichs doch noch irgendwie hinbiegen, dass ich bei dieser Tour mitfahren kann. Mal abwarten.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

14. würde gut passen, hab mich schon auf einen Schneesturm dieses Wochenende eingestimmt, aber ist woll besser so.

Stefan


----------



## showman (5. August 2005)

Nabend,

wie von Mama schon angedroht müßt ihr am Sonntag mit mir vorlieb nehmen. Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns so gegen 11 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof und fahren dann mal die Tour von unserem Mitbiker Dolomo (grobe Richtung Pflugsmühle, Spalt, Georgsgmünd). Hab ich schon mal ausprobiert und war ganz lustig. Schaumer halt mal wie des Wetter wirklich wird, evtl. könnmer ja verkürzen oder verlängern.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (5. August 2005)

OK, kenn ich eh alles nicht, lasse mich also überraschen. Auch vom Wetter   

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie von Mama schon angedroht müßt ihr am Sonntag mit mir vorlieb nehmen. Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns so gegen 11 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof und fahren dann mal die Tour von unserem Mitbiker Dolomo (grobe Richtung Pflugsmühle, Spalt, Georgsgmünd). Hab ich schon mal ausprobiert und war ganz lustig. Schaumer halt mal wie des Wetter wirklich wird, evtl. könnmer ja verkürzen oder verlängern.
> 
> Gruß Showman



*Servus Showman,
was kommt`n da auf uns zu so kilometertechnisch und höhenmetertechnisch ???
Wilde Abfahrten ? Mörderische Anstiege ?   

Reintal hat mich eh etwas abgeschreckt wegen der Wettervorhersage, aber Roth wär ich dabei.
Gruß vom Bumble  *


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

danke showman für das übernehmen der tou;-)

an alle NÜRNBERGER:   S Bahn Nürnberg EIBACH 10.13 uhr

oder treffpunkt Eibacher schleuse 10 uhr


TICKETTIP- kauft ein Tagesticket plus darauf können 2 personen inkl. 2 räder fahren Preis: 8,60 (Zone T-4)

P.S. pflugsmühle ist ein super biergarten/lokalität   

wir sehen uns morgen   

Grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (6. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Darum würde ich sagen, wir peilen als *Ersatztermin* gleich mal den nächsten *Sonntag den 14 August * an.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...



jepp, würde bei mir gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (6. August 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> Roth-Schwabach hört sich nicht schlecht an   Vielleicht kann ichs doch noch irgendwie hinbiegen, dass ich bei dieser Tour mitfahren kann. Mal abwarten.
> 
> ...


ist doch quasi um die ecke


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2005)

Stimmt,

aber leider komme ich am Sonntag erst von der Hochzeit nach hause. Ich kann also noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich mitfahren kann.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## weichling (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

ne Tour auf der anderen Seite von Nürnberg super,da war ich ja noch nie biken.  

Ich denk ich komme auch .  

Michael


----------



## showman (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Servus Showman,
> was kommt`n da auf uns zu so kilometertechnisch und höhenmetertechnisch ???
> Wilde Abfahrten ? Mörderische Anstiege ?
> 
> ...


Des packst scho. Bei akuter Oberschenkelübersäuerung wird flexibel reagiert. Muß auch a bissl langsam machen weil ich kränkel die ganze Woche schon rum. Außerdem sind mind. zwei Tränkepausen eingeplant die je nach Wetter mehr oder weniger ausgedehnt sind. Aber trotzdem nach hinten hin etwas Zeit mitbringen weil so 40 km werdens mindestens. Hm so 3-500 schätz ich mal. Soll ja kein Streßausflug werden. Achja, Ersatztermin könnte bei mir auch klappen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## mox (6. August 2005)

Schade, dass das mit der Reintaltour nicht klappt.

Bei der Roth-Tour bin ich jetzt morgen denke ich dabei.
Die 100%ige Zusage gebe ich hier heute Abend (wenn ichs nicht vergesse)

@ Showman
will auch wissen, wie`s mit Kilometern und Höhenmetern aussieht. 
Das technische ist egal, wenn`s mal net geht, wird geschoben 

edit: hat sich erledigt 

Der Ersatztermin dürfte bei mir auch gehen!


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Des packst scho. Bei akuter Oberschenkelübersäuerung wird flexibel reagiert. Muß auch a bissl langsam machen weil ich kränkel die ganze Woche schon rum. Außerdem sind mind. zwei Tränkepausen eingeplant die je nach Wetter mehr oder weniger ausgedehnt sind. Aber trotzdem nach hinten hin etwas Zeit mitbringen weil so 40 km werdens mindestens. Hm so 3-500 schätz ich mal. Soll ja kein Streßausflug werden. Achja, Ersatztermin könnte bei mir auch klappen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



*Okay, dann werd ich`s mal versuchen.   
Vorausgesetzt ich finde den Bahnhof in Roth.   

Bis morsche dann, 

Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## mox (6. August 2005)

hmm morgen solls 9 bis 16 °C haben...
bin mir nicht sicher ob ich komm, wenn dann steh ich an der Eibacher Schleuse zur besprochenen Zeit


----------



## weichling (6. August 2005)

Hallo ,
vielleicht liest es ja noch jemand.



> Zitat von Coffee
> 
> an alle NÜRNBERGER: S Bahn Nürnberg EIBACH 10.13 uhr
> oder treffpunkt Eibacher schleuse 10 uhr



Bedeutet Treffpunkt 10:00 Eibacher Schleuse, dass ihr zum Bahnhof Eibach fahrt oder mit dem Rad zum Bahnhof Roth fahrt ?

Michael


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> vielleicht liest es ja noch jemand.
> 
> 
> ...



*Hab ich mich auch gefragt und dann beschlossen mit dem auto nach Roth zu schippern.   

Bis morsche dann, der Bumble*


----------



## blacksurf (7. August 2005)

wir nehmen die s-bahn ab eibach schleuse und fahren nach schwabach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. August 2005)

10 uhr schleuse eibach > mit dem rad zum bahnhof eibach < karten kaufen < s bahn einsteigen um 10.13.

bis gleich

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (7. August 2005)

Zur Beruhigung für alle daheimgebliebenen:

Die Garmischer Webcams

Das Garmischwetter 
In Garmisch selber hat es momentan nur 12° und es regnet. Das Reintal liegt nochmal 600 Hm höher, da dürfte es so um die 7° haben.
Auf der Zugspitze schneit es kräftig     

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die auf der Reintalangerhütte Glühwein ausschenken und Langlaufskier verleihen....

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2005)

danke tom für die info. müssen wir usn also nciht ärgern, sonder können sagen die richtige entscheidung getroffen zu haben. hier auch durchwachsenes wetter bei ca 14 grad. udn wir franken gehen jetzt trotz allem hier eine kleine runde rollen ;-) dreckspatzfotos reichen wir natürlich nach   


coffee


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2005)

*Bin auf halbem Weg wieder umgedreht, das iss dann doch nicht mein Wetter.   

Viel Spaß und sauft net ab.    *


----------



## showman (7. August 2005)

So, wieder da von der Schlammschlacht. Obwohl, so schlimm wars gar net. Hat ja nicht mal richtig geregnet. Zumindest da wo wir waren. Ein Reißer war der angeschürte Kamin in der Pflugsmühle im August    Wenn die Herrschaften jetz endlich mal in die Gänge kommen könnten und mal ihre Bilder zum besten geben würden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (7. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> danke tom für die info. müssen wir usn also nciht ärgern, sonder können sagen die richtige entscheidung getroffen zu haben. hier auch durchwachsenes wetter bei ca 14 grad. udn wir franken gehen jetzt trotz allem hier eine kleine runde rollen ;-) dreckspatzfotos reichen wir natürlich nach
> 
> 
> coffee




najo so klein fand ich die auch nicht....

hatte am  SChluss  85,42km aufm Tacho stehen


----------



## blacksurf (8. August 2005)

so ein paar Bilder von mir sind online unter:
http://www.blacksurf.de/Roth-Spalt


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

ah war das klasse gestern. meine klamotten sind schon gewaschen nur das rad ist noch dreckig. kam genau richtig heim, die kniedla waren grad fertig   

showi, ich bitte um km angabe + höhenprofil   

so und nun hoffen wir auf besseres wetter ;-) für unsere reintaltour.

coffee


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (8. August 2005)

Ich war sogar gestern in Mühlstetten > Röttenbach  also -ganz in der Nähe!

die Bilder sind sehr hübsch und machen schon beim Anschauen Lust auf Mehr   

mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> showi, ich bitte um km angabe + höhenprofil


Büdde sehr







Wolltest du mir net ne PN schicken   

Gruß Showman


----------



## mox (8. August 2005)

war ne super tour  hat spaß gemacht und war garnicht matschig!

der letzte Trail war das schööönste


----------



## showman (8. August 2005)

Wasn jetzt eigentlich mit den 14ten? Steht das jetzt???

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (8. August 2005)

also ich hätt nix dagegen  
solange es nich hagelt und blitzt bin ich dabei


----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. August 2005)

Ich bin jetzt vielleicht etwas spät dran mit meiner Anmeldung für Reintal, aber ist bei euch noch Platz für ein weisses Hardtail + dessen Fahrer?   
Wäre nämlich ganz gerne von der Partie.   

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

guten morgen,

ok, bin mal alle eure meinungen durchgegangen. und da all mountain ja auch den 14 vorgeschlagen hatte machen wir den termin jetzt auch fest.

TERMIN 14.08.05

All mountain, behalten wir die startzeiten und treffpunkt wie gehabt?

@ franken, also es würde dann so laufen wie es vorgesehen war. 

@ mr. hardtail, klar ist noch platz. vorteilhaft wäre wenn du früh zu showman nach schwabach kommen könntest. mach das aber direkt mit showi aus.!!

@ ich hoffe das wetter hat diesmal ein einsehen mit uns

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (9. August 2005)

Oh wie geil wäre das denn?

Ich bin vom 12. bis 14. August in Mittenwald 

Nehmt ihr mich mit?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Oh wie geil wäre das denn?
> 
> Ich bin vom 12. bis 14. August in Mittenwald
> 
> ...



klar, sei einfach dann sonntag früh an der alten skischanze in garmisch. geb mir mal per pm deine handynummer falls irgendwie ein weltuntergang dazwischenkommt.

coffee


----------



## weichling (9. August 2005)

Moin,

kann ich auch noch mit ins Reintal, is ja ne klasse Tour    und nachdem
 mich Sonntag keiner vom Rad geschubst hat trau ich mich auch mitfahren.  

Kann mich noch jemand mitnehmen?

Wenns fahrtechnisch Probleme gibt, ich habe einen
VW-Bus und könnte insgesamt 5 Personen mit insgesamt 5 Bikes,
(Vorderrad ausbauen, keine DH-Maschinen das wird knapp) mitnehmen.

Wär halt blöd wenn ich alleine darunter fahre.

Michael


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

@ weichling,

hast ne PM von mir, prädikat wichtig   

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. August 2005)

@coffee: Hab mich bei Showman zwecks Mitfahr/Biketransport gemeldet, ob Dirk und ich unsere Bikes noch ins Showmobil stellen können. Dirk hat sich ja doch noch überzeugen lassen mitzufahren.  

Gönne mir jetzt erstmal eine Schüssel Cornflakes.

Grüß 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (9. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem
> mich Sonntag keiner vom Rad geschubst hat trau ich mich auch mitfahren.
> 
> Michael



geht ja auch nicht du bist viel zu schnell  
apropos hast du nicht auch ein paar Fotos geknippst?
Könntest die ja mal ins Album stecken

@all ich freue mich schon


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

@ mr. hartail + dirk + showi ;-)

also dirks und das rad von mr. hardtail sowie ihr beiden als personen werden wenn showi sein "nicken" dazu gibt bei showi einquartiert. ist logistisch die einfachste/beste wahl.

die nürnberger, fürther und erlangener koordiniere gerade ich mit weichling    da er + weitere 4 räder + personen mitnehmen kann ist folgende konsterlation angedacht:

- weichling VW bus + sein rad
 + blacksurf und rad
 + lukas und rad
 + mox und rad
 + meinereiner  und rad

- showimobil + showi und rad   
 + dirk und rad
 + mr. hardtail und rad

Falls sich noch weitere mitfahrer melden, müssen wir mal sehen wie wir es dann machen.


grüße coffee


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (9. August 2005)

*Vorfreude ist die beste Freude    * 
Thanks @ showi fürs transportieren von "Bike + Fahrer"

mfg Dirk


----------



## Dirk-Steffen (9. August 2005)

........................


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

udn jetzt das bonbon des wochenendes. ich werde heute nachmittag meine dvd digitale videocam holen...und dann gehts los.....coffee goes  videofilmen   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. August 2005)

@showman: Wäre wirklich cool, wenn wir zusammen in einem Auto fahren würden. Brauchst du noch Musik für unterwegs CD/Kassette?

Viele Grüße

Matthias (mit einer ordentlichen Portion Vorfreude)


----------



## Pino (9. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Herrschaften jetz endlich mal in die Gänge kommen könnten und mal ihre Bilder zum besten geben würden.


Jawoll! Siehe
http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/03_mountainbike/06_IBC-Pflugsmuehle/

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2005)

danke pino ;-)

coffee


----------



## weichling (9. August 2005)

Na endlich könnt ihr meine paar Fotos glotzen!  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8210
falls der link nich geht, müsst ihr mein fotoalbum halt manuell anlaufen. 

weichling



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> geht ja auch nicht du bist viel zu schnell
> apropos hast du nicht auch ein paar Fotos geknippst?
> Könntest die ja mal ins Album stecken
> 
> @all ich freue mich schon


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich könnt ihr meine paar Fotos glotzen!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8210
> falls der link nich geht, müsst ihr mein fotoalbum halt manuell anlaufen.
> ...




link geht danke ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (10. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich könnt ihr meine paar Fotos glotzen!


Vielen Dank für Deine Bilder! Gibt ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man hier bei grauem Wetter wieder am Schreibtisch sitzt.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich könnt ihr meine paar Fotos glotzen!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8210
> falls der link nich geht, müsst ihr mein fotoalbum halt manuell anlaufen.
> ...



Danke schön  
PS: das Wetter mausert sich


----------



## DaHype (11. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll! Siehe
> http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/03_mountainbike/06_IBC-Pflugsmuehle/
> 
> Gruß,
> Pino



die Bilder sind schön   

mfg Dirk


----------



## Coffee (11. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> mfg Dirk




oh weh jungs und mädels, jetzt haben wir noch nen schlächter in unseren reihen   

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> oh weh jungs und mädels, jetzt haben wir noch nen schlächter in unseren reihen
> 
> grüße coffee




Kann auch manchmal von Vorteil sein, wenn man so jemand dabei hat.   

gruß Matthias


----------



## DaHype (11. August 2005)

dann gibts immer was zum Essen


----------



## lugggas (11. August 2005)

meine Beine waren heute unwillig und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die bis Sonntag wieder fit bekommen soll.....  hab heute nur eine minitour gehabt, ~25km und die Beine haben voll gezogen...Das muss bis Sonntag anders werden!!!!

mfg

Lucas


----------



## blacksurf (11. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> meine Beine waren heute unwillig und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die bis Sonntag wieder fit bekommen soll.....  hab heute nur eine minitour gehabt, ~25km und die Beine haben voll gezogen...Das muss bis Sonntag anders werden!!!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> Lucas



mach mal ne Pause und dann wird das wieder


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> meine Beine waren heute unwillig und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die bis Sonntag wieder fit bekommen soll.....  hab heute nur eine minitour gehabt, ~25km und die Beine haben voll gezogen...Das muss bis Sonntag anders werden!!!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> Lucas



Probiers mal mit Streching vor und nach jedem Ritt mit dem Bike  

Grüße Matthias


----------



## lugggas (12. August 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers mal mit Streching vor und nach jedem Ritt mit dem Bike
> 
> Grüße Matthias



Also vor jedem Fahren dehne ich mich, danach nur selten...

heute und morgen fahr ich mal garnicht und leg die Beine n bisschen hoch

mfg

Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> Also vor jedem Fahren dehne ich mich, danach nur selten...
> 
> heute und morgen fahr ich mal garnicht und leg die Beine n bisschen hoch
> 
> ...



Genau, pausiere erst mal ein bisschen. Dehnen ist nach dem Biken auch sehr hilfreich. Hilft meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut gegen schwere Beine am nächsten Tag.

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## lugggas (12. August 2005)

also laut wetter.com soll es am sonntag vormittags nur bewölkt sein aber nachmittags soll es regnen!!! nochmehr  

vielleicht mach ich mich heute bisschen auf der rolle mit hoher frequenz und wenig kraft locker....


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> also laut wetter.com soll es am sonntag vormittags nur bewölkt sein aber nachmittags soll es regnen!!! nochmehr
> 
> vielleicht mach ich mich heute bisschen auf der rolle mit hoher frequenz und wenig kraft locker....




an deiner stelle würde ich heute und morgen NIX machen ;-) garnix. wann bringst du mir dein rad?

coffee


----------



## lugggas (12. August 2005)

wäre mir eigentlich gleich, morgen im Lauf des Tages halt....

Nachmittags wäre am besten, da kann ich dann mittags nochmal alles durchchecken!

mfg

Lucas


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2005)

ok, dann morgen zwischen 13 - 15 uhr

bis dann

coffee


----------



## lugggas (12. August 2005)

also wir fahren dann sonntag definitiv, auch wenn das wetter ******** sein soll? 

nicht dass ich morgen mein bike wegbring und es dann wieder mitnehmen darf 

achja, Essen wird man da schon können irgendwie, ist es da recht teuer?
dann nehm ich mehr mit als sonst...

@ katja die speedneedle werd ich am sonntag fahren, da werde ich dann entscheiden, ob ich sie behalten will oder eben nich!

Soll ich einen erste hilfe beutel mitnehmen oder tut das schon jmd. anders/ ist das nicht sinnvoll?

Bye

Lucas


----------



## showman (12. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> also wir fahren dann sonntag definitiv, auch wenn das wetter ******** sein soll?


Na logisch. Bring evtl. noch nen Überraschungsgast mit    oder vielleicht bringt der mich mit   Sonntag 7:00 Uhr am Rastplatz Greding. Und ja net schwächeln. Hab extra die Steckschutzbleche drangesteckt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (12. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> also wir fahren dann sonntag definitiv, auch wenn das wetter ******** sein soll? ...



Das Wetter wird vermutlich etrwas regnerisch werden, aber zumindest ist es fast 10° wärmer als letzen Sonntag. Regensachen mitnehmen und gut is Schnee werden wir keinen sehen. Ist ja auch eion gutes AX-Training für Coffe und Blacky, da solls ja auch ab und zu mal regnen



			
				lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> achja, Essen wird man da schon können irgendwie, ist es da recht teuer?
> dann nehm ich mehr mit als sonst...


Essen gibts auf der *Partnachalm, Bockhütte und Reintalangerhütte*, verhungern wird also keiner. Teuer als in München ist es auch nicht. Nürnberg ist ja preislich gar nicht mehr soo weit von München weg.
Rechnet mal pro Hüttenrast 10 bis 15  für ein großes Getränk und eine  Brotzeit.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (12. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee werden wir keinen sehen. Ist ja auch eion gutes AX-Training für Coffe und Blacky, da solls ja auch ab und zu mal regnen


nix da am Alpenx scheint die Sonne  
das haben wir so bestellt   
Aber wir fahren logo


----------



## showman (12. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Essen gibts auf der *Partnachalm, Bockhütte und Reintalangerhütte*, verhungern wird also keiner.
> Rechnet mal pro Hüttenrast 10 bis 15  für ein großes Getränk und eine  Brotzeit.


Das sin ja dann 45     

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das sin ja dann 45 
> 
> Gruß Showman



*GG* ich hoffe die haben ausreichend Knödel für dich


----------



## All-Mountain (12. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> nix da am Alpenx scheint die Sonne
> das haben wir so bestellt
> Aber wir fahren logo


Wetter.com sieht erst für Abends ein "mäßiges Gewitter". Eventuell kommen wir ja trocken durch.  

Oder wir starten sicherheitshalber doch schon eine Stunde früher


----------



## showman (12. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir starten sicherheitshalber doch schon eine Stunde früher


Seid halt mal vorsichtshalber schon mal 10:30 Uhr am Stadion. Weiß halt nicht wie wir durchkommen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

so sachen sind schon hergerichtet   diesmal fahren wir ;-) basta

@ lugggas, erste hilfe set habe ich IMMER dabei wenn ich mit rucksack fahre ;-) ansonsten nimmst du mit, wie wir es besprochen hatten schon für letzte woche.

@ all mountain. showi hat recht, also wir starten 7 uhr ab greding durch. wenn wir also prima durchkommen sind wir weit vor 11 da. soll ich dich mal anrufen von unterwegs? wann müsstest du los fahren normal?

@ all, freu mcih auf morgen

grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (13. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all mountain. showi hat recht, also wir starten 7 uhr ab greding durch. wenn wir also prima durchkommen sind wir weit vor 11 da. soll ich dich mal anrufen von unterwegs? wann müsstest du los fahren normal?



Von München aus fährt man ca eine Stunde nach Garmisch. Ruf am besten einfach mal durch wenn Ihr von der A9 runter  nach München reinkommt, sprich auf den mittleren Ring auffahrt.


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Von München aus fährt man ca eine Stunde nach Garmisch. Ruf am besten einfach mal durch wenn Ihr von der A9 runter  nach München reinkommt, sprich auf den mittleren Ring auffahrt.



okidoki, wird gemacht ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## die tina (13. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich die Tour schon Freitag vor einer Woche getestet hab, wäre ich gern am Sonntag dabei, auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so toll ist.

@ All-Mountain: können wir von München zusammen fahren? Hast Du noch Platz im Auto? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, früher starten ist kein Problem. Ich brauch halt nach München ca. 45 Minuten. Wir können uns ja nochmal zusammentelefonieren, Deine Handynummer hab ich ja.

Bis dann!
Tina


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2005)

bis morgen tina


coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (13. August 2005)

die tina schrieb:
			
		

> @ All-Mountain: können wir von München zusammen fahren? Hast Du noch Platz im Auto? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, früher starten ist kein Problem. Ich brauch halt nach München ca. 45 Minuten. Wir können uns ja nochmal zusammentelefonieren, Deine Handynummer hab ich ja.
> Bis dann!
> Tina


Das sollte kein Problem sein. Ich muss noch schauen ob ein Bekannter von mir mitfahren will, aber notfalls passen wir auch zu dritt in mein Auto.
Lass uns später telefonieren wann und wo wir uns treffen.
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. August 2005)

Noch einmal schlafen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## mox (13. August 2005)

nurnoch 10h 28min, dann muss ich hier losfahren *oje* *seufz*     ich glaub ich geh jetzt dann ins bett


----------



## blacksurf (13. August 2005)

nimmer lang!


----------



## mox (13. August 2005)

und ich bin immernoch wach... oje, das wird morgen nix, so halb im Schlaf die Tour zu fahren


----------



## cos75 (14. August 2005)

Na, noch keiner wieder zuhause ? 
Super wars im Reintal mit den Franken! Lauter nette Leute und das Wetter ist auch gnädig zu uns gewesen, obwohl es zum Schluss richtig geschüttet hat. Aber da waren wir ja schon fast wieder am Parkplatz.
Ich fang schon mal mit meinen Fotos an: hier


----------



## mox (14. August 2005)

bin auch zurück, war ne richtig schöne Tour, die ich bei Gelegenheit gerne wieder fahre  nur zu empfehlen diese Strecke, schöner Trail uphill und downhill zwar anspruchsvoll, aber sehr spaßig 

edit:
schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (14. August 2005)

Ja, es war eine super Tour
hat richtig Spass gemacht mal in einer ganzen Truppe die Garmischer Berge unsicher zu machen. Bis auf das Wetter am Schluss, das hätte es nicht gebraucht. Bin mal auf die ganzen Bilder gespannt.

Stefan


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. August 2005)

Tach miteinander,

bin auch schon seit längerem daheim, dank Mr.Chili und Showi. Die Tour war wirklich super. Mir hats sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank nochmal an die Münchner, dass sie uns Franken nicht ganz alleine auf die Region um Gramisch losziehen lassen haben  

@scrat: Man sieht sich auf dem nächsten Prio-Camp  

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (14. August 2005)

Güüüüüdn dooooch,

bin auch endlich daheim und hab gleich mal ein Profil gebastelt.







Ganz so schlimm wars dann doch nicht mit den Höhenmetern. Meine leider wenigen Bilder gibt`s hier 
@ All Mountain, bring doch mal die Münchner mit wenn wir mal die Klamm fahren und zum Pizzaplauder. 

Gruß an alle

Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (14. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ All Mountain, bring doch mal die Münchner mit wenn wir mal die Klamm fahren und zum Pizzaplauder.
> 
> Gruß an alle
> 
> Showman


werde mal dran arbeiten  

@Alle Franken
Ich fands super mit Euch zusammen mal wieder eine schöne Alpentour gefahren zu sein. Der Wettergott war ja nicht ganz so arsch****mäßig drauf wie befürchtet und hat uns den schönen Reintaltrail bei trockenen Untergrund fahren lassen. Immer wieder gut, auch wenn man ihn wie ich schon zum zweitenmal in eienr Woche fährt   

Hier meine Bilder klick 

Blacky und Coffee wünsch ich einen traumhaften AX mit superviel Sonne  

Grüße aus dem verregneten München
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (14. August 2005)

schee wars wieder mit Euch  
Ich schieb gleich die Bildchen online
@Tom wünsche einen tolle Gardaseezeit


----------



## showman (14. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schieb gleich die Bildchen online


***Wart*** (Mitdenfingernaufdentischtrommelmoduseinschalt)

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (14. August 2005)

http://www.blacksurf.de/Garmisch1/
ja schon zur Stelle


----------



## showman (14. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.blacksurf.de/Garmisch1/
> ja schon zur Stelle


Na endlich. Jetz darfst ins Bett.

Nächtle

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (14. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich. Jetz darfst ins Bett.
> 
> Nächtle
> 
> Showman



@showi
soso 
nur wegen den bildern musste ich jedesmal ausharren, das merke ich mir


----------



## blacksurf (15. August 2005)

@weichling
nochmals herzlichen Dank fürs mitnehmen sogar bis zur Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. August 2005)

guten morgen,

abschließend zum wochenende möchte ich meinen dank an alle sagen die teilgenommen haben am gestrigen ereignis. es wird unvergesslich bleiben. schon die bilder heute anzuschauen ist einfach ein traum. die gruppe war harmonisch, tempo udn wetter auch   kurz gesagt es war einfach klasse und schreit nach einer wiederholung.

Grüße coffee

*wundenlecken*


----------



## Scrat (15. August 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auch heil heimgekommen, war so gegen 2230 zu Hause gewesen.

Hab noch die Waschmaschine gefüttert und mich ins Bett gehauen.

Heute abend ist erstmal "Technischer Dienst an Fahrzeug und Gerät" angesagt.

Servus und nochmal Danke für's mitnehmen, Thomas "Die Bremse" Scrat


----------



## DaHype (15. August 2005)

soso - gestern noch ein Magnesium eingeschmissen -natürlich nur um das schlimmste Unheil abzuwenden

Thanks 2 Mr. Chili und Showi fürs heimfahren 

die Tour gestern war super auch wenn das Wetter auf der Abfahrt uns leider nicht so wohlgesonnen war freuts uns doch das es kein 
- Materialschaden, keinen Unfall oder jeglichen Pannen gegeben hat und das ist doch mal was Wert!

Bin gern wieder dabei und die Müncher müssen sich auch mal in Franken revanchieren

Gruß @ all

Dirk

ps: freu mich schon auf die Coffee-DVD


----------



## die tina (15. August 2005)

Kann mich nur allen Vorschreibern anschließen: war eine SUPER-Tour mit netten Leuten und viel zu Lachen.
Das müssen wir unbedingt wieder machen, ich bin gerne dabei!

Grüße an alle Franken und Münchner,
Tina


----------



## weichling (15. August 2005)

Meine Fotos , sind online

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8284

Ne zeitraubende Angelegenheit der Fotoupload.

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (15. August 2005)

@weichling
Dankeschön für die Mühe


----------



## Coffee (15. August 2005)

danke an alle fotografen. bilder sind   werde die woche mal meine dvd brennen für alle ;-)

coffee


----------



## Sergej. (15. August 2005)

Malzeit,
es war mal wider eine schöne Franken/Münchener Zusammenarbeit.  
Wegen der Tour im Frankenland, macht mal ein Vorschlag.
@Caffee kann man die DVD auch runter laden können?

Gruß
Sergej


----------



## Coffee (15. August 2005)

Dercombat schrieb:
			
		

> Malzeit,
> es war mal wider eine schöne Franken/Münchener Zusammenarbeit.
> Wegen der Tour im Frankenland, macht mal ein Vorschlag.
> @Caffee kann man die DVD auch runter laden können?
> ...




ich klär das mal mit blacksurf ab, ansonsten schick ich dir eine per post ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. August 2005)

Dercombat schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Tour im Frankenland, macht mal einen Vorschlag.
> Sergej


Ich wüßte da schon was schönes:
N-Tierpark, Klamm, Ungelstätten, Moritzberg  
Und danach lecker Pizzaessen in der Vecchia  

Aber erstmal müssen Blacky und Coffee Ihren AX hinter sich bringen.

@Blacky
Hast Du mein neues Avatar-Bild auch größer? Wenn ja kannst Dus mir per Mail schicken?


----------



## Coffee (15. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüßte da schon was schönes:
> N-Tierpark, Klamm, Ungelstätten, Moritzberg
> Und danach lecker Pizzaessen in der Vecchia
> 
> Aber erstmal müssen Blacky und Coffee Ihren AX hinter sich bringen.




 da sinmer dabei ;-)

grobe planung vorschläge:

- september 17/18

- oktober 8/9
  oder     15/16?

checkt das mal ab


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (15. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacky
> Hast Du mein neues Avatar-Bild auch größer? Wenn ja kannst Dus mir per Mail schicken?



ja natürlich ich schicke es dir 
Und für eine Pizza-Klamm-Fahrt bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Pino (16. August 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich mir so Eure Bilder anschaue, kann ich nur bitter bereuen, nicht dabeigewesen zu sein! Wenn es sogar die Pälzer bis in die Alpen geschafft haben, gelle, Scrat?! Und was gab es statt dessen für uns, die wir mal brave Söhne und Töchter gespielt haben? Nicht einmal die vorgesehene Geburtstagskulturtour mit meiner Mutter fand statt, nein, ihr war das Wetter zu mies, sie hat abgesagt!! Hält man das für möglich?! Grrrr. Das hat man davon, ich werd's mir merken ;-)
Das Schlechtwetterprogramm hieß dann spontan: Tauchen. Da isses dann wurscht, ob's regnet oder die Sonne scheint, in den einheimischen Seen ist es eh meist mehr oder weniger dunkel. Und so waren wir in Happurghada (=Happurger Baggersee) und haben dort eine Art Süßwasserquallen gesehen, die mir völlig unbekannt war. Beim Auftauchen pladderte dann der Regen nur so auf die Wasseroberfläche. Das ist einer der Vorteile beim Tauchen: Man ist sowieso schon nass, und schön warm in Neopren eingepackt, also was schert uns das Wetter!

Vom Reintal habe ich keine Bilder, aber von Steinegg, wo wir im April waren. Es hat gedauert, zugegeben, doch jetzt sind sie endlich online, die Steinegg-Bilder und dazugehörigen Kommentare, siehe
http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/03_mountainbike/index.htm

Ich wär' gern dabei, wenn es nochmal Richtung Reintal geht, die von Coffee vorgeschlagenen Termine sind für mich alle OK, und soviel ich weiß für Michi auch.
Jetzt wünsche ich allen Alpencrossern Superwetter - noch zwei Wochen arbeiten, dann geht's los!

Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Riddick (16. August 2005)

Schöne Bilder.   

Scheint ja an einer Stelle ganz schön steil gewesen zu sein, wenn man sich ansieht, wieviele ihr Bike dort geschoben haben.  

Ich melde mich schon mal unverbindlich für die "Franken-Tour" im September/Oktober an. Bis dahin kann ich noch etwas Kondition sammeln.   

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (16. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder.
> 
> Scheint ja an einer Stelle ganz schön steil gewesen zu sein, wenn man sich ansieht, wieviele ihr Bike dort geschoben haben.



ja an der stelle waren es 25% davor waren einige Rampen mit 18%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (16. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja an der stelle waren es 25% davor waren einige Rampen mit 18%




verdammt steil...


----------



## showman (16. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt steil...


Völliger Blödsinn. *Ihr seid zu weich*   Wenn sogar ich als Downhiller da rauffahren kann is des nix schlimmes. Des war so schlimm das sch wieder net schlimm war

Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (16. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Völliger Blödsinn. *Ihr seid zu weich*   Wenn sogar ich als Downhiller da rauffahren kann is des nix schlimmes. Des war so schlimm das sch wieder net schlimm war
> 
> Gruß Showman



des kleingeschriebene hab ich mal überlesen!   

mfg Dirk


----------



## weichling (16. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> des kleingeschriebene hab ich mal überlesen!
> 
> mfg Dirk



MAX PULS von SHOWI war  192 RESPEKT, bei dem puls würde ich kollabieren. Ich glaube nicht das er den beim Downhill hatte. A bisserl wär scho no ganga, gelle showi.  

weichling


----------



## DaHype (16. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das er den beim Downhill hatte.



selbst bei der schlimmsten Abfahrt:

Puls von Showi - konstant 100-110   

mfg Dirk


----------



## mox (16. August 2005)

Showi? Puls von 192?? hattest du das Pulsmessgerät schon am Klo in der Tankstelle an?   

Aber die 25% Rampe war schon ziemlich heftig, v.a. wenn man seinen 125er Federweg vorher nicht auf minimum zurückgeschraubt hatte *gg*


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. August 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Showi? Puls von 192?? hattest du das Pulsmessgerät schon am Klo in der Tankstelle an?



Ich brech ab vor Lachen    *untermtischlieg*

Gruß Matthias


----------



## showman (16. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> MAX PULS von SHOWI war  192 RESPEKT, bei dem puls würde ich kollabieren. Ich glaube nicht das er den beim Downhill hatte. A bisserl wär scho no ganga, gelle showi.
> 
> weichling


Aweng wos geid immä nu   


			
				mox schrieb:
			
		

> Showi? Puls von 192?? hattest du das Pulsmessgerät schon am Klo in der Tankstelle an?


No gloa, der geht aber nur bis 200   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (16. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Völliger Blödsinn. *Ihr seid zu weich*   Wenn sogar ich als Downhiller da rauffahren kann is des nix schlimmes. Des war so schlimm das sch wieder net schlimm war
> 
> Gruß Showman


und wenn hab ich da schieben sehn muss der showi-geist gewesen sein


----------



## DaHype (17. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn hab ich da schieben sehn muss der showi-geist gewesen sein



dafür muss man(n) sich wirklich nicht schämen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn hab ich da schieben sehn muss der showi-geist gewesen sein


Also für Blacky nochmal zum mitmeißeln. Wer fährt, wer schiebt???
Kreuze an: Blacky schiebt   X
               Showie schiebt
               Blacky fährt
               Showie fährt      X












Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (17. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also für Blacky nochmal zum mitmeißeln. Wer fährt, wer schiebt???
> Kreuze an: Blacky schiebt   X
> Showie schiebt
> Blacky fährt
> ...



Sehr entspannter Gesichtsausdruck Showi


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

und warum haben wir dann so lange auf dich warten müssen 
Aber mal was ganz anderes "Schätzle"
wie schauts aus am Weekend?


----------



## DaHype (18. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und warum haben wir dann so lange auf dich warten müssen
> Aber mal was ganz anderes "Schätzle"
> wie schauts aus am Weekend?



Einspurch!: Nur bergauf.... Runter war der Showi fast Konkurrenzlos.... 

-der Sergej hat ihm ja ordentlich eingeheizt...

mfg Dirk


----------



## weichling (18. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und warum haben wir dann so lange auf dich warten müssen
> Aber mal was ganz anderes "Schätzle"
> wie schauts aus am Weekend?



ja genau,

läuft was zusammen ?


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

i würd sagn ja   

sonntag? früh? so ab 10? für 3/max 4 stündchen richtung unglstätten? lust?


fragen über fragen


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

jo so 10 uhr 
Löwensaal  
da wär ich glatt dabei


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> Einspurch!: Nur bergauf.... Runter war der Showi fast Konkurrenzlos....
> 
> -der Sergej hat ihm ja ordentlich eingeheizt...
> 
> mfg Dirk


nur beim zweiten Abschnitt waren wieder zuviel Hügel dazwischen
plötzlich war er weg


----------



## Pino (18. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag? früh? so ab 10? für 3/max 4 stündchen richtung unglstätten? lust?


Moin, klar doch Lust! 10.00 Uhr am Löwensaal ist OK, ist 'ne zivile Zeit so für den Sonntagmorgen   
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (18. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jo so 10 uhr
> Löwensaal
> da wär ich glatt dabei



Wo isn der Löwensaal ?
Straße, Hausnummer ?


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Wo isn der Löwensaal ?
> Straße, Hausnummer ?




löwensaal ist oben am nürnberger tiergarten. adresse hab ich keine   sollte aber normal zu finden sein. der tiergarten ist mögeldorf, ausgeschildert ;-)

grüße coffee

ALSO FÜR ALLE

SONNTAG 21.8.
 10 uhr LÖWENSAAL

Grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

@weichling 
beim Tiergarteneingang fährst du weiter die Straße hoch bis du zum Löwensaal kommst. Dort ist ein Parkplatz.


----------



## Sergej. (18. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> nur beim zweiten Abschnitt waren wieder zuviel Hügel dazwischen
> plötzlich war er weg



Da fühle ich mich gleich in meiner Ehre verletzt.    
Noch ein Grund, warum ich nach Franken kommen und euch zeigen werde, wie man richtig Fahrrad fährt.     
Wenn ich langsamer fahre, heißt es nicht, dass ich müde bin.
Und wenn ich die Tour komplett in meinem Tempo fahren würde, dann würde ich mich sehr einsam (ganz weit vorne) fühlen. Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn einer Tour mit der Gruppe.


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

@Dercombat
lol--
das mit showi ist doch nur spass!
nehm uns halt nicht soo ernst
Natürlich machen wir eine Genußtour und es zweifelt keiner 
an deinem Trainingsstand


----------



## Sergej. (18. August 2005)

Eigentlich habe ich das auch als Spaß gemeint (deswegen so viele Smileys).
Na ja, wenn ich jetzt noch mal mein Text durchlese, dann klingt das echt ziemlich Ernst. (wahr es aber nicht).
Das kann passieren wenn man während der Arbeitszeit irgendein Blödsinn macht.
Jetzt ist aber Schluss. Ich muss ARBEITEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (18. August 2005)

muss guggn.. wäre gern dabei.. 

mfg Dirk


----------



## Haunert (18. August 2005)

Fahrzeit 5 h für 1000 hm und 35 km ? Da stimmt doch was nicht !


----------



## weichling (18. August 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrzeit 5 h für 1000 hm und 35 km ? Da stimmt doch was nicht !



Fahrzeit=Unterwegszeit mit Pausen


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

reine fahrzeit hatte ich auf meinem hac ca 3,5 stunden oder sowas

coffee


----------



## showman (18. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und warum haben wir dann so lange auf dich warten müssen
> Aber mal was ganz anderes "Schätzle"
> wie schauts aus am Weekend?


Bin mit Showgirl am Woende mit den Mopeds unterwegs. Wenn ich ungefähr weiß wann ihr in Ungelstätten seid schaumer evtl. mal vorbei.

Gruß Showman

PS: Tut mir den Sergej net so ärgern, sonst brennt er mich bergab auch noch her wenn er hoffentlich mal nach Franken kommt.


----------



## blacksurf (18. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit Showgirl am Woende mit den Mopeds unterwegs. Wenn ich ungefähr weiß wann ihr in Ungelstätten seid schaumer evtl. mal vorbei.
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Tut mir den Sergej net so ärgern, sonst brennt er mich bergab auch noch her wenn er hoffentlich mal nach Franken kommt.



ok würde sagen wir phonen dich an
wäre ja nett ein Plausch in der Scheune


----------



## Mr.hardtail (19. August 2005)

Aloha,

habe mich dazu entschlossen mit euch am Sonntag etwas die Nürnberger Gegend unsicher zu machen.    

Den Startpunkt kenne ich.  

Also denn bis Sonntag.

Mfg

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

guten morgen,

wenn morgen allerdings so ein dauerregen von oben ist wie heute werde ich nciht fahren ;-( denke aber dann auch keiner von euch   also beobachten wir das wetter, aber die vorhersagen sind   

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (20. August 2005)

jepp also bei Regen fahr ich definitiv nicht, zumal ich auch mit meinem Crossrad fahren müsste  mein anderes ist beim Händler.


----------



## weichling (20. August 2005)

Jetzt bitte eine genaue Definition von Regen bzw Dauerregen.  
Die Meinungen dazu, was Regen ist gehen ja auseinander.

@blacksurf Crossrad ist doch schneller!



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jepp also bei Regen fahr ich definitiv nicht, zumal ich auch mit meinem Crossrad fahren müsste  mein anderes ist beim Händler.






			
				coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> wenn morgen allerdings so ein dauerregen von oben ist wie heute werde ich nciht fahren ;-( denke aber dann auch keiner von euch also beobachten wir das wetter, aber die vorhersagen sind
> 
> coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bitte eine genaue Definition von Regen bzw Dauerregen.
> Die Meinungen dazu, was Regen ist gehen ja auseinander.
> 
> @blacksurf Crossrad ist doch schneller!




wie gesagt warten wir ab und betrachten das wetter weiter. wann müsstest du morgen losfahren? nur damit wir wenn rechtzeitig für alle morgen früh eine fahr/nichtfahr entscheidung treffen!!

grüße coffee die gerne fahren will aber wirklich nciht bei dauerregen.


----------



## weichling (20. August 2005)

Also, bis spätestens 8:30Uhr sollte ich Bescheid wissen!
Bei Dauerregen losfahren ist auch trist!
Mal sehen.
Sonst fahr ich halt wieder zurück.



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt warten wir ab und betrachten das wetter weiter. wann müsstest du morgen losfahren? nur damit wir wenn rechtzeitig für alle morgen früh eine fahr/nichtfahr entscheidung treffen!!
> 
> grüße coffee die gerne fahren will aber wirklich nciht bei dauerregen.


----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bis spätestens 8:30Uhr sollte ich Bescheid wissen!
> Bei Dauerregen losfahren ist auch trist!
> Mal sehen.
> Sonst fahr ich halt wieder zurück.



geb mir doch per pm nochmal deine handynummer ;-)

danke coffee


----------



## Pino (20. August 2005)

Hallo,
die Wettervorhersage ist in der Tat mal wieder sehr durchwachsen, siehe
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=N%FCrnberg&id=37263
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall: bei Bedeckt ohne nennenswerten Niederschlag zum Löwensaal, bei Depri-Pisswetter an den Steinberger See zum Tauchen ;-)
Also morgen früh nach dem Aufwachen (~8.00 Uhr) direkt ins Forum und Entscheidung treffen?

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (20. August 2005)

jepp ;-) genau so.

wenn es so bleibt wie jetzt den ganzen tag wird gefahren. dann vornehmlich blaustrich so das ne riesensauerrei ausgeschlossen werden kann ;-))

bis morgen früh

grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (20. August 2005)

Bei akzeptablem Wetter werd' ich mich auch mal anschliessen.   

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Wege nicht solche Zustände aufweisen, dass meine Racing Ralph mich wieder zum unfreiweilligen "Gruppen-Bremser" machen.   

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (20. August 2005)

schaunwirmal wie das Wetter wird.
@weichling klar rein theoretisch ist das Crossrad schneller,
aber erfordert auch etwas mehr technisches Können, naja schaun wir mal


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

nürnberg dauerregen seit gestern abend ;-(

ich erteile hiermit MEINE ansage. da fahr ich nciht. keinesfalls. sorry. will mir vor meinem alpenX nicht noch ne erkältung einsammeln.


sorry


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (21. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Wenn ich so zum Fenster rausgucke, sieht das wenigstens nach einer eindeutigen Entscheidung aus. Wieder einmal hat es dieser großartige Sommer geschafft, das Programm zu verhageln.
Morgen in einer Woche starten wir zum Alpencross. Ich bin gespannt...

Trotzdem noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. August 2005)

Moin Moin,

fahre auch nicht mit, bei dem Wetter macht es mir auch nicht so richtig Spaß. Außerdem würde das meine Low-Budget Regenjacke nicht aushalten.   

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Matthias


----------



## weichling (21. August 2005)

Klare Sache,

Regen, Regen, Regen, Regen...

da fahr ich auch net.

Ich han nächste Woche Urlaub. Mal sehn wie das Wtter wird.

Michael



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nürnberg dauerregen seit gestern abend ;-(
> 
> ich erteile hiermit MEINE ansage. da fahr ich nciht. keinesfalls. sorry. will mir vor meinem alpenX nicht noch ne erkältung einsammeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

igittt Mistwetter  
also da geh ich auch lieber ins Studio!
Schade Schade


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

na dnan sind wir uns wenigstens einig   

habe eben schon mein daum ergometer bereit gestellt. das wird dann mal gequält später nach meinem teechen   

coffee


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

Was seid ihr bloß für Weicheier     

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (21. August 2005)

Ja kloar,

Gruß weichling



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was seid ihr bloß für Weicheier
> 
> Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

Ööööhmmm, was is eigentlich aus der Kasettenfestdrehwerkzeugbestellung im Taschenformat geworden?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

@showi
warum hockst du dann noch vor dem pc


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> warum hockst du dann noch vor dem pc


Weil wir erst heut Nachmittag Moped fahren   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

also vielleicht ganz gut das es regnet von unseren Alpenxmitfahrern haben sich diese Woche zwei *lang gemacht* das brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## weichling (21. August 2005)

Oha ,

hab ich vergessen.
Bei www.meilenweit.net  ->Alpencross -> Werkzeug zu finden
oder http://www.meilenweit.net/cgi-bin/mwdaten_on03.cgi?1503_Alpcrs_Alpcrs_Rdtc#24028
Da Teil heist dort Hyper Cracker Ring Tool. (Art. Nr. 24028) 18  


Kommt aus USA und heist original. The Stein Mini CASSETTE LOCK. www.jastein.com

weichling



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ööööhmmm, was is eigentlich aus der Kasettenfestdrehwerkzeugbestellung im Taschenformat geworden?
> 
> Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (21. August 2005)

So, wir gehen tauchen... Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass uns die Süßwasserquallen vom letzten Sonntag wieder begegnen und ich ein paar Fotos hinkriege!

Tschüssi,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ööööhmmm, was is eigentlich aus der Kasettenfestdrehwerkzeugbestellung im Taschenformat geworden?
> 
> Gruß Showman




ok, nachdem weichling nun die addi gepostet hat, würde ich die bestellung in die hand nehmen. wer will auch eines? bitte bis morgen mittag bescheit geben ;-)

danke coffee


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

***ICH***

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (21. August 2005)

öhm wie viel soll das denn kosten?


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> öhm wie viel soll das denn kosten?




na gugg doch auf die seite ;-) mit dem link von weichling. udn die portokosten werden geteilt.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

Obachd,

eine meiner Münchner verbündeten hat mir doch glatt einen Tipp für die nächste Megaaktion (warscheinlich eh die letzte vorm Winter) gegeben. Und zwar Moser 2, Tour 43, Von Pertisau zur Lamsenjochhütte, 44 Km, 6:00 Std und 1842 Hm. Wer mitmöchte soll sich mal nen Kopf wegen einem Termin machen. Würd sagen nach dem AX von unseren Mädels und nach meinem Gardaseeurlaub, also ab 3te Septemberwoche (natürlich Wetterabhängig).

Gruß Showman

PS: @ Mama, kannst ja mal die Überschrift von dem Thread ändern


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

dein wunsch ist mir befehl showi ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> dein wunsch ist mir befehl showi ;-)
> 
> coffee


***SCHMAAAAATZ*** wennst net scho vergeben wärst würd ich dich glatt heiraten   

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2005)

Hübscher neuer Titel  

Die Tour wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch fahren (nachdem mir Showman's Verbündete auch davon erzählt hatte), war mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich eher die 42er Tour "Von Pertisau über Lamsen- und Plumsjoch machen will. Die Tour wäre, bis auf eine garstige Schiebestrecke am Anfang, etwas softer (1578 Hm, 37,6 Km, 5 Stunden).

Wäre jedenfalls dabei  , wenns nicht gerade das WE 24./25. September wird, da bin ich nämlich wie es aussieht in den Dolomiten.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hübscher neuer Titel
> 
> Die Tour wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch fahren (nachdem mir Showman's Verbündete auch davon erzählt hatte), war mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich eher die 42er Tour "Von Pertisau über Lamsen- und Plumsjoch machen will. Die Tour wäre, bis auf eine garstige Schiebestrecke am Anfang, etwas softer (1578 Hm, 37,6 Km, 5 Stunden).
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

die garstige Schiebestrecke hat mich auch abgeschreckt. Bei Tour 43 könnten wir dann die garstige Schiebestrecke runterfahren    Sollte trotz der 300 Hm mehr net unbedingt schwerer sein bzw. mehr fahrbar sein. Mein Tipp: *AUSPROBIEREN* 

Gruß Showman

PS: Öhm, Tour 42 is Von Garmisch über den Krottenkopf. Du meinst Tour 41.


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

also falls ich und meine zickende Eisdiele den Alpenx überleben sollte  wäre ich glatt dabei


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. August 2005)

Also wenn es ein Sonntag wird, dann bin ich dabei. Samstags muss ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## mox (21. August 2005)

Bitte darum, die Tour für die 4. oder 5. Septemberwoche anzusetzen,
da ich in der 3. Septemberwoche nich zu Hause, sondern in der Toskana auf Abifahrt bin. Da komme ich dann am 23.9. oder 24.9. wieder heim!
Dankö


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

also sollte ich den alpen X ebenfalls lebend überleben   bin ich dabei. termin, also 10/11 geht nicht, 24/25 geht ebenfalls nicht ;-( das erste oktober WE (ende sep/okt) geht ebenfalls nciht ;-( udn nu wirds scho eng oder    das jahr ist einfach hintenraus zu kurz  

coffee

P.S. showi, bist ja auch scho vergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. showi, bist ja auch scho vergeben


Ja des is ja des und um die Münchnerinnen, Fichtelgebirglerinnen und Bambergerinnen muß ich mich ja auch noch kümmern    I kum gar nämmä rum, Gruzifigs   

@ mox, schmeiß des Abi hin, biken is wichtiger   
@ Mr.hardtail, es wird ein Sonntag.

*Vorläufiger Termin 09.10.05* 

Wenns bis dahin net gschneit hat.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mr.hardtail, es wird ein Sonntag.
> 
> *Vorläufiger Termin 09.10.05*
> 
> ...




Juhu   


Mfg 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

also hab grad ein email aus dem himalaya bekommen da ist es warm und trocken *frechheit*
Ist ne Woche vor Wasgau mmh naja schaun wir mal


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2005)

9.10. - Ok, der Termin ist vorgemerkt. Da wird's allerdings schon wieder recht bald dunkel, also früh starten!

Falls jemand von Euch die nächsten WE's Zeit und Lust auf Hammertouren im Karwendel/Wetterstein hat:
*Moser 2, Tour 37: Von Garmisch um das Wettersteingebirge, 2051 Hm, 86 Km 8 Stunden
Moser 2, Tour 36: Von Mittenwald um die Karwendelspitzen, 1838 Hm, 68 Km, 6,5 Stunden*
Sobald es das Wetter hergibt werde ich die zwei Touren, vorzugsweise Sonntags, angreifen. Wer weiß wieviele schöne WE's es dieses Jahr noch hat, das muss man jeden Sonnenstrahl ausnutzen.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> 9.10. - Ok, der Termin ist vorgemerkt. Da wird's allerdings schon wieder recht bald dunkel, also früh starten!


Macht nix. So ein kleiner Nightride runter ins Falzthurntal is bestimmt auch ganz amüsant   
@ Mama, wenn du des Werkzeuch bestellst kannst du mir dann eine Flasche  30003 | Nikwax TX-Direct mitbestellen. Is so imprägnierzeuch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

Tom, ich dachte du weilst am Gardasee?
Bist du doch nicht gefahren oder noch dort oder schon wieder zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (21. August 2005)

Nachdem jetzt der September bei Euch offenbar schon komplett verplant ist... 9.10. kann ich, Michi nicht. Später ist eh Unsinn, früher könnte sie (18.9.), aber andererseits isses ihr eh nicht so wichtig, weil sie meint, sie hält immer die Gruppe auf. Also werdet Ihr wohl mit mir allein vorlieb nehmen müssen 
Ich werde zwar am 9.10. ordentlich fertig sein, weil ich die Woche zuvor wieder eine Gruppe bespaßen muss, aber was soll's, den Berg rauf schieben is ja auch ganz entspannend 

Schaun mer mal, wie... genau: wie's Wetter wird - gerade schüttet es hier wieder wie aus Kübeln.

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Tom, ich dachte du weilst am Gardasee?
> Bist du doch nicht gefahren oder noch dort oder schon wieder zurück?


Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil   
KLICK

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nix. So ein kleiner Nightride runter ins Falzthurntal is bestimmt auch ganz amüsant
> @ Mama, wenn du des Werkzeuch bestellst kannst du mir dann eine Flasche  30003 | Nikwax TX-Direct mitbestellen. Is so imprägnierzeuch.
> 
> Gruß Showman




jepp geht klar ;-)


@ pino, was ist "bespaßen" einer gruppe???


wann fahrt ihr, auch samstag? wann fahrt ihr los früh? zu eurem alpen X?


grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Tom, ich dachte du weilst am Gardasee?
> Bist du doch nicht gefahren oder noch dort oder schon wieder zurück?


Yepp, bin seit Samstag wieder zurück und lade gerade meine Bilder hoch: Lago-Pics


----------



## Pino (21. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ pino, was ist "bespaßen" einer gruppe???


Ein anderer, etwas ironischer Ausdruck für "Seminar veranstalten"   


			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wann fahrt ihr, auch samstag? wann fahrt ihr los früh? zu eurem alpen X?


Wir fahren am Samstag nach Tarrenz zum Schloss Starkenberg
http://www.starkenberg.at/index.php?id=1
und gucken uns dort die Brauerei an...
Dann geht's am Sonntag weiter nach Pfunds, wo wir uns am Abend mit dem Rest der Gruppe zur gemeinsamen Anbetung des Wettergottes treffen werden (die Tour ist voll gebucht, 10 Tn). Am Montagfrüh fahren wir dann los Richtung Engadin.

Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Pino (21. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Yepp, bin seit Samstag wieder zurück und lade gerade meine Bilder hoch


Kann es sein, dass Du da





vor einiger Zeit mal Dein Element fotografiert hast?
Und von wegen Wetter.. Das scheint ja hingehauen zu haben! Und wenn Du das hier genießt, dann weiß man's doch so richtig zu schätzen, hmm?

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass Du da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist halt schon eine recht nette Stelle um sein Bike zu fotografieren, finde ich (vorzugsweise Rocky Mountains natürlich, aber wem erzähle ich das...)

Wetter war super, nur am letzten Tag hat es uns oben auf dem Pasubio noch mit einem kleinen Gewitter erwischt.


----------



## showman (21. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist halt schon eine recht nette Stelle um sein Bike zu fotografieren, finde ich (vorzugsweise Rocky Mountains natürlich, aber wem erzähle ich das...)


Da wurden aber auch schon Scott`s und Big Hit`s und Marin`s fotografiert   



			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter war super, nur am letzten Tag hat es uns oben auf dem Pasubio noch mit einem kleinen Gewitter erwischt.


Pasubio muß ich auch unbedingt noch hin. Beim ersten Anlauf hat`s geregnet und beim zweiten geschneit   

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da wurden aber auch schon Scott`s und Big Hit`s und Marin`s fotografiert


Hmm, ich finde auch das man da da besser jemand hinstellen sollte, der aufpasst, dass nicht jedes x-beliebige Bike da oben fotografiert wird



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Pasubio muß ich auch unbedingt noch hin. Beim ersten Anlauf hat`s geregnet und beim zweiten geschneit
> 
> Gruß Showman


Habs auch noch nicht geschaft den Pasubio bei komplett schönen Wetter zu fahren. Jedesmal wenn ich durch den ersten Tunnel auf die andere Seite komme fahr ich in Wolken. Das nächstemal


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2005)

@allmountain 
boah ihr hattet ja richtig gutes Wetter *neidisch bin*
 
Naja ich hoffe mal der Wettergott meint es gut mit uns am Alpenx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (22. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> 9.10. - Ok, der Termin ist vorgemerkt. Da wird's allerdings schon wieder recht bald dunkel, also früh starten!
> 
> Falls jemand von Euch die nächsten WE's Zeit und Lust auf Hammertouren im Karwendel/Wetterstein hat:
> *Moser 2, Tour 37: Von Garmisch um das Wettersteingebirge, 2051 Hm, 86 Km 8 Stunden
> ...



hört sich lecker an   
wär mit dabei... 

@ showi... hast ja recht.. bei dem mießen wetter muss man(n) die sonnigen WE's schon ausnutzten gell ...


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

so meine freunde, ich habe mir ebenfalls mal den 9 oktober dick in meinen kalender geschrieben ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## DaHype (22. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so meine freunde, ich habe mir ebenfalls mal den 9 oktober dick in meinen kalender geschrieben ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee



@ coffee -  hast du meine E-Mail bezüglich Trikot gekommen   

mfg Dirk


----------



## die tina (22. August 2005)

Ich hab den 9.10. auch gleich mal markiert - freu mich schon auf die nächste Frankeninvasion!

@ Tom: Bei Touren am WE bin ich auch dabei, nur nächstes WE bin ich schon verplant.

@ AlpenXer: wünsche Euch allen ganz viel Spaß, extraviel Sonne, keine Pannen oder Unfälle!

Schöne Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Pino (22. August 2005)

die tina schrieb:
			
		

> @ AlpenXer: wünsche Euch allen ganz viel Spaß, extraviel Sonne, keine Pannen oder Unfälle!


Vielen Dank! Vor allem das mit der Sonne ist mir gerade ziemlich wichtig. Seit ich gestern die Fotos von Tom vom Gardasee angeguckt habe, weiß ich wieder, wie Wetter auch aussehen kann   

Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee -  hast du meine E-Mail bezüglich Trikot gekommen
> 
> mfg Dirk




noch keine mail heute gekommen von dir

coffee


----------



## weichling (22. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> 9.10. - Ok, der Termin ist vorgemerkt. Da wird's allerdings schon wieder recht bald dunkel, also früh starten!
> 
> Falls jemand von Euch die nächsten WE's Zeit und Lust auf Hammertouren im Karwendel/Wetterstein hat:
> *Moser 2, Tour 37: Von Garmisch um das Wettersteingebirge, 2051 Hm, 86 Km 8 Stunden
> ...



Klingt sehr interessant. An welchen Sonntagen planst du die Touren. Ich wär falls es sich fahrtechnisch (Auto) realisieren läßt dabei.

@ coffee
den 9.10. hab ichmir auch vorgemerkt !

Weichling


----------



## All-Mountain (22. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt sehr interessant. An welchen Sonntagen planst du die Touren.



Ähmmm... An *regenfreien* Sonntagen   , eventl. auch Samstagen. Wegen des allgemein unbeständigen Wetters werde ich die Touren relativ kurzfristig posten. 
Wo? Hier und im Müncher Alpen-Touren-Thread.
Im Sommer 2005 muss man als Mountainbiker flexibel sein  

*EDIT:*
Da ist mir mit der Wettersteinrunde tatsächlich schon jemand zuvorgekommen: schaut mal hier rein.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (25. September 2005)

Nochmal für alle Fränkinnen und Franken zum mitmeißeln. *AM 9.10.05 GEHTS AUFS LAMSENJOCH* (sofern das Wetter noch aushält) So als Training für den WP sozusagen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

is gebongt.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## lowfat (25. September 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal für alle Fränkinnen und Franken zum mitmeißeln. *AM 9.10.05 GEHTS AUFS LAMSENJOCH* (sofern das Wetter noch aushält) So als Training für den WP sozusagen
> 
> Gruß Showman


Welche Strecke? Plumsjoch - Achenseerunde?


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strecke? Plumsjoch - Achenseerunde?


Lieber Plumsjoch als Plumpsklo...


----------



## Riddick (25. September 2005)

Hat evtl. jemand 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bieten?   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Hat evtl. jemand 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bieten?
> 
> Riddick


Ja: Ich. Und mein Auto ist das AMS Pro eh schon gewöhnt, weil meine Freundin (die nicht mitkommt) ja auch eins fährt!

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (25. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strecke? Plumsjoch - Achenseerunde?


Moser 2, Tour 43, Von Pertisau zur Lamsenjochhütte, 44 Km, 6:00 Std und 1842 Hm.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (25. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ja: Ich. Und mein Auto ist das AMS Pro eh schon gewöhnt, weil meine Freundin (die nicht mitkommt) ja auch eins fährt!


Das wär ja super.   

Wann müssen wir da eigentlich morgens los?

Riddick


----------



## showman (25. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wann müssen wir da eigentlich morgens los?


Sehr früh weils früh dunkel wird.

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (25. September 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr früh weils früh dunkel wird.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hi,

egal wie früh, wenn für mich noch ein Platz zum Mitfahren frei ist, bin ich dabei. Wann und wo?

HULK


----------



## Coffee (26. September 2005)

ja ich freu mich auch scho ;-)

soweit die planung läuft sind dabei:

- showman
- blacksurf
- weichling
- pino
- riddick ?
- karstenh
- lowfat?
- ich (coffee)

wer ist von den münchnern dabei?

- all mountain ?


grüße coffee


----------



## LieberSchieber (27. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich komme auch noch mit (also wenn es niemanden stört) - jetzt noch niederbayer, ab 10.10. jedoch Nuernberger!


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2005)

tag zusammen,

würde ebenfalls mitkommen. da ich an dem wochenende (bei halbwegs akzeptablen wetter) eh in kempten bin. 
ansonsten würde ich aus nbg mitkommen, wenn noch platz wäre oder wir per zug fahren.

wo soll die tour starten? (kenne den moser guide nicht)
würde evtl. noch jemanden mitbringen.

gruß speedy_j


----------



## lowfat (27. September 2005)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei - auch wenns mich sehr reizt. Wir wollen nochmal zum Oko fahren


----------



## Coffee (28. September 2005)

ahhh zwei neue   

wollt ihr, Alp-Xer_Rookie und speedy_j nicht auch am kommenden sonntag mal ne runde mit drehen? es geht zur pflugsmühle. steht alles in diesem thread: 
pflugsmühle 


grüße coffee


----------



## dertutnix (28. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich freu mich auch scho ;-)
> 
> soweit die planung läuft sind dabei:
> 
> ...



hallo franken, ist das noch aktuell oder die pflugsmühle (die ist aber eher nicht bei uns im süden?) wenn ihr für mich in einer leicht zu erreichenden region fahrt, würd ich mich evtl anschliessen (sofern es erlaubt ist)


----------



## Coffee (28. September 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hallo franken, ist das noch aktuell oder die pflugsmühle (die ist aber eher nicht bei uns im süden?) wenn ihr für mich in einer leicht zu erreichenden region fahrt, würd ich mich evtl anschliessen (sofern es erlaubt ist)



klar ist das aktuell. und zwar für den 9.10 2005 geplant. ist ein sonntag ;-) verfolge doch einfach den thread hier mit ;-) bist immer willkommen.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (28. September 2005)

aha, bin etwas durcheinandergekommen. 9.10.? schau ma mal


----------



## die tina (28. September 2005)

Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, die Reintaltour war ja ein großer Spaß. Bin aber nächste Woche am Lago und komme am Sonntag erst zurück.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in den Alpen und natürlich gutes Wetter!


----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh zwei neue
> 
> wollt ihr, Alp-Xer_Rookie und speedy_j nicht auch am kommenden sonntag mal ne runde mit drehen? es geht zur pflugsmühle. steht alles in diesem thread:
> pflugsmühle
> ...




danke, fürs angebot, bin aber dieses wochenende in dd. muß ja noch brav wählen gehen. eine entgültige zusage für den 9.10. kann ich auch erst mitte nächste woche geben. es sind heut noch zwei probleme aufgetaucht.

gruß speedy_j


----------



## All-Mountain (28. September 2005)

die tina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, die Reintaltour war ja ein großer Spaß. Bin aber nächste Woche am Lago und komme am Sonntag erst zurück.
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in den Alpen und natürlich gutes Wetter!



Hey Tina,
ich bin Sa, So und Mo am Lago. Eventuell sieht man sich ja. Wir wohnen wahrscheinlich in Vesio oben und fahren Touren Richtung Tremalzo.

@Coffee
Wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt bin ich natürlich dabei 
Grüße nach Franken
Tom


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee
> Wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt bin ich natürlich dabei
> Grüße nach Franken
> Tom



es wird passen   

coffee


----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> es wird passen
> coffee


Das will ich schwer hoffen! Hab mir die Tour gerade im Moser angeguckt, klingt sehr verheißungsvoll: "Extremisten werden jubilieren, andere sich spätestens ab der Stallenalm wünschen, diese Fahrt nie angetreten zu haben...." Ich kann's kaum erwarten  
Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2005)

ich hoffe ich bin bis dahin wieder fit, schliesslich steht da wochenende drauf dann auch Wasgau an


----------



## Sundance (29. September 2005)

Hi,

ist die Lamsenjochtour noch aktuell bei Euch?

Wenn ja, Cos75, Kleo und ich sind die Tour heuer schon gefahren.

Schaut mal da:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182827&page=1&pp=25

Die Tour ist genial. Allerdings seit vorgewarnt: Am WE und bei schönem Wetter werden Massen von Touris in die Karwendeltäler hineintransportiert.

Wir sind die Tour unter der Woche gefahren, trotzdem war soviel los wie sonst nie.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## LieberSchieber (29. September 2005)

Hallo!
Danke für das Angebot, aber an diesem Wochenende ist
A: meine Wohnung noch nicht fertig bezogen und gestrichen
B: Ich schon diese Tour fahre Von Enterrottach um den Schinder 
Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot, ich werde noch früh genug zu euch stoßen, da ich keinen Plan in der Frankenalb hab.
Also bis zum 9.10.
Ciao, Dietsch.


			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh zwei neue
> 
> wollt ihr, Alp-Xer_Rookie und speedy_j nicht auch am kommenden sonntag mal ne runde mit drehen? es geht zur pflugsmühle. steht alles in diesem thread:
> pflugsmühle
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> ist die Lamsenjochtour noch aktuell bei Euch?


Aber hallo! Was mich betrifft, aktueller denn je, und von den anderen habe ich bisher auch noch nichts Gegenteiliges gehört. Touris hin oder her, ich hoffe dennoch auf schönes Wetter  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2005)

oha, klingt ja nach heftigen Rampen. Wie lange habt ihr für die Tour gebraucht Sundance..Da reden welche von einer 2 Tagestour????
Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter


----------



## mountainbike (29. September 2005)

ich wünsche euch viel spass!

ne super-tour! wäre gerne dabei, kann aber das we nicht!

das nächste mal gerne, wenn ihr einen "neuling" mitnehmen würdet!

wäre nett!

grüsse aus franken


----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

@ mountainbike: Magst Du zur Pflugsmühle mitkommen, das ist am kommenden So. 2.10.
Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184939&page=3&pp=25
Gruß, Pino

Edit: Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, wo Du herkommst - "Pforte zur Rhön", da ist die Anfahrt für das Gebotene dann wohl doch etwas zu weit...


----------



## Sundance (29. September 2005)

@blacksurf

also von der Tour gibt es anscheinend mehrere Varianten.

Die Variante von Euch ist keine 2 tagestour. Allerdings wenn Ihr den gleichen Weg (Wanderweg) zum Lamsenjoch hoch wählt wie wir, müßt Ihr Euch schon auf  so 1,5h hochschieben einstellen. Aber wie gesagt es gibt da mehrere Varianten und ich bin bisher nur eine gefahren.

Allerdings ab dem Lamsenjoch könnt Ihr alles fahren.


Ach ja, bei schlechtem Wetter würde ich die Tour nicht fahren !

Auch im Hinblick auf die Plumsjochabfahrt (sehr steil und teilweise tiefer Schotter) bei Nässe könnte das sehr ungemütlich werden.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## mountainbike (29. September 2005)

hi pino!

klingt ja so als hättet ihr nichts dagegen, das ich mitfahre!  

dieses we bin ich auch unterwegs, allerdings ganz genau andere richtung!

tor zur rhön ist schweinfurt, also ne gute stunde weiter als du von nürnberg!

macht ihr öfters mal ne biketour am we in den alpen?

grüsse aus franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (29. September 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> 9.10.? schau ma mal



sodala, mach einen rückzieher, hab einen job am lago bekommen   

euch viel spass


----------



## Riddick (29. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> "Extremisten werden jubilieren, andere sich spätestens ab der Stallenalm wünschen, diese Fahrt nie angetreten zu haben...."


Hab' mir den Moser-Guide auch mal kurz im Hugendubel zu Gemüte geführt und genau dieser Satz hat sich in mein Hirn eingebrannt.    Aber so kann ich mich wenigstens mental drauf einstellen, was auf mich zukommt.   

Riddick


----------



## All-Mountain (29. September 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> @blacksurf
> 
> also von der Tour gibt es anscheinend mehrere Varianten.


Stimmt:
Sundance & Co sind die Moser-Tour 2/42 "Von Pertisau über Lamsen und Plumsjoch", 1578 Hm, gefahren.
Wir fahren:
Moser Tour 2/43 "Von Pertisau zur Lamsenjochhütte", 1860 Hm.
Die erwähnten Schiebe-Rampen fahren wir *runter* (oder schieben runter)
Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Auffahrt nicht steil wäre (zwischen 8% und 29%).
Alles in allem bestimmt keine Kaffee-Fahrt aber die Landschaft ist ein Traum, drum wäre sonniges Wetter schon recht nett.
Grüße aus Giesing
Tom


----------



## die tina (29. September 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> sodala, mach einen rückzieher, hab einen job am lago bekommen



da treffen wir uns dann ;-)


----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

mountainbike schrieb:
			
		

> hi pino!
> 
> klingt ja so als hättet ihr nichts dagegen, das ich mitfahre!


Warum sollten wir, wir kennen Dich ja gar nicht 


			
				mountainbike schrieb:
			
		

> tor zur rhön ist schweinfurt, also ne gute stunde weiter als du von nürnberg!


Ich meinte den Ausflug von Nbg zur Pflugsmühle, der mal für kommenden So. angedacht war (aber evtl. sowieso wg Regen ausfällt). Für die Tour zum Lamsenjoch ist ja offenbar keine Anfahrt zu weit, wie man so hört...


			
				mountainbike schrieb:
			
		

> macht ihr öfters mal ne biketour am we in den alpen?


Wie oft ist öfters? Könnte ruhig öfter sein - wenn es da nicht noch so die eine oder andere Nebenbeschäftigung gäbe, die einen an den wirklich wichtigen Dingen hindert ("Ride first, work later!"). Ich weiß nur von einem Treffen der "Frankengang" mit der Münchner IBC-Fraktion, da ging es ins Reintal, und ich konnte leider nicht mitfahren. Also bisher wohl eher nicht so oft.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Landschaft ist ein Traum, drum wäre sonniges Wetter schon recht nett.


...zumal man im Herbst an schönen Tagen kilometerweit gucken kann...


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen,

so der sonntag rückt näher. und deshalb sollten wir langsam mal eine abfahrtszeit festlegen ;-)

showi, ab wo starten wir die tour? uhrzeit?

all mountain, bist du + münchner biker ebenfalls am start?

wetter soll ja laut prognosen ganz gut werden ;-) also pack mers o  


coffee


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich werd am Donnerstag mal auf der Lamsenjochhütte anrufen und mal die Lage checken. Die Tour startet in Pertisau. Keine Ahnung wie man da hinkommt. Meine Karte hört kurz davor auf. Muß wohl in der Nähe vom Achensee sein. Der Moser schreibt 6 Std Fahrzeit. Ich denke wir sollten nicht recht viel später los als 10 Uhr sonst wirds wohl nach hinten raus ziemlich eng. Brauchen bestimmt auch mal die ein oder andere Pause. Start in Nbg. würd ich sagen um spätestens 6 Uhr. Wie ist die Logistig aufgeteilt?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd am Donnerstag mal auf der Lamsenjochhütte anrufen und mal die Lage checken. Die Tour startet in Pertisau. Keine Ahnung wie man da hinkommt. Meine Karte hört kurz davor auf. Muß wohl in der Nähe vom Achensee sein. Der Moser schreibt 6 Std Fahrzeit. Ich denke wir sollten nicht recht viel später los als 10 Uhr sonst wirds wohl nach hinten raus ziemlich eng. Brauchen bestimmt auch mal die ein oder andere Pause. Start in Nbg. würd ich sagen um spätestens 6 Uhr. Wie ist die Logistig aufgeteilt?
> 
> Gruß Showman



hallo showi,

ok, dann erwarte ich rückmeldung von dir nach dem anruf am lamsenjoch. die logistig sieht bisher folgendermaßen aus:


- VW-bus    weichling /fahrer
                 blacksurf
                 showman
                 coffee

- pkw         pino /fahrer
                 riddick

im VW bus kann noch 1 person mitfahren. karsten? 

wie siehts bei pino mit begleitung noch aus? platzmäßig??

die anderen wollten sich ja selbst kümmern soweit ich das im gedächtnis habe. 

also bitte nochmals melden hier alle.


6 uhr Abfahrt hier wäre OK. Mr. showi könnten wir ja in greding aufsammeln oder er kommt vorher hier zu mir?


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> 6 uhr Abfahrt hier wäre OK. Mr. showi könnten wir ja in greding aufsammeln oder er kommt vorher hier zu mir?


Da würd ich dann so um 5:45 Uhr bei dir sein wenns recht is. Meld mich auf jedern Fall nochmal nachdem ich aufm Lamsenjoch angerufen habe. Logistik paßt   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
- nach Pertisau fährt man am besten über München-A8 Richtung Salzburg bis Ausfahrt Holzkirchen, dann Tegernsee-Achenpass-Achensee, weiter am Achensee entlang bis zur südlichen Seespitze und am anderen Ufer wieder hoch bis Pertisau. Alternative wäre die (mautpflichtige) Inntalautobahn. Mein Vorschlag ist dann, dass wir uns an der Mautstelle in Pertisau treffen, wo die Tour ja auch lt. Moser startet.
- Die Wettervorhersage sagt heute für Pertisau eine Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von 40% für So. voraus, bei Temperaturen zwischen 8 und 15°... naja, könnte schlimmer sein...
- Da es früh dunkel wird und der größte Genuss ja wohl die Rückfahrt sein wird (weil bergab ;-), bin ich auch dafür, einigermaßen früh loszufahren. Daher würde ich Riddick ersuchen, sich um 5.45 Uhr bei mir einzufinden - bis wir die Räder in meinem Auto verstaut haben, ist es locker 6.00 Uhr, und mit 3,5 bis 4 h Fahrzeit sollte man rechnen.

@ Coffee: Mit 2 Menschen und 2 Rädern ist mein Autole voll, da geht dann nix weiter mehr rein.

Grüße,
Pino


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2005)

tag zusammen,

bei mir sieht es momentan eher schlecht aus, dass ich mitkomme. ich kränkel ein wenig rum und weiß nicht, ob das bis sonntag wieder kommplett raus ist und die tour mir nicht den rest gibt. 
wenn ich doch mitkomme, dann starte ich aber eh aus kempten.
könnte also am freitag abend schon bescheid geben, ob es nun etwas wird.

vielleicht kann mir einer von den verantworlichen mal seine handynummer per pm schicken, so das ich, falls es dich etwas wird, ich wegen einen treffpunkt bescheid geben kann.

gruß speedy_j


----------



## LieberSchieber (5. Oktober 2005)

Nabend!
Ich kann leider doch nicht! Muss am Sonntag noch mein letztes Hab und Gut nach Nürnberg transportieren - dann ist der Umzug perfekt - ich bin zuagroasda Nürnberger!
Viel Spass bei der Schinderei.
Wir sehen uns dann mal beim Pizzaplauder!
Ciao,
Dietsch.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd am Donnerstag mal auf der Lamsenjochhütte anrufen und mal die Lage checken. Die Tour startet in Pertisau. Keine Ahnung wie man da hinkommt. Meine Karte hört kurz davor auf. Muß wohl in der Nähe vom Achensee sein. Der Moser schreibt 6 Std Fahrzeit. Ich denke wir sollten nicht recht viel später los als 10 Uhr sonst wirds wohl nach hinten raus ziemlich eng. Brauchen bestimmt auch mal die ein oder andere Pause. Start in Nbg. würd ich sagen um spätestens 6 Uhr. Wie ist die Logistig aufgeteilt?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hallo Coffee, Hallo Showi und alle Franken,
bei mir kündigt sich gerade ne Erkältung an, weiß also noch nicht ob ich 100%ig dabei bin (morgen weiß ich mehr). Ich kann aber gerne einen Aufruf im Münchner-Forum posten.

Als Startzeit würde ich an Eurer Stelle eher 9 Uhr anpeilen, da es mittlerweile schon recht früh dunkel wird und man schon etwas Pufferzeit haben sollte. Wenn Ihr um 6 Uhr losfahrt müßtet Ihr aber ca. um 9 in Pertisau sein. Moser gibt von München aus 1:40 Stunden an, was meistens recht großzugig ist.

*Anfahrt:*
A8 Richtung Salzburg, Ausfahrt Holzkirchen, B318 über Gmund, Bad Wiesee nach Rottach Egern und B307 über Kreuth zur Kaiserwacht. Bei der Kaiserwacht rechts in Ri. Achensee, Innsbruck, über das Zollamt Achenkirch und stets auf der österreichischen B181 über Achenwaldund Achenkirch sowie am Achensee entlang bis nach Maurach. Dort rechts Richtung Pertisau abzweigen und bis Pertisau fahren.
*Fahrt zum Moser-Startplatz:*
Von Maurach kommend 70 m nach dem Ortsschild "Pertisau" vorbei und der Straße über die kleine Kuppe zu dem bei der Mautstelle beginnenden Parkplatz Karwendeltäler folgen.
*Die Tour beginnt* am Anfang des o. g. Parkplatzes bei der Mautstelle.

Wenn Ihr das Moser-Roadbook nicht habt kann ich Euch das gene einscannen und zumailen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr das Moser-Roadbook nicht habt kann ich Euch das gene einscannen und zumailen.
> 
> Grüße
> Tom


Hallo Tom,

Moser hab ich. Danke für die Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Meld dich halt ob du dabei bist oder nicht. Werden uns auch erst am Do. 100%ig entscheiden wegen Wetter und so. Was meinst du Wettertechnisch?

Gruß showman


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du Wettertechnisch?
> 
> Gruß showman


Momentan siehts noch recht durchwachsen aus. Aber der Wetterbericht stimmt normalerweise erst 3 Tage voher. Würde am Freitag entscheiden ob, oder ob nicht gefahren wird.


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen ihr ;-)

danke der vielen infos. also entschieden wird hier freitag nachmittags ok. denke damit können wir dann alle leben ;-)

ich hoffe das sich toms erkältung verzieht und vielelicht auch speedy mitkommen kann. hast du nun schon ne handynummer? ansonsten schick ich dir ne pm, sag einfach bescheit.


grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Oktober 2005)

Die Wetterdienste sind heute schon optimimistischer:
Wetter in Pertisau 
Bin zuversichtlich. Wenns morgen noch genauso aussieht wirds ne schöne herbstliche Karwendel.Tour  

*Off Topic:*
Schaut wenns geht, dass Euer Tank in Pertisau ziemlich leer ist. Wir sind da nämlich im Ösiland, und da ist der Sprit um satte 10 Cent billiger 

Tom
*erkältungsteetrinkend*


----------



## blacksurf (6. Oktober 2005)

ah das ist doch mal ne Nachricht   
@Tom
wünsche gute Besserung!
Wäre sehr schade wenn du nicht dabei wärst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (6. Oktober 2005)

Na also, wird doch! Gestern sah das noch ganz anders aus, da stand bei wetter.com für So. eine Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von 40% - jetzt sagen sie für Mittag sogar 0%. Angesichts der Entwicklung der Großwetterlage war das aber zu erwarten.
Jetzt bleibt/werdet mal alle schön gesund, auf dass wir eine wunderschöne Herbsttour im Gebirge erleben!
Gruß, 
Pino


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

mensch kinners, ich freu mich wie doof   


coffee


----------



## Pino (6. Oktober 2005)

jau, so'n bisschen Alpencross-Nachglühen...


----------



## showman (6. Oktober 2005)

OBACHD,

hab grad mit dem Wirt der Ljh getellt und der sagt is alles bestens und sollte auch so bleiben wobei eine gringe Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit übrig bleibt die ich aber gleich mal ignoriert hab. Bin also um 5:45 Uhr am So bei dir und bring sogar noch eine kleine Überraschung mit. Jetzt macht mir nur noch das Scott Kopfzerbrechen weil da is der Dämpfer hin. 


Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> OBACHD,
> 
> hab grad mit dem Wirt der Ljh getellt und der sagt is alles bestens und sollte auch so bleiben wobei eine gringe Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit übrig bleibt die ich aber gleich mal ignoriert hab. Bin also um 5:45 Uhr am So bei dir und bring sogar noch eine kleine Überraschung mit. Jetzt macht mir nur noch das Scott Kopfzerbrechen weil da is der Dämpfer hin.
> 
> ...




sehr guuuuuuut   

okidoki, dann rufe ich folgende mitfahrer auf, ebenfalls spätestens um 5.45 bei mir vor der haustüre zu sein, samt bike:

weichling (gerne auch eher auf nen espresso)
blacksurf
kartsen?


Pino + riddick, wollt ihr auch herkommen oder treffen wir uns dann on the road?

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (6. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Pino + riddick, wollt ihr auch herkommen oder treffen wir uns dann on the road?


Ich denke nicht, dass es viel Sinn macht, Konvoi zu fahren, und schlage daher vor, dass wir uns auf dem besagten Parkplatz in Pertisau treffen. Wir fahren um 6.00 Uhr los und sollten also gegen halb zehn dort sein. Früher schadet auch nix, ich nehme mal an, dass um die Zeit nicht allzuviel Verkehr sein wird...
Riddick, melde Dich doch bitte mal, damit ich weiß, dass es dabei bleibt!

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi ihr!
Ich schau immer mal wieder hier rein, wie es um die Übernahmepläne meiner Mitfranken steht. Und ich muss sagen dieTour für diesen Sonntag klingt ja sehr nett. Könnt ich mich euch noch anschließen? Ich beiß auch net, versprochen.
Wenn ja, Mitfahrgelegenheit gibts ja keine mehr oder?


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen ihr ;-)
> 
> danke der vielen infos. also entschieden wird hier freitag nachmittags ok. denke damit können wir dann alle leben ;-)
> 
> ...




hi zusammen,

muss leider absagen, mein zustand hat sich verschlimmer und ich werde so in nürnberg bleiben müssen und das bett hüten, damit ich wenigsten nächste woche auch nicht noch auf arbeit ausfalle.

die handynummer habe ich trotzdem von showman bekommen. 

ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß und zeigt mir ja keine bilder, wenn ihr wieder da seit. sonst ärgere ich mich schwarz.
vielleicht könnte man ja noch hier ein wenig in der gegend rum düsen, bevor der winter einbricht.

mfg speedy_j


----------



## showman (6. Oktober 2005)

Klar kannst dich anschließen. Ob noch ein Plätzchen frei is weiß ich jetzt net so ganz genau. Bin diesmal ja auch nur Mitfahrer.


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht könnte man ja noch hier ein wenig in der gegend rum düsen, bevor der winter einbricht.


Winter? Hier gibts keinen Winter, nur einen Winterpokal   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (6. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick, melde Dich doch bitte mal, damit ich weiß, dass es dabei bleibt!


Meine Mitfahrt hat sich leider vor ca. 'ner Stunde zerschlagen.   So ein Sch..ss! Hatte mich so gefreut, mein Fury auch mal in die Berge auszuführen.   




			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, Mitfahrgelegenheit gibts ja keine mehr oder?


Da ich nicht mitkommen kann, wäre mein Platz praktisch wieder frei. Frag doch mal _Pino_, ob er Dich mitnehmen kann?


@all

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass am Sonntag.   Und macht mir ein paar schöne Fotos, damit ich trotzdem etwas an der Tour teilhaben kann.

Riddick


----------



## Pino (6. Oktober 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Und macht mir ein paar schöne Fotos, damit ich trotzdem etwas an der Tour teilhaben kann.


Wird gemacht! Schade, dass Du nicht mitkommst 

Wer immer jetzt mitfahren will, möge es sagen. Und dann um 5.45 Uhr am So. hier auf der Matte stehen. Und nur aaner! Mehr geht net.

Gruß, 
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (6. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> OBACHD,
> 
> hab grad mit dem Wirt der Ljh getellt und der sagt is alles bestens und sollte auch so bleiben wobei eine gringe Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit übrig bleibt die ich aber gleich mal ignoriert hab. Bin also um 5:45 Uhr am So bei dir und bring sogar noch eine kleine Überraschung mit. Jetzt macht mir nur noch das Scott Kopfzerbrechen weil da is der Dämpfer hin.
> 
> ...




ah das ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht!
Das mit dem Dämpfer bekommst du schon hin bist ja schliesslich ein Schrauber und ka Depp


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mitfahrt hat sich leider vor ca. 'ner Stunde zerschlagen.   So ein Sch..ss! Hatte mich so gefreut, mein Fury auch mal in die Berge auszuführen.



Oh!
Da würd ich natürlich gern der Ersatzmann sein, wenn niemand was dagegen hat.


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Oh!
> Da würd ich natürlich gern der Ersatzmann sein, wenn niemand was dagegen hat.




setzt dich bitte direkt mit pino in verbindung, ein plätzle ist ja noch frei im auto bei ihm.

so, werde heute mal meine sachen zusammensuchen wür sonntag ;-)


coffee


----------



## Pino (7. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Oh!
> Da würd ich natürlich gern der Ersatzmann sein, wenn niemand was dagegen hat.


Das einzige, was ich dagegen haben könnte, ist "a clean bike is a sign of a sick mind"...


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

hehe
ich werds extra für dich mal putzen
aber nur einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (7. Oktober 2005)

Nee, so war das nicht gemeint, meins ist auch ständig dreckig, da ich keine Zeit zum Putzen habe. Ich fand nur die Aussage a weng heftig, von wegen "geisteskrank". Mit solchen Begriffen gehe ich sehr, sehr vorsichtig um....


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

Also der Spruch zielt ab auf die "Nach jeder Ausfahrt in Badewanne schrubb"-Fraktion. Ist außerdem ein übles Plagiat und heisst ursprünglich "a clean car is a sign of a sick mind".
Was das Thema geisteskrank angeht müsste mein Rad eigtl. glänzen und strahlen (((-;

Auf Sonntag freu ich mich ja scho tierisch!


----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ah das ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht!
> Das mit dem Dämpfer bekommst du schon hin bist ja schliesslich ein Schrauber und ka Depp


Is ja mei reden    Endlich mal jemand der meine Qualitäten erkennt   

Gruß Showman


----------



## mountainbike (8. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten wir, wir kennen Dich ja gar nicht
> 
> Ich meinte den Ausflug von Nbg zur Pflugsmühle, der mal für kommenden So. angedacht war (aber evtl. sowieso wg Regen ausfällt). Für die Tour zum Lamsenjoch ist ja offenbar keine Anfahrt zu weit, wie man so hört...
> 
> ...



hi pino!

na dann werd ich dein angebot (mitfahren zu dürfen) mal irgendwann in anspruch nehmen. sorry - das ich mich erst jetzt melde, hatte mit meinem rechner probleme!

grüsse aus franken


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2005)

Soooo,

Bike is fädich für morgen. Pack jetzt dann schon mal meine 7 Sachen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. Oktober 2005)

bike feddich, sachen gepackt, liegt alles bereit. und habe mir schon das terrain auf der kompass karte angesehen *freu*

soll ich ne thermoskanne kaffee für alle einpacken? wenn ja, sacht heir kurz bescheit.

coffee


----------



## karstenenh (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi zamn,

bin jetzt endlich aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Nein, es hat mich nicht gebrezelt, hab nur mal nach meinem rechten Ellenbogen sehen lassen, weil mir der schon seit Dezember letzten Jahres Probs macht. Da Spiegeln aber nicht ging, weil das Gelenk schon chronisch entzünded war, wurde es eine offene OP und aus den geplanten 1,5 Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt wurden 10. Nun sitz ich hier mit Gips-Schale, tippe mit 7 statt 10 Fingern und die Fäden sind auch noch nicht gezogen. Da ich leider noch nicht so gut freihändig fahren kann, daß es für die geplante Tour reicht, schätze ich, es ist besser, vernünftig zu sein. Fahre also leider leider nicht mit.
 

Vielen Dank, daß ihr bei der Logistikplanung an mich gedacht habt. Ich wünsch Euch eine super Tour und sturzfreie Abfahrten.
 

Bis bald
HULK


----------



## Pino (8. Oktober 2005)

@ HULK: Gute Besserung, kann ich da nur sagen/wünschen!
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Riddick (8. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ich aufgrund meiner Absage gestern den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune hatte, wurde anscheinend entschieden, dass der ach so wichtige Termin auch ohne mich stattfinden könnte.   

Sollte also der ursprünglich für _karstenenh_ reservierte Platz im VW-Bus noch frei sein, würde ich doch gern mitfahren.   

Falls nicht, mach' ich mich morgen Richtung Moritzberg auf.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2005)

Sorry Leute,

ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei     

Meine Erkältung scheint von der hartnäckigen Sorte zu sein, vor allem das Husten hört sich so langsam nicht mehr wirklich menschlich an  .

Euch allen viel Spaß im Karwendel und macht mir schöner Bilder  .

Grüße
Tom
*grummelgrummelgrummel*


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute,
> 
> ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei
> 
> ...


Schade, na dann muß ich wohl den Führer machen. Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung.


			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich aufgrund meiner Absage gestern den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune hatte, wurde anscheinend entschieden, dass der ach so wichtige Termin auch ohne mich stattfinden könnte.
> 
> Sollte also der ursprünglich für _karstenenh_ reservierte Platz im VW-Bus noch frei sein, würde ich doch gern mitfahren.
> 
> ...


5:45 bei Coffee. Oder du bist morgen der erste aufm Moritzberg   Normal müßtmer noch einen Platz haben, aber rechnen war noch nie so meins   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (8. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich ne thermoskanne kaffee für alle einpacken? wenn ja, sacht heir kurz bescheit.


Würde bei mir mit Sicherheit Anklang finden, vielen Dank!
@ Tom: Schadeschade... Gute Besserung!
@ showi: Wir machen das schon, ich habe auch die Moser-Wegbeschreibung dabei - oder bist Du die Tour schon mal gefahren?
@ Riddick: Schön, dass Du jetzt doch mitkommst - man muss eben Prioritäten setzen 

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi: Wir machen das schon, ich habe auch die Moser-Wegbeschreibung dabei - oder bist Du die Tour schon mal gefahren?


Nö, aber ich kenn mich überall aus   

Bis Moschä

Showman

PS: Hab noch a Lampe eingepackt


----------



## Pino (8. Oktober 2005)

Na, ist ja ganz ruhig hier...
Melde mich jetzt auch ab auf Koje. Bis morgen,
Pino


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2005)

Also, ich fahr dann ma los *gähn*
Bis später in Nürnberg.
Btw, falls noch was ist meine Handy Nr. steht im Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. Oktober 2005)

bin a scho wach   

also jungs, raus aus die federn ;-) es geht bald los *gG*


grüße coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (9. Oktober 2005)

So Ihr netten Kaiserg`schmarrìs,
es war uns eine große Freude,mit Euch diese Bike&Hike-Tour oder besser HikeTour geniessen zu können!Wir hoffen,Ihr seid nicht "verglüht" beim Eintreffen in der Atmosphäre  ..oder Showi,wie war des nochmal mit den Kondensationsstreifen  
Coffee-herzlichen Dank nochmal für den Lamsenjochorden-super Geste  
Die Bilder schick ich unserem Bergviech Blacky.
Die Grillparty im Schnee-da möchten wir schon gern dabei sein,gelle!!

Laßt`s Euch gut gehen&seid herzlichst gegrüßt!

KILL HEIDI


----------



## weichling (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kaisergschmarris und  deren Müncher/Würzburger Abgesandten,

hier kommen von unserem unvergleichichen super gigantischen Tag meine 
Bilder 
http://www.gmrueger.de/LamsenJochKaisergeschmarre/

weichling


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen,

da konnten wohl einige nicht gleich schlafen   

 dank an alle die dabei waren. es war ein super saisonabschluss. bei traumwetter und einer traumtour. danke an die guides und an unseren fahrer   

ich bin noch etwas müde. und mein mann meinte heute früh im bad ich sei noch "dünner" geworden. ich glaub ich muss heut doppelt essen, den speicher wieder auffüllen *gG*

also es war einfach spitzensuperklasse   

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

@antje
vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder ich werde sie gleich auf meine Hompage tun etwas Geduld bitte!
Und super wars - das mit dem Wintergrillen machen wir unbedingt - viel Spass imr Brentagebirge! Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour  

@all schee
wars wiedermal mit Euch    
Und das Wetter war sowas von gigantisch!


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2005)

so, mein bericht steht ;-) aber seht selbt.....

verbreitung wichtiger nachrichten an den kader 

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

so der erste Schwung Bilder von mir auf
http://www.blacksurf.de/Lamsenjoch2005/


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

Moinmoin,
also, ich bin mittlerweile auch wieder wach, und vor dem ganzen Berg Arbeit, der heute auf mich wartet, nur dieses:
Es war ein superschöner Tag, trotz aller Quälerei sowohl rauf wie runter. Neben dem großartigen Wetter war aus meiner Sicht die Stimmung in der Gruppe wesentlich dafür verantwortlich und sorgte dafür, dass wir [/uebertreibung on] nur so den Berg raufflogen [/uebertreibung off] (vom Runterrutschen ganz zu schweigen).
Danke an alle, die dabeiwaren und es zu dem gemacht haben, was es war! Danke an Showi für das unnachahmliche Guiding! Es lebe Team Kaisergschmarri!
Und Euch zwei Münchnerinnen möchten wir schon gern beim Wintergrillen hier sehen, dass das klar ist, gell?!
Fotos und Bericht gucke ich mir an, wenn ich arbeitstechnisch a weng entspannter bin... bis denne,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

und jetzt die Bilder von Frau Antje:

http://www.blacksurf.de/antje1/


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so, mein bericht steht ;-) aber seht selbt.....
> 
> verbreitung wichtiger nachrichten an den kader
> 
> coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (10. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> da konnten wohl einige nicht gleich schlafen
> 
> ...



um mit showman zu sprechen,
mein gesicht war heute morgen um 6:00 ziemlich verbogen !  


weichling


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> um mit showman zu sprechen,
> mein gesicht war heute morgen um 6:00 ziemlich verbogen !
> 
> 
> weichling


Und meins erst   

Gruß Showman (der bei Blacky Latte trinkt   )


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

@ blacky & showi: Jetzt fragt sich der interessierte Zeitgenosse natürlich schon, was Ihr da so arbeitet...
(cf: @chillie
haste recht! Wetter ist genial!
Muss leider schuften)


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

lol
nene
Also showi hat seine Schuhe und die Tasche gestern vor lauter: "Wo ist mein Autoschlüssel" im Auto von Weichling vergessen. Den Kram hab ich dann am Abend an mich genommen und er hat sie heute bei mir abgeholt. Natürlich bekommen Gäste bei mir einen *macchiato* und nicht so ein Filterzeuchs


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

Also Kinners, Bericht und Fotos sind klasse! Coffee, ich hab mich echt gekringelt! Und die Bilder rufen die gute Stimmung wieder wach, die da gestern den ganzen Tag vorhielt - und die großartige Landschaft, für die ich - das merke ich beim Fotos-Angucken - ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr so den richtigen Blick hatte 
Und bei dem Schotter-Spitzkehren-Downhill hatte ich selbst überhaupt keinen Nerv mehr zum Fotografieren, dafür nochmal speziellen Dank, dass Ihr das hingekriegt habt!
Besonders beeindruckt haben mich Coffee und die Kollegin aus München (Claudia?) auf diesem Foto, das, wie ich meine, ganz gut unseren Zustand nach dem Aufstieg zur Hütte wiedergibt:







Wir geben uns alle redliche Mühe, einigermaßen frohlockend dreinzublicken, aber den beiden gelingt es wirklich, Kompliment!

Ich habe heute abend nach dem Krankenbesuch ein Treffen mit Kollegen (Pflicht!) und komme auch nicht mehr dazu, mein Bildergedöns aufzuarbeiten. Ruht einstweilen noch auf der Speicherkarte.
Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2005)

kein stress pino, kein stress ;-) wir warten geduldig und können uns so noch in ein paar tagen über die tour freuen als wäre sie gestern gewesen   


coffee


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2005)

Soooo,

hab so langsam auch wieder alle beisammen. Also meine Bilder schaun genauso aus wie euere Bilder weil wir anscheinend die selbe Tour gefahren sind   Hab aber ein Monsterprofil aufgezeichnet. Auf das euere Bildschirme zerbersten.






Netto Fahrzeit hatten wir knapp 4 1/2 Std. Eineinhalb Stunden schneller wie der Moser des alte Weichei   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Sundance (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

es scheint ja eine gelungene Tour gewesen zu sein.   

Beim naechsten mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.

Gruß aus Oberbayern

Sundance

@showman Respekt für die v(max)=92,2km/h war da ein Sück freier Fall dabei?


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> @showman Respekt für die v(max)=92,2km/h war da ein Sück freier Fall dabei?


Des war so ein Stück Teerabfahrt ins Inntal. Hab mich da a bissl verschätzt und mußte dann die Bremsen auf Standfestigkeit prüfen. Roch dann etwas komisch im Wald   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2005)

Bin dermaßen neidisch, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Habe die letzten 4 Tage mit Hardcore-Teetrinken und ACC-Akut einwerfen verbracht um mich heute wieder ins Büro schleppen zu können  

Freut mich jedenfalls für Euch dass Ihr soviel Spaß hattet  
Das etwas zaghafte Lächeln der meisten auf der Lamsenjochhütte sind nach 1200 Hm Anstieg glaub ich ganz normal.

@Coffee
Schöne Bilder und witziger Bericht. Freu mich schon darauf wenn Oberbayern und Tirol komplett in fränkischer Hand sind und Fränkisch zur Pflicht-Fremdsprache hier in den Schulen wird  

Hoffe ich/wir kommen nochmal dieses Jahr zu Euch rauf zum biken. Hab die Röthenbachklamm schon seit Januar nicht mehr unter die Reifen genommen. Wird wieder mal Zeit  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Riddick (10. Oktober 2005)

Super Bilder!   



			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> um mit showman zu sprechen,
> mein gesicht war heute morgen um 6:00 ziemlich verbogen !


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Du warst ja auch noch fleissig und hast gleich Deine Pics eingestellt. Danke nochmal, dass Du uns über 7 Stunden heil über die Autobahn/Landstraße gebracht hast.   

Riddick

P.S. Ich hab' mir heute 'nen Tag Urlaub gegönnt.


----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2005)

Da können die Mittelgebirge noch so schön sein -
an die Alpen kommen sie nicht ran 

Sehr netter Bericht, ganz tolle Bilder 
Da komme ich fast ins Grübeln, ob ich mich nächstes Jahr nicht einmal an so eine Tages-Tour dranhängen soll (als "Gastbremse" sozusagen) 
Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat ...

@ showi: tapfer, tapfer. So schnell war ich bislang nicht mal auf meinem Renner. Da liegt mein Highscore auf knapp unter 90 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dermaßen neidisch, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte.



Da hast du auch allen Grund zu  
Das Wetter war super und das Team Kaisergschmarri ist der Hammer   
@tvaellen: ja wir erweitern auch auf die Ostgebiete
Einzige Bedingung: Fränkisch als Verkehrssprache


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. Oktober 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @tvaellen: ja wir erweitern auch auf die Ostgebiete
> Einzige Bedingung: Fränkisch als Verkehrssprache



.......und der Jürchen wird der Lehrer


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> .......und der Jürchen wird der Lehrer


No gloa, ne woa    Dänä Bandidn wäri scho wos beibringa   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2005)

Ihr könnt bei mir zwischen
-Pfälzisch mit Thüringer Streifen oder
-Thüringisch mit Pfälzer Streifen oder
-Hochdeutsch mit vielen Streifen 
wählen


Verstehen tue ich das Fränkische ja halbwegs, aber sprechen kann ich`s nicht, das klingt nur lächerlich 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehen tue ich das Fränkische ja halbwegs...


Zumal mit der exakten phonetischen Transskription à la Showman (mich zerreißt's jedesmal fast, wenn ich's les')  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## flocu (10. Oktober 2005)

Hiho!

Das war ja ne super Tour mit Bilderbuchwetter und krassen Kaisergschmarris. Ordentlich anstrengend wars aber auch. (-;
Ich lad grad meine Fotos hoch, zu finden hier.

Jetzt hab ich mal nen Eindruck bekommen wie aufopferungsvoll ihr das Frankentum verbreitet, hehe. Solltet ihr mal ne Pause davon brauchen wäre es mir eine Ehre, wenn ihr mal in andere fränkische Provinzen (Würzburg) schaut. Außer den Weinbergen ist hier auch alles so, wie ihrs kennt. Keine 1200Hm am Stück, versprochen (-;
Wie Blacky scho gsagt hat geht des Ganze ja sogar total relaxed mitm Zug. Also, überlegts euch. N paar lokale Mitfahrer lassen sich sicher auch motivieren.


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2005)

@flocu
logisch - wir fahren mal nach Würzburg (geht super mit dem Zug - bin da mal ein halbes Jahr gependelt wegen der Liebe)
 
Schöne Stadt  
Und schön das du mit dabei warst ich hoffe du schaust öfters mal vorbei


----------



## Pino (11. Oktober 2005)

@ flocu: Danke für die Bilder... sehr schön!
Nach WÜ komme ich gern, schon allein des leckeren Silvaners wegen  . Und wir finden bestimmt einen Termin, an dem alle können - der Winter ist ja noch lang   
Bis dann,
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen,

ah da hat jemand eine einladung in die fränkischen weinalpen ausgerufen *gG* wie wärs irgendwann so mitte ende november? terminvorschläge?

@ flo, danke für die bilder ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (11. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> terminvorschläge?


Nehme doch gern die Einladung an, immer noch nicht mit der Arbeit anzufangen  ...
Warum bis Nov. warten? Wg WP? Das haben wir doch wohl nicht nötig! Und flocu hat mir auf der Fahrt gen Süden sehr überzeugend erklärt, dass er bei schlechtem Wetter eh nicht fährt.
Mein Vorschlag: WE 29./30.10.


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2005)

also ich wäre eher für November weil ich bin nächstes weekend auch schon wieder unterwegs
Aber so eine Tour kann natürlich auch ohne Blacksurf stattfinden


----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2005)

@ pino, november deswegen, weil auch ich eben vorher nichtmehr kann an einem sonntag ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (11. Oktober 2005)

muss ja nicht sein - wir finden schon was.
Vergesst nicht, dass Ihr am 22.10. bei mir zum "Alpencruise-TV" eingeladen seid. ('Ne gerührte Milch mit a weng Kaffee drin krieg ich irgendwie auch noch zsamm   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> muss ja nicht sein - wir finden schon was.
> Vergesst nicht, dass Ihr am 22.10. bei mir zum "Alpencruise-TV" eingeladen seid. ('Ne gerührte Milch mit a weng Kaffee drin krieg ich irgendwie auch noch zsamm   )



ok, dann freu ich mich auf einen handgerührten milchschaum vom pino am 22.10 zur DVD show   

P.S. flocu werf doch mal nen November termin in den raum. schließlich musst du ja zeit haben;-)


coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (11. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho!
> 
> Das war ja ne super Tour mit Bilderbuchwetter und krassen Kaisergschmarris. Ordentlich anstrengend wars aber auch. (-;
> Ich lad grad meine Fotos hoch, zu finden hier.
> ...


Du des kann fei dauer bis die Nünberscher mal ihr´n orsch nach unnerfangen bewechen  
Mei einlotunger wer´n geflissenlich überhört ...gel Jürchen


----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Du des kann fei dauer bis die Nünberscher mal ihr´n orsch nach unnerfangen bewechen
> Mei einlotunger wer´n geflissenlich überhört ...gel Jürchen



du musst halt nur mal was konsequent vorschlagen. dann funktioniert das auch   also nciht rumheulen sondern handeln.

coffee


----------



## flocu (11. Oktober 2005)

Novembertermine? Ohje, das wird knapp. Da hätt ich jetzt nur die Wochenenden am 5./6., am 12./13., am 19./20. und am 26./27. frei. Ich bin halt n gestresster Student und muss mir meine kostbare Zeit einteilen (((-;
Ne Schmarrn, an mir solls net liegen, da eher noch am Wetter. Im Regen is ja net so doll.

Also gehn wirs doch einfach mal systematisch durch. Wer hat denn am *5./6. 11.* Zeit? Grundsätzlich wär mir der Sonntag viel lieber, weil am Samstag ist bei uns immer MTB-Treff von der RSG, den will ich net missen. Da könnt ihr natürlich auch geschlossen einfallen, aber die fahren nur so 2-3 Stunden, was für euch waschechte Kaisergschmarri ja gerade mal zum Aufwärmen reicht (-;


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> aber die fahren nur so 2-3 Stunden, was für euch waschechte Kaisergschmarri ja gerade mal zum Aufwärmen reicht (-;



  
also mir wäre Sonntag auch lieber  
ansonsten ginge der Termin


----------



## Pino (11. Oktober 2005)

5./6.11. wäre für mich auch OK. Sa oder So is mir wurscht.
Wir wollen irgendwann in der Zeit vom 6.-25.11. noch last-minute-technisch bunte Fische gucken, von daher käme mir der Termin sehr entgegen. Danach würde ich ungern jetzt ein WE blockieren.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (11. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn am *5./6. 11.* Zeit?


Basd scho!

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (11. Oktober 2005)

So, meine Bilderlein sind dann jetzt auch online:
http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/03_mountainbike/index.htm
Link "Lamsenjoch" - wer hätte es gedacht?!
Und bitte die Gemsen auf dem Panoramabild gebührend bewundern, ja?!

Freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt!

Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2005)

sonntag der 6. 11 ist mir sehr recht    da wär i dabei.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (12. Oktober 2005)

... dann lass uns das doch mal festhalten, hmm, flocu?

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (12. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag der 6. 11 ist mir sehr recht    da wär i dabei.
> 
> 
> coffee


Des zählt aber noch net zum WP   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (12. Oktober 2005)

is doch schnurz egal - das Team Kaisergschmarri wärmt sich auf


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2005)

Schöne Bilder Pino. Die Größe macht halt doch was aus, zumindest bei Kameras (-;

Die Middelfrange kumme am 6.11! (-;
Touren gibts viele schöne in Wü, aber wir fahren natürlich ne besonders schöne. Da is was zum Knipsen fürn Pino und zum filmen für coffee dabei, ein paar Downhills für Weichling und Showman, ein paar knackige Anstiege fürn Weichling und die Blacksurf und gaaaanz vieeeel Traaaails zum Genießen für alle.
Fahrzeit ca. 5-6 Stunden in gemütlichem Tempo, also Start sollte spätestens um 10 am Bahnhof in Wü sein. Am besten morgens nen starken coffee getrunken und scho um 9 rum los gfahrn, dann gibts keinen Streß. Des mitm Frühaufstehen hammer ja scho trainiert (-;


----------



## Pino (12. Oktober 2005)

Schee, freu mich schon! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter annähernd so wie am Sonntag   
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2005)

folgenden zugforschlag hätte ich:


Nürnberg Hbf   06.11.05              ab 8:02Uhr/an 9:16 RE
Würzburg Hbf 

und heimwärts geht einer um 17:43 zum beispiel. kann man aber ja varieren ;-)

denke der hin sollte reichen, da wir vom bahnhof ohne großes aufhalten ja gleich loskönnen   

es würde sich wieder ein bayernticket anbieten. showi fährt auf arbeitgeberkosten ;-) und der rest teilt sich das ticket/s


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> folgenden zugforschlag hätte ich:
> 
> 
> Nürnberg Hbf   06.11.05              ab 8:02Uhr/an 9:16 RE
> Würzburg Hbf



würzburg ist in den alpen   
jaja, ihr franken   

vielleicht klappt's ja mal, viel spass am 06.11.


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> würzburg ist in den alpen
> jaja, ihr franken
> 
> vielleicht klappt's ja mal, viel spass am 06.11.



nein, aber diesmal machen wir ja einen auf "wein, weiber und gesang"  wobei federweisser ist dann schon out  

ich hoffe das wir dich spätestens im frühjahr zu einer unseren alpentouren begrüßen dürfen. oder du machst mal nen abstecher ins frankenland ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> oder du machst mal nen abstecher ins frankenland ;-)



ich arbeite dran


----------



## showman (12. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite dran


Wintergrillen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Oktober 2005)

Coffee kommt nach WÜ.......................  

Hiiiilfeeee..............


----------



## FrauAntje (13. Oktober 2005)

Serrrrvuuuus Kaisergschmarriiis,
..bin wieder im Lande,haben neue Kampfgebiete erkundet in der Brenta&Co(das Schiebetraining am Sonntag war nicht umsonst -die Abfahrtsübung aber auch nicht  )...aber leider alles hinfällig,falls das neue"Anti-Biker-Gesetz" wirklich Wirklichkeit wird..wie sagt man so schön,die Lage ist angespannt aber nicht hoffnungslos...  
@coffee,hab mir gerad deinen TOPBERICHT durchgelesen-SPITZE!!!!!!    
@all-Super-Truppe,Super-Bilder!Merci  
@showi-Danke für`s Buidl(Kill Heidi
@pino-wo sind die Gamsen  ?

..und Obachd,hier und da gibts sicherlich a kloane Überraschung  

Seid herzlichst gegrüßt! Antje


----------



## showman (13. Oktober 2005)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> @showi-Danke für`s Buidl(Kill Heidi


Ka Dema ned    gän gscheng. Hat ja doch noch geklappt mit der Signatur    Bist ja a scho aweng die Tscheggerin   

Bis die Tage

Showman


----------



## Pino (13. Oktober 2005)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> @pino-wo sind die Gamsen  ?


Geh mal auf das zweite Panorama (das vom Berg runter Richtung Inntal) und guck ganz rechts, wo Du sie ja auch abgelichtet hast - da sind sie...
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Riddick (13. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal auf das zweite Panorama (das vom Berg runter Richtung Inntal) und guck ganz rechts, ...


Oh, die hatte ich vorher gar nicht entdeckt. Hatte bis eben nur bemerkt, dass gerade bei dem Bild starke Artefakte vorhanden sind.   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (13. Oktober 2005)

Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man ein Panorama, das ursprünglich 52 MB groß war, auf webverträgliche 155 KB zusammendampft...
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (30. Oktober 2005)

Der Thread ist ja ganz schön abgerutscht, was aber nicht heisst, daß der 6.11. nicht mehr aktuell ist. Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich hoffe es freuen sich schon alle drauf, in 7 Tagen isses nämlich so weit.
Ich wollt die Strecke eigtl. schön abfahren vorher und Profil etc. reinstellen, damit alle wissen worum es geht, aber unterm Semester ist des doch net so leicht wie gedacht, selbst für so nen studierfaulen Hund wie mich (-;
Die groben Eckdaten sind 1300Hm, 65km, 5-6h Fahrzeit, anbei ne Karte (blau = Straße, rot = nette Strecke, grün = trail, gelb = top trail, wie bei Spessart-Biker)



 

© Landesvermessungsamt Bayern , TK 1:25.000
© Geogrid Viewer 1.0

Man kann jederzeit auf dem Mainradweg abkürzen, wir entfernen uns max. 15km aufm Radweg von Wü. Aber ich denke, wenn wir da net unnötig hetzen sollte das schon jeder von uns ohne Quälerei packen.
Nach etwas mehr als der Hälfte (35km/800Hm) gäbs in Zellingen/Retzbach die Möglichkeit einzukehren, wär das was? 

Das Wetter  wird hoffentlich so, wie gerade vorhergesagt, aber über 7 Tage ist die Voraussage ja ziemlich fürn Popo (-;

Also ich hoffe ihr erscheint zahlreich, n paar (Ex-)Würzburger sind auch dabei.

floc


----------



## blacksurf (30. Oktober 2005)

ah -und ob wir uns darauf freuen  
das wird wieder eine feine Ausfahrt und der Wettergott wird
schon gnädig gestimmt sein


----------



## Pino (30. Oktober 2005)

Klar, und ob! Freude!! Hosianna!!! Nee, im Ernst, ich freu mich ziemlich sehr drauf.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

hier nochmal die zugverbindung:

*Nürnberg Hbf 06.11.05 ab 8:02Uhr/an 9:16 RE*

wer mitkommt soll sich bitte bis freitag bei mir melden, zwecks der karten die ich dann besorge bzw entsprechend bayernticket kaufe. also kurze PM an mich bitte.

Treffpunkt Sonntag ist dann um 7.45 Hauptbahnhof nürnberg mittelhalle am franz. croisson stand auf nen kaffee ;-)


freu mich

Grüße coffee


----------



## pinguin (31. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen...

Bin am 6.11. auch mit von der Partie. Viertel nach Neun vorm Bahnhof.

So long!
p.


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hoff mal das ich meine Erkältung bis dahin wieder los hab. Werde auf jeden Fall mal nach Nbg. kommen um die Soldatinnen und Soldaten zu verabschieden    Übigens: Die erste Frühjahrstour steht schon und die wird   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen...
> 
> Bin am 6.11. auch mit von der Partie. Viertel nach Neun vorm Bahnhof.
> 
> ...




na dann bis dann ;-) soll aber eher ne gemühtliche herbstrunde werden   

grüße coffee


----------



## pinguin (31. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> na dann bis dann ;-) soll aber eher ne gemühtliche herbstrunde werden
> 
> grüße coffee



Da musst du keine Bedenken haben. Werde die 50 km Anreise mit 32/16 runterkurbeln und somit schon etwas ermattet vorm Bahnhof liegen... 

Zudem habe ich eine gewisse Vorahnung, dass ich mal schieben darf, das Geläuf kenne ich dort so grob und wenn es a bisserl feucht sein sollte, habe ich bergauf wohl sicherlich Traktionsproblemchen...   

p.


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *Nürnberg Hbf 06.11.05 ab 8:02Uhr/an 9:16 RE*


Ich hoff mal des geht sich zeitlich aus weil der Chef ja jetzt das Licht ne Std eher ausknipst. Sollten auf keinen Fall die Lämpchen vegessen.

Gruß Showman

PS: Gibts in dem Wirtshaus auch Schäuferle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (31. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Gibts in dem Wirtshaus auch Schäuferle



SChäufele. Soviel Zeit muss sein. Was ein Schäuferle ist, weiß in irgendwelchen Wirtshäusern hier niemand. Höchstens ein Werkzeug zum Schnee schippen...


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> SChäufele. Soviel Zeit muss sein. Was ein Schäuferle ist, weiß in irgendwelchen Wirtshäusern hier niemand. Höchstens ein Werkzeug zum Schnee schippen...



zur not gehn auch klöß mit soß   

schön das du mitkommst.

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi zusammen, 

bin nach sechs Wochen Ausfall wegen Ellbogen und diverser Atemwegsinfekte wieder bedingt fahrfähig. Aber 65 km mit 1300 Hm sollten kein Problem sein. Bin also gerne mit dabei. Coffe, bitte plan mich für Bayernticket(s) mit ein, ja? Bin dann wohl wieder Gruppenältester, oder?   

Bis denne ihr fleißigen Biker
HULK


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> bin nach sechs Wochen Ausfall wegen Ellbogen und diverser Atemwegsinfekte wieder bedingt fahrfähig. Aber 65 km mit 1300 Hm sollten kein Problem sein.


  Wieviel fährst denn wennst net bedingt fahrfähig bist?  Vergess deine Lampe net und ne Schraube für den Dämpfer und den Helm und den Zaubertrank.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (31. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel fährst denn wennst net bedingt fahrfähig bist?  Vergess deine Lampe net und ne Schraube für den Dämpfer und den Helm und den Zaubertrank.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Jürchen bleib locker bin auch dabei un pass uff das die Hulk sich net übernimmt


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Jürchen bleib locker bin auch dabei un pass uff das die Hulk sich net übernimmt


Na des kann ja was wän   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (31. Oktober 2005)

Dann basst ja alles! 

Treffpunkt So 6.11. 9:15 am Wiener Feinbäcker im Bahnhof von Würzburg.
Wer erst um 9:16 kommt muss beim Einkehren n Weizen ausgeben (-;

Lampen sind ne gute Idee, durch die Zeitverschieberei könnts am Ende duster werden.
Aber schlagt euch gleich mal ausm Kopf, daß des ne lockere Herbstrunde wird. Das wird die Hölle auf Erden, so habt ihr euch noch nie gequält! Dagegen verblasst selbst das Lamsenjoch (-;

Ach ja, ne Portion Kaiserschmarrn als Entgelt für den Tourguide mitbringen, sonst fährt der keinen Meter (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Ach ja, ne Portion Kaiserschmarrn als Entgelt für den Tourguide mitbringen, sonst fährt der keinen Meter (-;



POST 444:

Erst muss der Geid mal wieder Heim finden!


----------



## showman (1. November 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> POST 444:
> 
> Erst muss der Geid mal wieder Heim finden!


Ahso, der Guide kennt sich net aus    Na da nehm ich mal lieber GPS mit    und vor allem *REGENKLAMOTTEN*. Ab morgen soll nämlich ne Regenfront durchziehen. Goldener Oktober ade  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (1. November 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dann wohl wieder Gruppenältester, oder?


Kaum!   
@ Coffee: Falls es noch nicht klar geworden sein sollte, ich komme auch mit. Finde ich super, dass Du Dich um die Bahntickets kümmern willst, und hoffe, dass das "Unternehmen Zukunft" vielleicht diesmal a weng pünktlicher ist. Michi hatte am So. bei der Heimfahrt von Mainz im IC ja bloß lächerliche 1,5 h Verspätung...

Grüße,
Pino


----------



## showman (1. November 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum!
> @ Coffee: Falls es noch nicht klar geworden sein sollte, ich komme auch mit. Finde ich super, dass Du Dich um die Bahntickets kümmern willst, und hoffe, dass das "Unternehmen Zukunft" vielleicht diesmal a weng pünktlicher ist. Michi hatte am So. bei der Heimfahrt von Mainz im IC ja bloß lächerliche 1,5 h Verspätung...
> 
> Grüße,
> Pino


Sei froh das der Zug überhaupt gekommen is   Werd mich mal dafür einsetzen das die Bahn aufhört diese blöden Fahrpläne zu drucken. Wir kommen wann wir wollen und die Bahn fährt wann sie will und scho gibts nicht mehr eine einzige Minute Verspätung   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (1. November 2005)

@ showi: rofl!! Im NLP nennt man das "Reframing"... Wirklich klasse!
Die Geschichte geht ja noch weiter: Der Zug sollte, mit einigen Leuten, die am Mo. früh auch wieder arbeiten mussten, weiterfahren nach Passau. In Nbg, wo Michi ausstieg, hieß es dann, der Zug endet hier (weil's ja schon so spät ist), und die Reisenden nach Passau mögen doch freundlicherweise mit dem Lumpensammler weiterfahren, halt nochmal 'ne Stunde später ab Nbg. War da mal was mit "neue Kunden gewinnen"?
Aber jetzt hör ich auf damit, Du kriegst wahrscheinlich eh ständig dieselben Sprüche präsentiert, sobald einer erfährt, für wen Du arbeitest  

Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## karstenenh (1. November 2005)

Ui jippie, fein. Hat schon was, nicht mehr der älteste zu sein   

Du, ich seh gerad auf einem Deiner Foddos, daß der Foretrex 201 tracks speichern kann. Mein Forerunner 301 kann das nicht, oder ich habe einfach noch nicht raus, wie es geht. Weißt Du da was Näheres? Tourenplanen und nach vorbereiteten gespeicherten Tracks fahren zu können, war einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Teil angeschafft hab und nun scheint genau das nicht so recht zu funktionieren...


----------



## karstenenh (1. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel fährst denn wennst net bedingt fahrfähig bist?



Naja, am Sonntag bin ich mal vorsichtig 50 km im Flachen gefahren und am Montag drauf 60 km nach Erlangen und zurück mit Rathsberg rauf und runter in Erlangen. Das ging ganz gut. Ne Schneewittchentour wäre aber wahrscheinlich einfach noch zu viel. Ihr müßt mich halt schieben, wenns nicht mehr geht   Außerdem paßt Mr. Chili ja auch auf mich auf   



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Vergess deine Lampe net und ne Schraube für den Dämpfer und den Helm und den Zaubertrank.


Stimmt, ich sollte schon mal langsam anfangen, einzupacken und sicherheitshalber Deine Aufzählung als Checkliste ausdrucken ...   An der Lampe muß ich auch noch was schrauben   

Aber wird schon schiefgehen   



			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schlagt euch gleich mal ausm Kopf, daß des ne lockere Herbstrunde wird. Das wird die Hölle auf Erden, so habt ihr euch noch nie gequält! Dagegen verblasst selbst das Lamsenjoch (-;



Also genau das Richtige für mich, um langsam wieder reinzukommen   
Jo, des ko woas wän


----------



## Mr.Chili (1. November 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Also genau das Richtige für mich, um langsam wieder reinzukommen
> Jo, des ko woas wän



Du meinst um fit zu wer´n für´s nächste WE, da is nämlich am Sa Starkbierfest am Schießhaus, 
un vorher wir fei gekurbelt was des zeugs hällt


----------



## showman (1. November 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Ui jippie, fein. Hat schon was, nicht mehr der älteste zu sein
> 
> Du, ich seh gerad auf einem Deiner Foddos, daß der Foretrex 201 tracks speichern kann. Mein Forerunner 301 kann das nicht, oder ich habe einfach noch nicht raus, wie es geht.


Den mußt mir mal geben damit ich da a bissl rumprobieren kann. Werd morgen evtl. mal in Nbg sein. Da könnten wir uns treffen. Wo arbeitest du? Kann ich da vorbei kommen? Dann nimmst den mit und ich hol ihn ab.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (2. November 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst um fit zu wer´n für´s nächste WE, da is nämlich am Sa Starkbierfest am Schießhaus,
> un vorher wir fei gekurbelt was des zeugs hällt



Au ja, Starkbierfest hört sich sehr gut an  . Und fett WP-Punkte machen, hähä


----------



## weichling (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahr natürlich auch mit nach Würzburg, die hellowien nightrider wissen ja eh scho.

aber ich steige natürlich in Erlangen  zu.

Weichling


----------



## Hörn-Rider (3. November 2005)

Mahlzeit, 
Im Pasta- und Pizza-Essen  hab ich ja schon Premiere gehabt.
Am Sonntag möchte ich mein Bike-Debüt geben   

Bin also auch dabei und freu mich!

H-D


----------



## showman (3. November 2005)

Des wird ne richtig starke Truppe   Was is mit dem Rest der "FROZEN RIDERS" ??? Team Kaisergschmarri wird vorraussichtlich auch komplett antreten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## flocu (3. November 2005)

Huhu! Ich hab mir heut mal den Kopf über das Allerallerwichtigste zerbrochen, nämlich die Einkehr! Und weil das Ganze so wichtig ist, ich aber von Restaurants in Zellingen/Retzbach so viel Ahnung hab wie vom Physik Versuch nächste Woche, hab ich mich radelnderweise nach Zellingen begeben um mir die Sache mal genauer anzuschauen (-;
Aufm Weg liegt eigtl. alles, aber ich hab mal die 2 Pizzarien, den Griechen, so n Nobelteil und so n Schmarrnding ausgeschlossen, also bleiben eigtl. nur noch die folgenden 3:


*Würzburger Hof:*
Die Leute schmeissen im Sommer auch nen Imbiss am Radweg und viel anders sind die Gerichte im Restaurant auch net. Es gibt v.a. Schnitzel und alles Andere was schnell geht. Sehr schön die bebilderte Karte (-;





 


*Wrtshaus Vogelsang:*
Da gibts n Bistro, das wohl dem Würzburger Hof ähnelt, wobei n bissl ne größere Auswahl gibts ja schon. Es gibt aber auch n Restaurant, von dem waren nur die Tagesgerichte ausgeschrieben. Das Ganze gehört zu nem Hotel, also kanns wohl net schäbig sein.





 


*Heckenwirtschaft Weinbau Krieger:*
Mein Favorit, weil ne Heckenwirtschaft einfach typisch für die Gegend ist. Die hat sogar bis Ende November auf, also ists sicher beheizt und net nur so n Biergarten Verschnitt. Wer net weiss, was ne Heckenwirtschaft ist schaut mal hier oder hier.





 

Ich würd sagen wir schauen erst zu der Heckenwirtschaft und wenn das absolut nix ist zu dem Wirtshaus Vogelsang. Hmmmm, warum lass ich euch überhaupt ne Wahl. Ich bestimm jetzt einfach mit meiner uneingeschränkten Autorität (was diese Tour angeht (-; ), daß wir das so machen!

*zack*
(-;

Ach ja, Wettervorhersage  wird immer besser. Gestern noch leichter Regen, heut wolkig und 10%-30% Niederschlag. *freu*


----------



## showman (3. November 2005)

Na also geht doch. Heckenwirtschaft is doch cool. Gibt sogar Käsekuchen für Blacky (weil die ißt nix anderes   ) und für ich Bradwäschd   Ah Moment, des is beim Vogelgesang. Hmm, so a Räuberbraten wär a net schlecht, oder a Wildsau   Gibts ka Mc Donalds aufm Wech   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (3. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Des wird ne richtig starke Truppe   Was is mit dem Rest der "FROZEN RIDERS" ??? Team Kaisergschmarri wird vorraussichtlich auch komplett antreten.
> 
> Gruß Showman



zu warm!
wir warten in Kühltruhen den 7.11. ab und schicken immer einen Scout raus.   
Spaß beseite!    Gute Frage Showman. Was ist los, FROZEN RIDERS?



			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu! Ich hab mir heut mal den Kopf über das Allerallerwichtigste zerbrochen, nämlich die Einkehr! ...



Mir langt übrigens ein Eis am Stiel. Mit Sauerbratengeschmack und kleinen Klosstücken im Soßenmantel. 
Magnum Sauerbraten halt   

Greez 
H-D


----------



## Pino (3. November 2005)

@ flocu: DAs haste ja gefikkt eingeschädelt, mit Heckenwirtschaft und mit dem Wetter - passt doch einwandfrei. Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!
Gruß, 
Pino


----------



## Riddick (3. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was is mit dem Rest der "FROZEN RIDERS" ???


Bock hätt' ich schon, aber mit meiner noch vorhandenen Schwäche am Berg bremse ich bloss wieder alle.   




> Team Kaisergschmarri wird vorraussichtlich auch komplett antreten.


Angeber.  




			
				Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> zu warm!
> wir warten in Kühltruhen den 7.11. ab und schicken immer einen Scout raus.


So ist's richtig.  




> Was ist los, FROZEN RIDERS?


Wie gesagt, ich muss erst meine Steigfähigkeit merklich verbessern.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (3. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bock hätt' ich schon, aber mit meiner noch vorhandenen Schwäche am Berg bremse ich bloss wieder alle.


Jammer net rum. Kannst ja im Notfall wieder abkürzen (Mainradweg). Kämpf auch noch aweng mit meiner Erkältung rum. Außerdem hamma Drogen dabei    Mr. Chillis Perle is nach dem Doping auch abgangen wied Sau    Bräuchten noch eine Testperson    Wennst du`s auch überlebst kauf ich nen Karton   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (3. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jammer net rum. Kannst ja im Notfall wieder abkürzen (Mainradweg). Kämpf auch noch aweng mit meiner Erkältung rum. Außerdem hamma Drogen dabei    Mr. Chillis Perle is nach dem Doping auch abgangen wied Sau    Bräuchten noch eine Testperson    Wennst du`s auch überlebst kauf ich nen Karton
> 
> Gruß Showman



..........................hm   

Kumm jetzetlä net schwächel Riddick un kneifen zählt net. Du krichst vor jedem Berch a Chilli einverleibt, was meinst wie du die Berch naufpfeifst   

@ Jürchen  .....des mit dem Muskelkater hab ich am Di nachgeholt


----------



## showman (3. November 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jürchen  .....des mit dem Muskelkater hab ich am Di nachgeholt


Däd mi eds fei scho amol indäräsiän wou genau du den Musglkadä ghabd hasd   In die Fis beschdimmd ned   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na also geht doch. Heckenwirtschaft is doch cool. Gibt sogar Käsekuchen für Blacky (weil die ißt nix anderes   )


hehe!
Ja Heckenwirtschaft klingt gut  
Und reisst Euch zusammen, net krank werden - das wird eine gigantische Ausfahrt


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Däd mi eds fei scho amol indäräsiän wou genau du den Musglkadä ghabd hasd   In die Fis beschdimmd ned
> 
> Gruß Showman



Kannste ham   
da wäre einmal:
M.gluteus maximus, M. gluteus medius und M.tensor fasciale latae

und nicht zu vergessen Caput longum & Caput mediale (M.triceps brachii) 

.......genau genuch


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2005)

so meine damen und herren, nur noch 2 x schlafen   

ich steh dann mit den tickets am sonntag früh bereit.

grüße coffee



> hier nochmal die zugverbindung:
> 
> Nürnberg Hbf 06.11.05 ab 8:02Uhr/an 9:16 RE
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (4. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jammer net rum. Kannst ja im Notfall wieder abkürzen (Mainradweg).


Klar, ich fahr extra nach Würzburg, um dann im Flachen rumzuradeln.   Das kann ich daheim günstiger haben.   




> Außerdem hamma Drogen dabei    Mr. Chillis Perle is nach dem Doping auch abgangen wied Sau  Bräuchten noch eine Testperson    Wennst du`s auch überlebst kauf ich nen Karton


I survived the Chilischote.   Hab' ich schon beim Pizzaplauder überlebt, wenn auch mit Schweissausbrüchen und entgleisten Gesichtszügen.    Kannst also ruhig 'nen Karton nehmen.  




			
				Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Kumm jetzetlä net schwächel Riddick un kneifen zählt net. Du krichst vor jedem Berch a Chilli einverleibt, was meinst wie du die Berch naufpfeifst


Ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit. Ich schliess' mich nächstes Jahr wieder an.   




> M.gluteus maximus, M. gluteus medius und M.tensor fascia*l*e latae
> 
> und nicht zu vergessen Caput longum & Caput mediale (M.triceps brachii)


Da hat aber jemand gut aufgepasst im Anatomiekurs.   Ist nur fälschlicherweise ein "l" dazwischengerutscht.   

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2005)

@ riddick,

und nach dem winter fährst uns alle in grund und boden   

coffee


----------



## Riddick (4. November 2005)

Na wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. Immerhin habt Ihr mir etliche Jahre an Training und Erfahrung voraus.    Ich werd' mich aber reinhängen, denn sowas wie am Lamsenjoch (bzw. weit davor) möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben.   

Riddick


----------



## showman (4. November 2005)

Also gut, ich werd noch einmal erlauben das du zu Hause bleibst    aber wenn wir im WP unsere Runden drehen *hast du pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu erscheinen*: Basta!!! Mama, sprich doch mal ein Machtwort   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (4. November 2005)

Hihi, schon gesehen, was bei Chefkoch.de heute "Rezept des Tages" ist:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/132431056983644/rezept-des-tages.html
Nur die komische, hochdeutsche Schreibweise stört a weng.
Ansonsten: Mo. geht's dann richtig los, oder? Gibt es da eigentlich mittlerweile 'ne aktuelle Seite dazu? So von wegen Anmeldung... Wenn ich suche, lande ich nur auf http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal-2004/, und mit "2005" gibt's ne 404-Meldung. 
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (4. November 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, schon gesehen, was bei Chefkoch.de heute "Rezept des Tages" ist:


Prima, weiß ich scho was es heut abend gibt    So als Training für nächstes Jahr.


			
				Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Mo. geht's dann richtig los, oder? Gibt es da eigentlich mittlerweile 'ne aktuelle Seite dazu? So von wegen Anmeldung... Wenn ich suche, lande ich nur auf http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal-2004/, und mit "2005" gibt's ne 404-Meldung.
> Gruß,
> Pino


Noch net aber Mama wird des scho richten mit dem Team und dem ganzen Zeuch   ne Mama. Bis du deine ersten Punkte erfahren hast wirstse sicher auch irgentwo eingeben können.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> I survived the Chilischote.   Hab' ich schon beim Pizzaplauder überlebt, wenn auch mit Schweissausbrüchen und entgleisten Gesichtszügen.    Kannst also ruhig 'nen Karton nehmen.
> Ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit. Ich schliess' mich nächstes Jahr wieder an.   Da hat aber jemand gut aufgepasst im Anatomiekurs.   Ist nur fälschlicherweise ein "l" dazwischengerutscht.



Ha Bub jetzt hör auf rum zuzicken. Mir ham scho annere den Bersch nuff gekricht, ich nehm a abschleppseil mit. Da darf dann jeder der meint zuviel power zu ham sich mal vorspannen.
Die Allgemeinheit hat scho ganz annere luftpumben verkraftet,
zb; betrunken, verwirrt, plattgefahren oder kurbelverloren
und das mit der Anatomie na ja könnt besser sei hab aber nie in der schule Latein gehabt, und döss ganze sich mit 30 noch anzu eignen......hm, jetzt mit 40 is scho weng besser worrn, aber na ja.
Des mit der Anreise na da hab ich wie immer die Arschkarte. Binn des WE bei meiner Süßen, und von da nach Wü sinn halt nur 200km.
Also hör auf rum zu zicken un schwing dein Arsch nach WÜ


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2005)

pino, nur geduld ;-) ich werde sobald möglich den teamnamen eintragen ;-) alles weiter sag ich euch dann rechtzeitig.

@ riddick, noch kannste mitfahren ;-) also auch gerne kurzentschlossene willkommen.


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (4. November 2005)

Kinner, jetzt lasst doch mal den armen Riddick in Ruhe - der wird doch selbst am bestern einschätzen können ob oder ob nicht er mitfährt   
Ist doch wohl auch nicht das letzte Mal, dass wir gemeinsam losziehen?!
@ Coffee, habe jede Menge Geduld, wenn ich weiß, dass sich jemand anderes drum kümmert   
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2005)

freu mich schon auf Sonntag - bring vielleicht noch Jemanden zur Überraschung mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (4. November 2005)

lemmee guess: Den Herrn mit dem großen M im Namen?
Gruß, Pino


----------



## flocu (4. November 2005)

Damit sich jeder mental auf die Tour einstellen kann hab ich mal aus insgesamt 4 anderen Höhenprofilen das ungefähre Höhenprofil vom Sonntag zusammengstöpselt. D.h. das Profil ist so genau wie ein Stein, aber für den groben Überblick reichts.







Die meisten Anstiege gibts auf der ersten Hälfte, wenn wir noch frisch sind und nach jedem dieser Anstiege gibts gleich ne schöne Belohnung. Nach der Einkehr kommt leider sofort der längste Anstieg, also lieber n bissl zurückhalten in der Heckenwirtschaft. Die untere Hälfte von dem Poweranstieg verläuft auf nem Kreuzweg, das find ich sehr passend (-; 
Wer oben ist wird auch den Rest überstehen, dann sind grob 1000 von 1300hm gemeistert. Danach lässt sichs erstmal größtenteils dahinrollen. Bei Veitshöchheim das Stückle schaut so steil aus, wie es ist und ist damit ziemlich unfahrbar, aber Schieben ist ja erholsam. Und der letzte Anstieg zur Steinburg geht auf Asphalt hoch bei lockerer Steigung, das ist dann auch nimmer wild. Oben gibts dann nochmal ne schöne Aussicht auf Würzburg und dann gehts rasant den Weinberg runter in die Stadt.

Vor den Zacken am Anfang braucht niemand Angst haben. Ich hab da gestern  nen Gelegenheitsfahrer, der net so der Fahrtechnikgott ist hoch- und runtergejagt und der fands geil (-;


----------



## showman (4. November 2005)

Wie isn da so die so die ungefähre Bodenfeuchtigkeit und wieviele Wurzeln gibt es und wieviele davon sind naß???  Werd wohl mal lieber die Winterreifen montieren damit michs mit den Rennschlappen net dauernd auf die Fresse legt.

Gruß Showman

PS: Noch zweimal schlafen


----------



## blacksurf (4. November 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> lemmee guess: Den Herrn mit dem großen M im Namen?
> Gruß, Pino


nee einen Überraschungsgast
quasi das Gegenteil von M.


----------



## Pino (4. November 2005)

Na, wir sind alle gespannt (kann ich zumindest von mir sagen ;-)
@ flocu: Danke für die Super-Vorbereitung, bin schon voll mental eingestellt   
Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2005)

so kinners   

heute ist es zwar nass von oben. aber wir sind ja keine weicheier. und deswegen fahren wir ja erst mrogen und da wirds nicht so nass. nur ab und an *gg* also regensachen einpacken. 

ich hab die zugkarten incl. radkarten. ab nürnberg. und auch logischerweise für alle zusteiger ;-) egal wo.  für die nürnberger gilt:

7.45 uhr mittelhalle bei nem kaffe am franz. hörnchenstand *gg*

und dann steigen in fürth blacky udn weichling zu ;-)

Bitte schmiert eure vesperprote selber, mutti will auch paar minuten länger schlafen   

also wir sehen uns morgen pünktlich


Grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (5. November 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits!
Na, mal zum Fenster rausgeguckt? Ist das ein Wetterchen?! So haben wir uns das doch immer gewünscht, oder? Aber was kratzt uns die Gegenwart, die (nähere) Zukunft ist wichtig, und mein Barometer hat gerade Anlauf genommen und zeigt zwei Pfeile nach oben - was bedeutet: Hoch im Anmarsch (wenigstens ein klitzekleines   )
Einen schönen Tag wünscht
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (5. November 2005)

was stört uns das Wetter heute
Morgen ist wichtig


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. November 2005)

Ja wenn heute hier mal kein geiles Wetter war.   

Ich wünsche Euch allen morgen viel Spaß, bin im Gedanken wieder bei Euch!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (6. November 2005)

schee wars!   

Nürnberg meets Würzburg (Lebbkong und Würzburch)

mehr folgt


----------



## blacksurf (6. November 2005)

jepp sehr fein wars - ein riesen Lob an den Guide  
Perfekte Orientierung  , super schöne Trails
Bildchen kommen nachher


----------



## pinguin (6. November 2005)

Soderle, bin auch wieder da.

Ein Danke an den Guide!  Haste toll gemacht, ich hätte mich x-mal verfahren.

Wer hat mich denn auf dem Heimweg kurz nach Unterpleichfeld so nett angehupt? Gerhard, warst du das? 

9 h Fahrzeit und 159 km mit ca. 1.700 hm sind's geworden. Durchschnittliche Trittfrequenz etwa 75. Die Heimfahrt war etwas langweilig mit der geringen Geschwindigkeit, dafür war in Wipfeld die Fähre noch offen und ich konnte etwas abkürzen. Der Fährmann hat sich sogar für die Lampe am Fahrrad interessiert. Die war nämlich stärker als sein "Flutlicht" am rostigen Mast... 

ciao
p.

P.S.: Bin mal auf die vielen Bilder gespannt...


----------



## blacksurf (6. November 2005)

hier die Bildchen
klick:
http://www.blacksurf.de/Wuerzburg/


----------



## Riddick (6. November 2005)

Schöne Bilder!   War bestimmt 'ne geniale Tour.   

Riddick


----------



## karstenenh (6. November 2005)

Ich fand es auch sehr gelungen. Flocu hat die Sache sehr schön vorbereitet und die 19 Fahrer gut beisammen gehalten, was gar nicht so einfach war. Kettenriss und Krämpfe wuchsen sich nicht zu unlösbaren Problemen aus, weil immer einer oder mehrer die passenden Teile und Mittel hatten und entsprechende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen wußten. Das Wetter war wunderbar, die Ausichten zauberhaft. Die als Sahnetrails angekündigten Strecken machten ihrer Ankündigung alle Ehre und trotz zweimaliger "Abspaltungen" sind wir alle gesund und "relativ munter" wieder am Würzburger Bahnhof angekommen. 
Pinguin ist offenbar erfolgreich noch bis Schweinfurt geradelt, wir Nürnberger sind auch gut zurückgekommen, wenn auch mehr stehend als sitzend und daß ich während der Fahrt mein Nickerchen nicht machen konnte, weil showman mich mittels handy unsanft aus meinen Träumen riß, war auch kein Beinbruch. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß FrauAntje noch gut in die Heimat gekommen ist. Und das dies nicht die letzte Würzburger Tour war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauAntje (7. November 2005)

..Ein herzliches Grüss Gott aus München ins Frankenland,
war ein sehr nettes Toür`chen,mal was ganz anderes ohne Grobschodda und Gamsen-dafür schöne Ausblicke auf Würzburg und umliegende Dörfer und Weinberge.
@Flo-Merci für`s Guiding,was sicherlich bei der Gruppengrösse nicht ganz so einfach war;-)-Belohnung folgt auf der Hallerangeralm im nächsten Jahr-versprochen!!
@Blacky-Bildi`s müssten schon bei Dir sein(wenn`s mal wieder länger dauert aber ich halte mich an die Strassenverkehrsordung

Wünsch Allen eine schöne Woche!

Grüezi-Kill Heidi


----------



## Widu (7. November 2005)

Dann hier auch:

War ein schöner Tag und eine sehr interessante Tour. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Premiere: Ich bin noch nie mit dem Zug und Radel unterwegs gewesen. Hat ganz gut geklappt. Der Zugfahrer wollte nur, dass ich das Rad mit diesen seltsamen Gurten sicher. Meinen Hinweis, dass er halt etwas langsamer in den Kurven fahren soll, fand er nicht wirklich witzig. 


Grüße

W.


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2005)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacky-Bildi`s müssten schon bei Dir sein(wenn`s mal wieder länger dauert aber ich halte mich an die Strassenverkehrsordung



jawohl sind bei mir  

klick:
http://www.blacksurf.de/WuerzburgKillHeidi/


----------



## Pino (7. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin auch wieder von den Toten auferstanden ;-)
Dem Kommentar von karstenenh gibt es eigentlich kaum noch was hinzuzufügen - ich kann's mir trotzdem nicht verkneifen. Ich finde es einfach klasse, dass so eine Ausfahrt möglich ist, ohne den großen Organisator, ohne Verein, ohne offizielles Reglement oder Mitgliedsbeitrag. Die Stimmung war super, das Wetter war einwandfrei ("für die Jahreszeit zu warm").
Danke an alle, die dabeiwaren, besonderen Dank an flocu für's sichere Guiding und die perfekte Zeitplanung, und danke an die Leutchen mit Fotoapparat, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass auch greifbare Spuren der Zeit zurückbleiben!
Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (7. November 2005)

dann will ich mich auch mal zu wort melden   


 an flocu für die schöne tour, wir kommen wieder, versprochen

 an alle anderen. die es wieder einmal mehr zu einem tollen tagesausflug haben werden lassen. es macht einfach spaß mit euch wilden haufen touren zu unternehmen. was wären diese ohne showmans bildlichen geschichten oder die kleinen neckereien   weiter so.

jetzt kommt langsam der tiefe herbst udn winter. udn ich freue mich schon jetzt auf unsere ersten gemeinsamen schnee ausfahrten   

@ riddick, die tour war mörderisch. ich habe bei der mittagspause abgebrochen und bin unten am main im flachen zurück. meine beine wollten keinen berg mehr hoch.

grüße coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. November 2005)

Auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Dank an den Tourgide, Coffee als Nürnberger Organisatorin, Mr.(Dr.)Chili und an die Mannschaft.
Es war wirklich toll! Beste Organisation, super Trails, ausgewählte Fotospots, einheimische Küche, Wetter optimal (danke coffee - mach Dir keine sorgen ) --> Perfekt!   

Heut früh um 00:30 hat sich übrigens die andere Bratwurst auch noch zu wort gemeldet. Diesmal war's der vordere Teil des Oberschenkels  
Nach zehn-minütigem Rumhüpfen und einem Latte-Magnesium wars weg  

Greez H-D


----------



## pinguin (7. November 2005)

Nicknamenänderung "Hörn-Driver" -> "Krampfgeschwader" 


p.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. November 2005)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Nicknamenänderung "Hörn-Driver" -> "Krampfgeschwader"
> 
> 
> p.


Ich bin zuversichtlich, daß es nur ein temporärer Ausfallerscheinung war.


----------



## pinguin (7. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zuversichtlich, daß es nur ein temporärer Ausfallerscheinung war.


----------



## Riddick (7. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ riddick, die tour war mörderisch. ich habe bei der mittagspause abgebrochen und bin unten am main im flachen zurück. meine beine wollten keinen berg mehr hoch.


Na dann hab' ich ja die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.   Frag' mich nur, ob ich's überhaupt bis zum Mittagessen geschafft hätte.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (7. November 2005)

Der richtige Hammer kam ja erst nach dem Mittagessen: Einen Kreuzweg hinauf, auf (feuchtem) Gras, mit ca. 25%. Und danach dann auch immer schön rauf und runter. Mir zerrt das Mittelgebirge mit seinem Auf und Ab härter an den Muskeln als die Alpen, wo das ne klare Sache ist: Einmal ordentlich rauf, futtern, und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter (so im Prinzip wenigstens ;-)
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## flocu (7. November 2005)

Also ich fands auch sehr schön, vor allem euer zahlreiches Erscheinen hat mich gefreut. Am Anfang wars aber schon n wengle chaotisch mit so vielen Leuten. Ich hab ja ganz schön gekuckt, als schon an der Festung oben 4 Leut gefehlt haben! Aber nach der Aufwärmphase liefs ja wie geschmiert, was vor allem unserm ortskundigen Stefan aka Steff-VW zu verdanken ist, der unermüdlich als "Lumpensammler" hintendran fuhr (-;

Für alle, die ich noch net vergrault hab: Den Main kann man von Wü aus net nur runter sondern auch rauf fahren und damit mein ich net den Radweg (-;


----------



## showman (7. November 2005)

So,

hab jetzt auch wieder alle beisammen. War recht ferngesteuert heut. Hatte zum Glück Schulung und konnte deshalb ein wenig pennen   
@ FrauAntje, über das mit der Stvzo plaudern wir nochmal   
@ Hulk, wenn ich nicht penne brauchst du auch nicht pennen   
@ Pino, den Kreuzweg hab ich aus meinem Leben verbannt   
@ Flocu, auch von mir ein Danke für die Organisation der Tour   


Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (7. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> was vor allem unserm ortskundigen Stefan aka Steff-VW zu verdanken ist, der unermüdlich als "Lumpensammler" hintendran fuhr (-;


 Hä? Wou dann? Hintendran, das war doch ich  (jedenfalls bergauf...)


			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die ich noch net vergrault hab: Den Main kann man von Wü aus net nur runter sondern auch rauf fahren und damit mein ich net den Radweg (-;


Au ja, wann??


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die ich noch net vergrault hab: Den Main kann man von Wü aus net nur runter sondern auch rauf fahren und damit mein ich net den Radweg (-;



hehe so schnell bekommst uns net los


----------



## weichling (7. November 2005)

Hallo,

super wars gestern.   

@Riddick. Gestern verweigern , blos weils noch keine Punkte fürn
WP gab, und heute 14 Pkte    anhäufeln. Das ham ma gern.  

Nein ich fahr heut nimmer !   

Weichling


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2005)

@weichling
 macht nix die verschiessen alle ihr Pulver heute


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @weichling
> macht nix die verschiessen alle ihr Pulver heute



schau mer ma  

Ich hab jetzt auch nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag reingestellt.
Sind leider alle noch a bisserl durcheinander. Hab da noch nicht so die Scheggung und keinen Bock mehr zu sortieren. Vielleicht morgen.
Gut's Nächtla.


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

brauchste doch nicht sortieren, passt scho so ;-) DANKE für die bilder.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (8. November 2005)

Guten Morgäähhn,
war ziemlich spät gestern, ähh, heute früh...
@ Hörn-Driver: Danke für die scheenen Foddos, das ist ein prima Start in den (hier gerade nebelgrauen) Tag. 
Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

Moin, moin,

hab jetzt endlich mal das Profil ausgelesen. Durfte die Nacht auf der Eisenbahn verbringen   







Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> hab jetzt endlich mal das Profil ausgelesen. Durfte die Nacht auf der Eisenbahn verbringen
> 
> Gruß Showman




wecher dem brand???


coffee


----------



## Riddick (8. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddick. Gestern verweigern , blos weils noch keine Punkte fürn
> WP gab, und heute 14 Pkte    anhäufeln. Das ham ma gern.


Musste ja schliesslich Resourcen sparen für mein Vorhaben.   

Nee, Quatsch, ich konnte ja ungefähr vorher abschätzen was das für 'ne Plage wird.   Und dank neuem Pulsmesser weiss ich jetzt auch, wo mein Problem liegt: an Steigungen fahre ich praktisch immer am "Limit", d.h. selbst im kleinsten Gang liegt mein Puls bei ca. 165-170.   Selbst beim GA1 muss ich mich ziemlich zurücknehmen, da ich da sehr schnell 'nen relativ hohen Puls bekomme.   Da werden wohl etliche Stunden und Kilometer nötig sein, bis das so läuft, wie ich's mir ungefähr vorstelle.   

Riddick


----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wecher dem brand???
> 
> 
> coffee


Gebrannt hat diesmal nix. Hatten am Hafen nur einen kleinen 200 To. Autokran im Einsatz. Muß mal nach Bildern gucken.

Gruß Showman


----------



## flocu (8. November 2005)

Hab ah nochn paar ungeordnete Fotos und des höchstoffizielle Höhenprofil (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (8. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Musste ja schliesslich Resourcen sparen für mein Vorhaben.
> 
> Nee, Quatsch, ich konnte ja ungefähr vorher abschätzen was das für 'ne Plage wird.   Und dank neuem Pulsmesser weiss ich jetzt auch, wo mein Problem liegt: an Steigungen fahre ich praktisch immer am "Limit", d.h. selbst im kleinsten Gang liegt mein Puls bei ca. 165-170.   Selbst beim GA1 muss ich mich ziemlich zurücknehmen, da ich da sehr schnell 'nen relativ hohen Puls bekomme.   Da werden wohl etliche Stunden und Kilometer nötig sein, bis das so läuft, wie ich's mir ungefähr vorstelle.
> 
> Riddick



He Riddick, nur so nebenbei.
G1 heist ca 65-70% DEINER MHF(MaxHerzFrequenz)


----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> an Steigungen fahre ich praktisch immer am "Limit", d.h. selbst im kleinsten Gang liegt mein Puls bei ca. 165-170.


Habs ja schon öfters gesagt. Bergauffahren is totaler Schwachsinn   Drum schieb ich da auch fast immer.

Gruß showman


----------



## lowfat (8. November 2005)

off topic!!!
Was qualifiziert eigentlich einen Thread dazu, oben in der Liste festgenagelt zu werden??? Bei den "Informationen zum Frankenforum" verstehe ich das. Aber was sonst noch wichtig ist, folgt offenbar einer eigenen Logik, oder? 
Nach den Hits und der Zahl der Beiträge müßte z.B. der "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" superwichtig sein. 
Gilt hier: alle threads sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher als andere


----------



## Riddick (9. November 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> G1 heist ca 65-70% DEINER MHF(MaxHerzFrequenz)


Schon klar, deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass ich da langsamer machen muss.    Mit relativ hoch meinte ich, dass ich da recht schnell bei ca. 80% mHf bin, wenn ich nicht aufpasse. Über 160 bin ich nur bei Steigungen wie z.B. zur Alten Veste hoch.   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (9. November 2005)

@ Riddick: Kennst Du denn eigentlich Deine HFmax? Danach richten sich nämlich logischerweise die ganzen "x Prozent der HFmax"-Werte. Herausfinden kannst Du sie entweder über eine sportmedizinische Leistungsdiagnostik oder über einen Test auf dem Bike: Aufwärmphase 30' mit kleineren Steigungen, dann 2-3 km leicht ansteigend oder flach, aber mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit, zum Schluss ein Sprint. Die höchste abgelesene HF ist dann eben die HFmax (wie der Name sagt ;-).
Vor solchen Maximalbelastungen sollte allerdings klar sein, dass Dein Herz gesund ist, also mal Vorsorgeuntersuchung machen lassen, idealerweise mit Doppler-Ultraschall vom Herzen. (Einfaches EKG ist aber auch besser als nix.)

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> off topic!!!
> Was qualifiziert eigentlich einen Thread dazu, oben in der Liste festgenagelt zu werden??? Bei den "Informationen zum Frankenforum" verstehe ich das. Aber was sonst noch wichtig ist, folgt offenbar einer eigenen Logik, oder?
> Nach den Hits und der Zahl der Beiträge müßte z.B. der "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" superwichtig sein.
> Gilt hier: alle threads sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher als andere




nein, keine sorge, nicht gleicher als andere sondern gleich. hatte nur etwas experimentiert und dachte es wäre übersichtlicher. wollte aber nciht das Du oder andere sich benachteiligt fühlen. deswegen mach ich es wieder weg.

grüße coffee


----------



## Nummer5 (9. November 2005)

Hallo,


			
				karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Du, ich seh gerad auf einem Deiner Foddos, daß der Foretrex 201 tracks speichern kann. Mein Forerunner 301 kann das nicht, oder ich habe einfach noch nicht raus, wie es geht. Weißt Du da was Näheres? Tourenplanen und nach vorbereiteten gespeicherten Tracks fahren zu können, war einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Teil angeschafft hab und nun scheint genau das nicht so recht zu funktionieren...


Ich habe mich auch mal schlau gemacht was den Foretrax 301 angeht.
Man kann ihn doch als "Navi" benutzen, schau mal da -> http://www.pocketnavigation.de/board/thread.php?postid=740153#post740153
Das Programm gibt es hier, auch als 25 Tage Demo -> http://www.ttqv.com/ge/html/touratech_qv3.html

Mal schau, viel hole ich den jetzt doch   

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Riddick (9. November 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick: Kennst Du denn eigentlich Deine HFmax? Danach richten sich nämlich logischerweise die ganzen "x Prozent der HFmax"-Werte.


Ich geh' momentan von der Formel 220-Alter (also 40) aus. Hat vor ein paar Jahren relativ genau gestimmt - ausserdem drücke ich mich immer davor, zum Arzt zu gehen.   




> Herausfinden kannst Du sie entweder über eine sportmedizinische Leistungsdiagnostik oder über einen Test auf dem Bike: Aufwärmphase 30' mit kleineren Steigungen, dann 2-3 km leicht ansteigend oder flach, aber mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit, zum Schluss ein Sprint. Die höchste abgelesene HF ist dann eben die HFmax (wie der Name sagt ;-).


Leistungsdiagnostik wäre schon interessant, aber bisher war ich zu geizig dazu.   Ich werd' die Tage mal die von Dir beschriebene Methode durchführen. So ähnlich hab' ich das damals auch gemacht.




> Vor solchen Maximalbelastungen sollte allerdings klar sein, dass Dein Herz gesund ist, also mal Vorsorgeuntersuchung machen lassen, idealerweise mit Doppler-Ultraschall vom Herzen. (Einfaches EKG ist aber auch besser als nix.)


Mal sehen, ob ich mich dazu überwinden kann, zum Doc zu gehen.   Bis jetzt bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich gesund bin; hab' ja auch keine Beschwerden. Für mich ist das immer verlorene Zeit.   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (9. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich gesund bin; hab' ja auch keine Beschwerden. Für mich ist das immer verlorene Zeit.


Hmmm, das ist ja im Prinzip die richtige Einstellung, finde ich. Nur machen halt nicht alle Krankheiten gleich Beschwerden. Aber das musst Du natürlich letztendlich selber wissen, wie Du mit Deiner Gesundheit umgehst. 
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, keine sorge, nicht gleicher als andere sondern gleich. hatte nur etwas experimentiert und dachte es wäre übersichtlicher. wollte aber nciht das Du oder andere sich benachteiligt fühlen. deswegen mach ich es wieder weg.
> 
> grüße coffee


danke danke danke  es war schon übersichtlicher, nur dass halt einfach bei einem kleinen monitor nicht mehr viel von den eigentlich aktuellen threads zu sehen war..... ich hatte mir schon die selben gedanken wie lowfat (unabhänig) gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (9. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, keine sorge, nicht gleicher als andere sondern gleich. hatte nur etwas experimentiert und dachte es wäre übersichtlicher. wollte aber nciht das Du oder andere sich benachteiligt fühlen. deswegen mach ich es wieder weg.
> 
> grüße coffee



ah, danke! Wer besonderes Interesse an einem speziellen thread hat, kann ihn z.B. in seinem browser bookmarken. Jetzt hör ich aber auf, diesen thread weiter durcheinanderuzbringen


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> ah, danke! Wer besonderes Interesse an einem speziellen thread hat, kann ihn z.B. in seinem browser bookmarken. Jetzt hör ich aber auf, diesen thread weiter durcheinanderuzbringen



ach was  wirklich, bookmarken   

nix für ungut. es war gut gemeint, ohne hintergrund oder bervorzugung. macht also bitte nciht aus einer mücke einen elefanten ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (29. April 2006)

Daaaaa 

ja jetzt bald die Auswärtsspielsaison beginnt gibs hier gleich mal das erste Spiel. Und zwar von Krün auf die Schöttelkarspitze. Aber obacht: Nix für zartbeseitete Naturen. *Schwindelfreiheit und Trittsicherheit ist oberstes Gebot*. Außerdem stehen, je nach Fahrkönnen etliche Schiebe/Tragepassagen auf dem Programm. Wer dann noch ne Autobahn als Abfahrt erwartet sollte lieber in Garmisch im Mc Donalds warten. Wer trotzdem mit will sollte sich den 24 oder 25 Juni freihalten. Ich würd sagen 10 Uhr in Krün an der Kirche. Die Tour beginnt am Abzweig der Fischbachstraße. Die Überlebenden sollten sich dann wieder am Ausgangpunkt einfinden. Der Rest wird irgentwo vergraben und die Räder werden geteilt.

Höhenprofil in etwa so:







Bilder gibts hier.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (29. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Daaaaa
> 
> ja jetzt bald die Auswärtsspielsaison beginnt gibs hier gleich mal das erste Spiel. Und zwar von Krün auf die Schöttelkarspitze. Aber obacht: Nix für zartbeseitete Naturen. *Schwindelfreiheit und Trittsicherheit ist oberstes Gebot*. Außerdem stehen, je nach Fahrkönnen etliche Schiebe/Tragepassagen auf dem Programm. Wer dann noch ne Autobahn als Abfahrt erwartet sollte lieber in Garmisch im Mc Donalds warten. Wer trotzdem mit will sollte sich den 24 oder 25 Juni freihalten. Ich würd sagen 10 Uhr in Krün an der Kirche. Die Tour beginnt am Abzweig der Fischbachstraße. Die Überlebenden sollten sich dann wieder am Ausgangpunkt einfinden. Der Rest wird irgentwo vergraben und die Räder werden geteilt.
> 
> ...



Hast du GPS-Daten ? Wenn ja, kannst du mir den GPS-Track per email zuschicken ? Meine email-Adresse hast du ja.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (30. April 2006)

sehr schön ;-) habe mir das datum gleich in meinen kalender eingetragen. Wir könnten uns überlegen ob wir bereits dann den abend vorher runter fahren und irgendwo nähe startpunkt nächtigen.

was meint ihr anderen?

grüße coffee


----------



## flocu (30. April 2006)

Das klingt ja sehr interessant!
Zum nÃ¤chtigen wÃ¼sst ich ne tolle Ferienwohnung in Mittenwald, das ist ja nur 1 Ort weiter. Da warn wir diesen Winter 2 WEs zum Skifahrn und alle fandens top. 
17â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck hats gekostet.


----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön ;-) Wir könnten uns überlegen ob wir bereits dann den abend vorher runter fahren und irgendwo nähe startpunkt nächtigen.


Öhmmm, ich werde besagtes Woende in München verbringen   Somit brauch ich auch keinen Platz für die Hinfahrt. Wenn rückwärtz noch Platz ist würd ich gerne mitfahren ansonsten fahr ich dann von München mit dem Zug Heim. Sollte auch kein Problem sein. Zu klären wäre halt noch an welchem Tag. Sa oder So?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Nummer5 (1. Mai 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja sehr interessant!
> Zum nächtigen wüsst ich ne tolle Ferienwohnung in Mittenwald, das ist ja nur 1 Ort weiter. Da warn wir diesen Winter 2 WEs zum Skifahrn und alle fandens top.
> 17 mit Frühstück hats gekostet.


Das wäre wirklich was- wenns terminlich passt.  
Aus WÜ ist es halt schon ne Strecke, aber wenn wir ein (, zwei,...) Auto(s) vollbekommen.


----------



## Nummer5 (2. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer trotzdem mit will sollte sich den *24 oder 25 Juni *freihalten.


Doooof! Ganz Dooof! 
Da ist der Spessart-Bike-Marathon in Frammersbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohbau (5. Mai 2006)

Na holla die Waldfee, den Bildern nach - Don´t drink and drive sonscht fly.  

Habe mir den Termin auch mal vorgemerkt. Sa. oder So. ismir wurscht.
Fahre auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto ab Schwabach und zurück.
Übernachten wäre auch ned schlecht, dann isma vom Autofahren ned so hi.
Denn es sind doch ca. 280 km.
Bis dahin werd ichs hoffentlich mal geschaft haben mit euch eine Lokalrunde zu fahren.

P.S.: Man bei den Bilder wirds in meiner Karottenjeans eng im Lendenbereich.


----------



## showman (6. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin werd ichs hoffentlich mal geschaft haben mit euch eine Lokalrunde zu fahren.


Brauchst ja nur mal mitfahren. Z.B. morgen um 10 am Haupteingang vom TG in Nbg.

Gruß Showman


----------



## rohbau (8. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst ja nur mal mitfahren. Z.B. morgen um 10 am Haupteingang vom TG in Nbg.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ned gschafft war im Altmühltal für Grenzerfahrungen. 
Aber hab scho gscheid hin- und her-überlegt. 
Fahrt Ihr nächstes WE auch wieder?


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr nächstes WE auch wieder?


Ich werd evtl. mit den Rothern fahren weil da ja in der Fränkischen des 75 Km Sinnlosschnellfahrevent ist und die ganzen Pussies deswegen da ja keine Zeit haben  . Könnt dich ja von SC mitnehmen oder du kommst bei mir vorbei und wir fahren dann mit dem Rad nach Roth und zurück. Ich schreib dann mal was in den Heimspiel Thread und dann schaumer mal wer in der Fränkischen ist und wer net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (8. Mai 2006)

hi, die tour schaut ja genial aus! 
nur, glaubt ihr dass ich das schaff?

ich hab da iwie so meine Zweifel...

aber wäre schon sau fäääd!

ich hoff mal, dass ich nach dem WE keine Schulaufgaben, weilst mich danach wegschmeißen kannst 

servus

Lucas


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> glaubt ihr dass ich das schaff?


Das kann dir keiner sagen. Wird aber scho ganz schön derb und fahrtechnisch ists wohl eher im oberen Bereich angesiedelt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wird aber scho ganz schön derb und fahrtechnisch ists wohl eher im oberen Bereich angesiedelt.



Also ich hab die Entscheidung getroffen nicht mit dabei zu sein. Fahrtechnisch wärs mir wahrscheinlich zu tricky. 

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß auf der Tour und freue mich auf die Panorama-Bilder.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## DaHype (9. Mai 2006)

so heut endlich 17 geworden 

glg an Die Franken 

mfg dirk


----------



## lugggas (9. Mai 2006)

also wenn meine latein+matheschulaufgaben nicht verschoben werden kann ich nicht mitfahren.

doof

naja vielleicht wäre die tour ja eh nix für mich.

Lucas


----------



## rohbau (9. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann dir keiner sagen. Wird aber scho ganz schön derb und fahrtechnisch ists wohl eher im oberen Bereich angesiedelt.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Kann ich deinen Wortschatz etwa so übersetzten:

derb = Sch...e anstrengend bergauf

fahrtechnisch im oberen Bereich = auch du mußt bergab bremsen


----------



## showman (9. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich deinen Wortschatz etwa so übersetzten:
> 
> derb = Sch...e anstrengend bergauf
> 
> fahrtechnisch im oberen Bereich = auch du mußt bergab bremsen


So kammer des sagen, nur noch a bissl schlimmer  

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (11. Mai 2006)

grübel.....grübel......grübel....!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rohbau (12. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So kammer des sagen, nur noch a bissl schlimmer
> 
> Gruß Showman




Soll heißen Du hast einen Fallschirm im Trinkrucksack und einen Bremsanker (etwa 2 Tonnen) in der Satteltasche.


----------



## lugggas (12. Mai 2006)

sorry wenn ich es überlesen habe, aber is eigentlich scho was mit Reintal oder so geplant?

bin grad bissl verpeilt^^

cYa

Lucas


----------



## Pino (15. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön ;-) habe mir das datum gleich in meinen kalender eingetragen. Wir könnten uns überlegen ob wir bereits dann den abend vorher runter fahren und irgendwo nähe startpunkt nächtigen.
> 
> was meint ihr anderen?
> 
> grüße coffee


Da ich ohnehin am 23. den ganzen Tag in München bin, kann ich (statt mit dem Zug dann halt mit dem Auto fahren und auch gleich das Bike mitnehmen und) die Tour mitfahren bzw. -schieben/-tragen, vorausgesetzt, das Ganze läuft am Samstag.
Es geht um das Krün in der Nähe vom Walchensee, oder? Sind wir auf der Rückfahrt vom Urlaub durchgefahren...
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## rohbau (29. Mai 2006)

Aslo wenn mer mehr werden kann ich den Bus aus meiner Firma organisieren da gehn dann 3 Radler und nen haufen Bikes rein. 
Ansonsten kann ich im PKW 2 Rädla und einen Beifahrer mitnehmen. 
Das ganze müßte ich dann aber früh genug wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (30. Mai 2006)

Also, 

am 24. oder 25. Juni ?

weichling



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Daaaaa
> 
> ja jetzt bald die Auswärtsspielsaison beginnt gibs hier gleich mal das erste Spiel. Und zwar von Krün auf die Schöttelkarspitze. Aber obacht: Nix für zartbeseitete Naturen. *Schwindelfreiheit und Trittsicherheit ist oberstes Gebot*. Außerdem stehen, je nach Fahrkönnen etliche Schiebe/Tragepassagen auf dem Programm. Wer dann noch ne Autobahn als Abfahrt erwartet sollte lieber in Garmisch im Mc Donalds warten. Wer trotzdem mit will sollte sich den 24 oder 25 Juni freihalten. Ich würd sagen 10 Uhr in Krün an der Kirche. Die Tour beginnt am Abzweig der Fischbachstraße. Die Überlebenden sollten sich dann wieder am Ausgangpunkt einfinden. Der Rest wird irgentwo vergraben und die Räder werden geteilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pino (30. Mai 2006)

Genau, das wüsste ich auch gern. Entscheide mal, showi! Du hast es ja schließlich angezettelt ;-)

Übrigens...


			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> - der Winter ist in Mittefranken endlich vorbei!


Bist Du sicher?

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2006)

Ich plädiere für Samstag weil da weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind. Und da wo wir unterwegs sind möcht ich übermäßigen Kontakt vermeiden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (30. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plädiere für Samstag weil da weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind. Und da wo wir unterwegs sind möcht ich übermäßigen Kontakt vermeiden.
> 
> Gruß Showman




na das ist doch ein wort ;-)

also planen wir samstag ;-)

@weichling, würdest du wieder den bus bekommen? ansonsten würde ich versuchen das der kombi da ist. wollen wir samstag früh los oder bereits freitag abend und 1 x nächtigen? fragen über fragen.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (30. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plädiere für Samstag weil da weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind. Und da wo wir unterwegs sind möcht ich übermäßigen Kontakt vermeiden.
> 
> Gruß Showman



ja und ausserdem hat man dann den Sonntag zum erholen
@all
bin noch am überlegen ob ich mitkomm, schaut irgendwie gefährlich aus


----------



## Pino (30. Mai 2006)

Ja fein, dann komme ich auch mit und kläre am Freitagabend dann schon mal die Lage vor Ort.  (Ich habe am Fr. den ganzen Tag in München zu tun und fahre dann am Abend runter nach ... wie hieß es doch gleich?)

Pino


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja und ausserdem hat man dann den Sonntag zum erholen
> @all


Des brauchst net glauben weils am Sonntag entweder is Reintal geht oder Moser 2, Tour 44. Von scharnitz übers Lafatscherjoch  


			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch am überlegen ob ich mitkomm, schaut irgendwie gefährlich aus


Schaut net nur so aus  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (30. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir samstag früh los oder bereits freitag abend und 1 x nächtigen?


Ach übrigens, wenn Ihr "nächtigt", dann sagt doch mal, wo. Wär ja Blödsinn, wenn ich mir ein anderes Hotel am selben Ort aussuche?!
In Krün selbst gibt es z.B. Hotel Restaurant Alpengasthof Barmsee, Ü/F 30-38 EUR.

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens, wenn Ihr "nächtigt", dann sagt doch mal, wo. Wär ja Blödsinn, wenn ich mir ein anderes Hotel am selben Ort aussuche?!
> In Krün selbst gibt es z.B. Hotel Restaurant Alpengasthof Barmsee, Ü/F 30-38 EUR.
> 
> Gruß, Pino


Mein Hotel ist vorraussichtlich in München.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (31. Mai 2006)

Ich hab noch einen Überraschungsgast anzukündigen
Um Fahrtechnik muss man sich bei Ihm keine Sorgen machen!
Ick freu mich das er mitkommt


----------



## Pino (31. Mai 2006)

Ja, nämlich?? Wir warten gespannt auf den Namen  
Wie isses denn jetzt mit Übernachtung? Pennt noch jemand in Krün von Freitag auf Samstag? Weil ich da heute ein Zimmerlein bestelle.

Gruß, Pino


----------



## Coffee (31. Mai 2006)

@ pino,

mein derzeitiger stand ist das zumindest weichling, katja und ich erst samstag früh kommen aus fahrtechnischen gründen ;-) also buch du mal dein zimmer.

grüße coffee

P.S. gast wird noch nicht angeprangert, dann wärs ja keine überraschung *gG*


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Franken im Karwendel,

da schau ich doch glatt auch mal vorbei und fahr mit Euch mal wieder ne  Tour.

Ihr seid am 24. *und* am 25 unten, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Pino (31. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. gast wird noch nicht angeprangert, dann wärs ja keine überraschung *gG*


Vorname Stefan, Nachname beginnt mit H.?


----------



## Coffee (31. Mai 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Vorname Stefan, Nachname beginnt mit H.?



ganz kalt pino, ganz weit kalt *gg*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (31. Mai 2006)

Zimmer ist gebucht, wir treffen uns wo? 10 Uhr in Krün an der Kirche, bleibt's dabei? Eine Fischbachstraße habe ich übrigens nicht gefunden, dafür eine Fischbachalmstraße - ich nehme an, von da aus geht's los, oder?
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (31. Mai 2006)

args ich hab was gaaaaaanz wichtiges vergessen, Schande über mein Haupt, ich muss erstmal klären ob ich mit kann  Mist, mist, mist


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juni 2006)

so ich konnte es regeln, ich bin dabei mit Besuch!


----------



## showman (1. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Franken im Karwendel,
> 
> da schau ich doch glatt auch mal vorbei und fahr mit Euch mal wieder ne  Tour.
> 
> ...


Weiß noch net genau. Ist halt wie immer Wetterabhängig.

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß noch net genau. Ist halt wie immer Wetterabhängig.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Das Wetter war ja bisher eher bescheiden, obwohl ich letzten Samstag (fast) trocken das Reintal gefahren bin.

Ok, ich schau halt öfter hier in diesen Thread rein.


----------



## Pino (6. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend,
"keine Anstrengungen, kein Stress!" lasse ich mir jetzt seit dem Hörsturz von allen sagen. Wenn das mal so einfach wäre!
Einfach drauf zu verzichten, mitzufahren! Nee, verdammt, das kommt mich schon hart an. Obwohl ich da sicher auch ohne krank an meine Grenzen gekommen wäre. Was ja u.a. auch der Sinn der Sache sein sollte ;-)
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bleibe brav und schone mich und lasse Euch allein diese - zumindest von den Fotos her - großartige Route genießen. Und die netten Bergauf-Höhenmeter auch  
Die nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimmt!
Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## weichling (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Pino,
ich habe den Eindruck, ich werde dir im wesentlichen vom Bergauf und Bergabtragen berichten.
Fahren werden wir da wenig.

weichling



			
				Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> "keine Anstrengungen, kein Stress!" lasse ich mir jetzt seit dem Hörsturz von allen sagen. Wenn das mal so einfach wäre!
> Einfach drauf zu verzichten, mitzufahren! Nee, verdammt, das kommt mich schon hart an. Obwohl ich da sicher auch ohne krank an meine Grenzen gekommen wäre. Was ja u.a. auch der Sinn der Sache sein sollte ;-)
> Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bleibe brav und schone mich und lasse Euch allein diese - zumindest von den Fotos her - großartige Route genießen. Und die netten Bergauf-Höhenmeter auch
> ...


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pino,
> ich habe den Eindruck, ich werde dir im wesentlichen vom Bergauf und Bergabtragen berichten.
> Fahren werden wir da wenig.
> 
> weichling



ja glaub ich auch "Wandertag"


----------



## Coffee (7. Juni 2006)

des wandern ist des müllers lust *träller*

coffee


----------



## rohbau (19. Juni 2006)

So neues Radel ist klar ich will nachwievor mit. 
 Zusammenfsssend also so:

Samstag den 23. um Uhr ? Treffpunkt in Krün ?

oder hab ich jetzt was verschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

Mittwoch sind Spione unterwegs und checken die aktuelle Bären/Schneelage und dann gibts das go oder eben net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## FrauAntje (19. Juni 2006)

..nur wenn die party morgen im zeitlichen rahmen bleibt 

@frangn-ich freu mich auf euch 

servus die wadln
antje


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2006)

ich gfrei mi a ;-)

übrigens, ich habe schond ie schlagzeile für montag den 26.6 im blick

" Bär von Bikern erlegt" 

coffee


----------



## showman (21. Juni 2006)

Sooooo,

die Spione sind vom spionieren zurück. Route hab ich nochmal drastisch verändert damit es wenigsten ein paar Überlebende gibt. Auffstieg ca. 3 Stunden. Mind. 2 davon schieben/tragen. Abfahrt je nach Fahrkönnen von sehr gut bis unfahrbar   Wird also schon sehr derb. Genügend zu essen und trinken mitnehmen weils auf den ersten zwei dritteln nix gibt. Vergleichbar mit der Lamsenjochtour nur halt fahrtechnisch deutlich anspruchsvoller. Treffpunkt: An der Kirche in Krün gehts mal links (von der B2 kommend) zu einem Wanderparkplatz. Dort um 10 Uhr. Wetter soll am Samstag ganz ordentlich sein. Also geht mal in euch ob ihr euch das antun wollt. Km werdens wohl so um die 40 und gut 2000 Hm.

Gruß Showman


----------



## FrauAntje (21. Juni 2006)

[QUOTE= An der Kirche in Krün gehts mal rechts (von der B2 kommend) zu einem Wanderparkplatz. 


 nee-links gehts rein an der kirche 

@all-nur mut,des meistern wir schon 

greez
antje


----------



## showman (22. Juni 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> nee-links gehts rein an der kirche


Hab ich ja geschrieben  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (22. Juni 2006)

@showi
so hab jetzt gescheite Schuhe und Mallet M Pedale, die Wahrscheinlichkeit
des Überlebens ist um 1% gestiegen


----------



## showman (22. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> so hab jetzt gescheite Schuhe und Mallet M Pedale, die Wahrscheinlichkeit
> des Überlebens ist um 1% gestiegen


Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2006)

-weichling, blacksurf, jenny, showman, antje, el, rohbau?, ich die fallen mir gerade ein.

coffee auch mit anständigen bikeschuhen + mallet-m pedale *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (22. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> -weichling, blacksurf, jenny, showman, antje, el, rohbau?, ich die fallen mir gerade ein.
> 
> coffee auch mit anständigen bikeschuhen + mallet-m pedale *gg*


Ah cool, da geht ja was   Wird Landschaftlich der totale Reißer     Rauf ists zwar scho a bissl wild aber dafür gehts weitgehenst fahrbar runter und am Ende dann gemütliches ausrollen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2006)

jepp, rucksack gepackt, foto + baterien auch schon fertig ;-)

coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (22. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, rucksack gepackt, foto + baterien auch schon fertig ;-)
> 
> coffee




Huhuu  
super ganz wichtig Foto - damit wir wieder schöne Bilder bekommen.  
vlg Andrea


----------



## rohbau (22. Juni 2006)

Ich freu mich scho wie ein bayrisches Voralpenschnitzel


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Fragn,
bin am Samstag nicht dabei. Da das Wetter superstabil wird nutze ich die Gelegenheit und fahre meine erste 2000er-Tour dieses Jahr: die Wettersteinumrundung.
Euch allen viel Spaß und macht schöne Bilder.
Grüße in die Heimat
Tom


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fragn,
> bin am Samstag nicht dabei. Da das Wetter superstabil wird nutze ich die Gelegenheit und fahre meine erste 2000er-Tour dieses Jahr: die Wettersteinumrundung.
> Euch allen viel Spaß und macht schöne Bilder.
> Grüße in die Heimat
> Tom



bei uns werden es doch auch 2000 hm  du kneiffst also  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns werden es doch auch 2000 hm  du kneiffst also
> 
> coffee



 Nicht wirklich, denn wenn ich mir Showmans Höhenprofil anschaue komme ich "nur" auf ca. 1200 Hm Höhendifferenz. Ihr kommt zwar auf 2040 Meter Meereshöhe rauf, aber Ihr startet ja schon auf 880 Hm...

Außerdem hab ich geschrieben ich "fahre meine erste 2000Hm-Tour" nicht "schiebe meine erste 2000Hm-Tour" denn der Teil ab der Fischbachalm ist ein Steig, also eher was zum wandern.

Trotzdem viel Spaß und Respekt das Ihr Euch sowas antut


----------



## Jenny999 (23. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo,
> 
> die Spione sind vom spionieren zurück. Route hab ich nochmal drastisch verändert damit es wenigsten ein paar Überlebende gibt ....  Km werdens wohl so um die 40 und gut 2000 Hm.
> 
> Gruß Showman


es gab 'ne kleine Programmänderung


----------



## blacksurf (23. Juni 2006)

ich hab mich schon auf einen Wandertag eingestellt
dafür entschädigt das Panorama


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juni 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> es gab 'ne kleine Programmänderung



Ups, hab ich übersehen. Damit dann noch mehr Respekt 

Hab jetzt allerdings mit meinen Münchner Bike Bekannten schon die Wettersteinrunde ausgemacht. 

Ich weiß nicht wie Showmans geänderte Route aussieht, aber so wie die Jungs vom Münchner "Trailtour am Sonntag"-Thread die Tour gefahren sind ist es aber tatsächlich so dass man zwei Stunden bergauf schiebt. Inwieweit das als MTB-Tour sinnvoll ist muss jeder selbst wissen. 

Ich war die letzte Woche in Südfrankreich fast ausschließlich auf Trails (teilweise auch bergauf, aber meist fahrbar) unterwegs und freue mich jetzt drauf einfach mal wieder Höhenmeter satt am Stück fahren zu können. Das war auch ausschlaggebend für meine Entscheidung.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich schon auf einen Wandertag eingestellt
> dafür entschädigt das Panorama



Wandertag mit 10-15 Kilo Handtasche


----------



## showman (23. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ist es aber tatsächlich so dass man zwei Stunden bergauf schiebt


Das wird uns wohl auch nicht erspart bleiben aber runter wird deutlich entspannter und sollte eigentlich keine großes Problem darstellen. Naja, schaumer mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (23. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wandertag mit 10-15 Kilo Handtasche


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, hab ich übersehen. Damit dann noch mehr Respekt
> 
> Hab jetzt allerdings mit meinen Münchner Bike Bekannten schon die Wettersteinrunde ausgemacht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie Showmans geänderte Route aussieht, aber so wie die Jungs vom Münchner "Trailtour am Sonntag"-Thread die Tour gefahren sind ist es aber tatsächlich so dass man zwei Stunden bergauf schiebt. Inwieweit das als MTB-Tour sinnvoll ist muss jeder selbst wissen.




und genau so wird sie ja nicht gefahren ;-) der lakaiensteig wird ja ausgelassen ;-) also no panik.

aber darum gehts ja nicht, viel spaß bei deiner tour.

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (23. Juni 2006)

Pssssssst,

die Vorhut ist in Stellung gegangen und bereitet den morgigen Angriff vor   Eds wäd nu a Saidla aufgmachd  

Bis morgen

Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (23. Juni 2006)

Also viel Spaß Euch allen. 
Kommt gesund wieder und bringt ein bißchen was zum Grillen mit. 
Ein Braunbärnacken hat ich noch nie auf'm Rost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. Juni 2006)

bin in den Startlöchern warte auf El-Diabolo


----------



## Coffee (24. Juni 2006)

startklar..........bis gleich

coffee

*angstwissmach*


----------



## showman (24. Juni 2006)

Soooo ihr hübschen,

war des ein Ritt     Schön das ihr alle dabei wart. War wieder mal erste Sahne. Und Hut ab vor unseren Freeridebunnys  Da kann ich ja die Schraube fürs nächste mal noch ein bisschen anziehen  Bilder und Gschmarri gibts morgen.

Gruß Showman der jetzt gleich bewustlos ins Bett fällt


----------



## FrauAntje (24. Juni 2006)

hoi g`schmarris,
hoff,ihr kommt gut nach hause!(rohbau ist sicher schon seit stunden daheim,so wie der gas gegeben hat
..war ein spitzentag heut mit euch-gerne wieder 

PS:den showi reanimier ich schon seit 10 min-nix mehr zu machen..ich hätt also ab sofort ein ganz gutes rad zu verkaufen 

grüsse
antje


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

Antje, dann hast du ja schon das richtige rad für die seealpen ;-)

@ all,

vielen dank für das gigantische erlebnis gestern. ich kann sogar noch laufen heute *gg* allerdings werde ich noch tage brauchen um erlebtes zu verarbeiten. ich lade gerade die fotos von mir auf den pc, 2 kleine eindrücke gibts schonmal als kleines häppchen, dann schreibe ich meinen blogbericht ;-)

also danke an:

weichling, blacksurf, jenny, antje, el, showie, rohbau es war ein gigantischer tag.

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

ein kleiner bericht  und kleiner bilderauswahl. katja macht dann wieder ein album wo alle bilder drin sind.

coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (25. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Antje, dann hast du ja schon das richtige rad für die seealpen ;-)
> 
> @ all,
> 
> ...




Hallo guten Morgen,
also ich brauch dort kein Rad ich brauch dort Wanderstiefel  
Respekt ... sieht supertoll aus - wie Bilder im Mountainbike.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2006)

@all
das war ein gigantisches Erlebnis mit Euch, eine Grenzerfahrungâvorallem die verblockten Tragepassagen.
Herzlichen Dank noch mal an Weichling fÃ¼r das Heimbringen und Hinfahren!
Ãberhaupt bekommt er von mir den GÃ¤msen-Orden 2006 *RESPEKT*
Hab mir meinen Daumen etwas gezehrt wo auch immer - ansonsten soweit alles ok ausser natÃ¼rlich ein paar Schrammen *lach*


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo guten Morgen,
> also ich brauch dort kein Rad ich brauch dort Wanderstiefel
> Respekt ... sieht supertoll aus - wie Bilder im Mountainbike.
> 
> vlg Andrea



wanderstiefel  doch nicht für so nen kleinen spaziergang  

es war ein monstertag, unbeschreiblich das "hoch"gefühl noch heute. ich könnte die ganze welt zulabern mit dem erlebten.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

....zumindest war ich im Gedanken bei Euch. Was jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm war, da ich ja auch vier Wochen in den Alpen am Touren und Bären suchen gewesen bin!   Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen!






















Mehr Bilder im Album.....


----------



## weichling (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Trageteam,

das war ja gestern eine Supertour. Die Auffahrt äh Aufstieg ist am oberen Rand meiner 
persönlichen Härteskala angesiedelt.  Abfahrt war ja super. Auf der Hütte habe ich den Aufstieg schon wieder vergessen gehabt. 
@ showi, es wird  schwer so eine Tour zur toppen. Gelände Team Wetter alles hat
gestern gepasst.

Das neue Material, Liteville, Platformpedale Potektoren..  hat seine 
Alpen-Feuertaufe bestanden.Die Weg zur Scharte war ja derb steil, da bin ich ja auch einmal weggerutscht. 

Hier gibt es meine Fotos
http://www.gmrueger.de/0624Schoettelkarspitze/


Auf die Tour !

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2006)

hier der erste Schwung, ich wollte ein großes Album machen klappt leider nicht also somit Häppchenweise!

http://www.photo-online.de/01/tourdesoiern06/


----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. Juni 2006)

Hi,

erstmal großen Respetk an alle Biker, die gestern die Karwendel-Tour gefahren sind. Hab gestern in der Arbeit ein paar Mal an euch denken müssen. Bei den Bildern wirds einem ja schon fast schwindlig   
Hätte das wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt. 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2006)

Fotos von der Tour klick:
http://www.photo-online.de/01/karwendel2/
und hier
http://www.photo-online.de/01/tourdesoiern2/
und weitere hier:
http://www.photo-online.de/01/tourdesoiern4/


----------



## showman (25. Juni 2006)

Danke das ihr mich wegen der "kleinen" Tragepassage net erschlagen habt   Es war wieder mal ein ganz besonderer Tag den man nur mit besonderen Menschen genießen kann  


			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Auffahrt äh Aufstieg am oberen Rand meiner
> persönlichen Härteskala.


Na endlich bist du auch mal auf deine Kosten gekommen  
Mit Reintal wars heut doch nix mehr. Aber nur weil des Wetter schon gewittrig war  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauAntje (25. Juni 2006)

@foddokader-vielen dank für die vielen schönen bildi`s und eure reinstellmühe!!

geilo wars!!

grüsse
antje


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

am besten war mei eiskaffee am gipfl oben, des mach i jetzt immer so 

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2006)

tut mir leid wenn ein paar Fotos nicht gedreht sind aber ich bin gerade ziemlich mÃ¼de und hatte Probleme beim raufladenâ¦
@all
es war so klasse mit Euch!


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

@ blacky, macht nix, das sind die üblichen koordinations störungen nach so einem höhenrausch *gG*

coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
super toll  - Respekt - toller Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder. Bin schwer beeindruckt muss ich sagen. 

Das mit den Eindrücken habe ich auch dieses Jahr im Winter erlebt - mit dem Bike. Die nimmt einem keiner mehr.  

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bei so einer Tour Teamgeist gefragt und sehr wichtig ist. Aber scheint ja nicht das erste Mal gewesen zu sein, dass Ihr zusammen unterwegs ward.  

vlg "von der schwer beeindruckten" Andrea


----------



## lugggas (25. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das ihr mich wegen der "kleinen" Tragepassage net erschlagen habt   Es war wieder mal ein ganz besonderer Tag den man nur mit besonderen Menschen genießen kann
> 
> Na endlich bist du auch mal auf deine Kosten gekommen
> Mit Reintal wars heut doch nix mehr. Aber nur weil des Wetter schon gewittrig war
> ...



erstmal respekt an alle 

Wann wirds denn dann was mit Reintal


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juni 2006)

Freut mich, dass alle die Panorama-Wandertour gut überlebt haben.

Bin gestern wie gepostet die Wettersteinrunde gefahren und heute dann die Karwendeltour. Das waren zusammen dann nur poplige 152 Km und 3900 Hm 

Tja und geschoben hab ich dieses WE nur einige wenige Meter Trail bergauf .

Schöne Bilder. Tolle Leistung 

Tom


----------



## Jenny999 (26. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen  

Ich kann nur sagen.... hammermäßig super geniale Tour  Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal die Ehre haben darf mein Rad fast länger zu schleppen als es mich *grins* Ich wär Sonntag morgen fast geplatzt vor Stolz, als ich meinem Freund in allen Einzelheiten erzählt hab, was wir so erlebt haben und ihm dann auch gleich noch ein paar Bildchen zeigen konnte...Der Bericht von Coffee ist sehr gut angekommen und beim nächsten Mal will er mit!  

Ganz lieben Dank noch mal an Blacksurf, Coffee, EL, FrauAntje, EL, Rohbau, Showman und Weichling....super Truppe...werd jederzeit wieder gern mit Euch fahren (!!)

Ach übrigens...das Rad bis ins 4 Obergeschoss zu tragen, war dann Sa Nacht 'ne Leichtigkeit  

Grüße - Jenny


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

@jenny
das war doch ein gutes Training für unseren bevorstehenden Alpenx wir werden die bevorstehende Tragepassage am Rabbi Joch jetzt besser meistern


----------



## Coffee (26. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern wie gepostet die Wettersteinrunde gefahren und heute dann die Karwendeltour. Das waren zusammen dann nur poplige 152 Km und 3900 Hm
> 
> Tja und geschoben hab ich dieses WE nur einige wenige Meter Trail bergauf
> 
> Tom



na nun untertreib mal nicht so all-mountain. du bist die doch sicher im 22 schnitt gefahren oder. ohne pause und ohne langsamfahrende angsthasen  und das nächstemal umfährste den kleinen schiebetrail einfach auch noch. dann werden es sicher 160 km mit 4000 hm  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (26. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch von dem Daheimgebliebenen zu Eurer großartigen Tour! Die Bilder sind erwartungsgemäß beeindruckend - vielen Dank fürs Teilhabenlassen. 
Ich war am Freitag ganztägig in München (was ich mir hätte sparen können) und bin abends statt nach Krün schweren Herzens wieder heimgefahren. Tröste mich jetzt nur damit, dass das wohl vernünftiger war, und dass die nächste Gelegenheit bestimmt bald kommt.
Eine schöne Woche,
Pino


----------



## rohbau (26. Juni 2006)

@ Handtaschen-Trage-Fraktion

Das war eine absolute wahnsinns Tour in allen Kategorien.

 an den Guide seine Spione und die geleistete Vorarbeit zu dieser Tour

 an unsere Freeridebunnys die das so locker abgetragen und abgefahren sind

 an die gesamte Truppe die so gut funktioniert und harmoniert hat,
auf solchen wahnsinns Erlebnis-Touren kann man sich nicht viele Fehler leisten sonnst wirds ein Desaster.

@KillHeidi so schnell war ich ned des war alles vorschriftsmäßig  

DANKE an die fleisigen Knipser, das sind super geile Bilder.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @jenny
> das war doch ein gutes Training für unseren bevorstehenden Alpenx wir werden die bevorstehende Tragepassage am Rabbi Joch jetzt besser meistern



Rabbijoch ist Kindergeburtstag dagegen. 
Wenn überhaupt schieben, aber Tragen gar nix.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2006)

respekt den damen und herren und ein glück, dass ich es verpasst habe. bei drei stunden tragen hätte ich bestimmt mächtig gewaltig geflucht.

hätte man die strecke nicht anders herum fahren können? wäre evtl. mit weniger schieben und mehr fahren etwas für mich.


----------



## FrauAntje (26. Juni 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> und dass die nächste Gelegenheit bestimmt bald kommt.
> 
> Pino



freilich-bevor die hüddn schliessen auf jeden fall!

des war alles vorschriftsmäßig -na ja- 

@Nr.712-herzlichen glückwunsch zum rothsee-finish 

greez
antje


----------



## rohbau (26. Juni 2006)

Von meinem Standpunkt aus auf jeden Fall, wenn die Karre vom Scheffe manchmal am Tacho nur Müll anzeigt   dann kanni nix dafür


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Rabbijoch ist Kindergeburtstag dagegen.
> Wenn überhaupt schieben, aber Tragen gar nix.


Dann sind wir ja froh!

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Finish


----------



## weichling (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

noch ein Nachtrag für das Rote Bus Team. 

Mein Sohn Lars(12) 

 hatte ja nun am Sonntag  ein Freundschaftfussballspiel gegen die


Long Island Rough Riders aus New York. Gwunna hams ! 2:1 !.


Da bleibt die Fussballwelt in Ordnung.

Das obligatorische Schlussfoto: 



Grüße 
weichling


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

@weichling ah Appppppppppplaaaaaaaaaus!
von der roten Busfraktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. Juni 2006)

Wir haben von deinem sohn auch nix anderes erwartet ;-) herzlichen glückwunsch zum 2:1 erfolg gegen die USA ;-) hab gestern oft an dich gedacht ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## rohbau (26. Juni 2006)

@weichling 

Super Leistung ganz der Vater  
Also quasi ein absolutes "HighLight" Wochenende


----------



## showman (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @weichling ah Appppppppppplaaaaaaaaaus!
> von der roten Busfraktion


    Top.
@ All-Mountain, wir üben uns in einer neuen Disziplin. Möglichst viele Höhenmeter bei möglichst wenig Km. Und vor allem schnell tragen damits schnell vorbei ist  

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (28. Juni 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz lieben Dank noch mal an Blacksurf, Coffee,  EL , FrauAntje,  EL , Rohbau, Showman und Weichling
> 
> Grüße - Jenny



 gleich zweimal??  na mal schaun was siggi freud dazu sagt  

und ganz nebenbei verträgt diese welt nur ein eL... iss so ne art schutzmechanismus der natur 

Schowi du bist trotzdem totes fauliges stinkendes fleisch für die untat die du mir angetan hast  lass mich dich nur in die finger kriegen. Sicherlich wäre die tour andersherum hochzu auf jeden fall fahrbar gewesen und runterzu einfach nur freier fall    

weichi vielen dank für die breitstellung deines volkstruppenselbstzünders in knallrot  wenn sich die gelegenheit bietet spiele ich natürlich wieder den straßenfinder für dich.

Killheidi tüddel nich lang rum sondern terminier doch gleich den nächsten überfall auf diese gesteinskette!!! zweite julihälfte wäre mir sehr recht da ich zur zeit immer noch wahnsinnig viel zu tun habe und kaum aufs ratt komm.

Also lest mich dann später nochmal.

eL ....gibts ein mittel gegen alpinitis?? oder sollte man diese neigung voll ausleben


----------



## showman (28. Juni 2006)

Boah, hast aber lange gebraucht um ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu geben. Dich als ESKler darf doch so eine Spazierfahrt net aus der Ruhe bringen  

Gruß Showman

PS: Die Vorbereitungen laufen schon


----------



## eL (28. Juni 2006)

im gegensatz zu dir laborierte ich am sonntag nicht an den folgen eines spazierganges, bei einer attraktiven preußin, rum sondern erfüllte bereits meinen plansoll in meiner company. aufdass die schrauben beim reinhold (ein hoch den handwerk) bald in nickel und gold vom band rollen. fernab vom datenfernverkehr und sonstigen produktionshemnissen war es mir somit nicht möglich mein befindnisszustand der ganzen welt darzulegen.
naja die sistersofnomercy wussten schon das es mir blendent geht 

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (29. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> gleich zweimal??  na mal schaun was siggi freud dazu sagt
> 
> und ganz nebenbei verträgt diese welt nur ein eL... iss so ne art schutzmechanismus der natur


Du kriegst aber auch alles mit!?! ..aber eL ist so kurz..da hab ich den ersten glatt übersehen


----------



## FrauAntje (29. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Killheidi tüddel nich lang rum sondern terminier doch gleich den nächsten überfall auf diese gesteinskette!!! zweite julihälfte wäre mir sehr recht da ich zur zeit immer noch wahnsinnig viel zu tun habe und kaum aufs ratt komm.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst aber auch alles mit!?! ..aber eL ist so kurz..da hab ich den ersten glatt übersehen


*zusammenbrech*
mein Morgen ist gerettet


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

Liebe gebirgsjäger und jägerinnen,

soll die wartezeit dennw wirklich den august überspringen? fräulöein antje sie erinnern sich vielleicht dunkel daran das von der druppe 3 mädels im september bereits eine etwas weitere tour einmal über die alpen in angriff nehmen. hier wäre doch vorher nochmal eine art belastungstest von vorteil *gG*

also plane doch bitte august als zielzeit ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (29. Juni 2006)

nöö,das hab ich natürlich nicht vergessen,deshalb dacht ich ja an ende september-hhmm,im august schauts bei mir arbeitstechnisch ganz mau aus,weil alle mami`s und papi`s im urlaub sind ..aber ich versuch was hinzukriegen 

grüsse
antje


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

liebes heidilein ;-)

september ist auch noch ok. vorher wär schöner oder zusätzlich ;-) schaun wa halt mal *gg*


also no panik

coffee


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

Die letzten zwei Wochen im August bin ich auch net da.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

mir komma scho zam denk i ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

Was machmer am 15 ten oder 16 ten?

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was machmer am 15 ten oder 16 ten?
> 
> Gruß Showman



da fahrt ihr geschlossen nach neustadt an der weinstrasse um  mir durch die größte zusammenhängende baumgruppe europas zu folgen.

denn rein wegetechnisch sind dort die feinsten die ich je sah... und immer nur steine is ja auch blöd.

heidi ein termin pro monat wäre nicht zuwenig oder gehen dir die spots und lokations aus?

jenny .... ich glaub wir müsse mal reden!!


weitermachen!

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> da fahrt ihr geschlossen nach neustadt an der weinstrasse um  mir durch die größte zusammenhängende baumgruppe europas zu folgen.


Naja, wenns gar net anders geht. Aber da is mir eigentlich zuviel rauf und runter. Ich habs lieber nur einmal rauf und dann einmal runter  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> denn rein wegetechnisch sind dort die feinsten die ich je sah... und immer nur steine is ja auch blöd.


Na jetz übertreib mal net.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> heidi ein termin pro monat wäre nicht zuwenig oder gehen dir die spots und lokations aus?


   Sei bloß froh das du net in ihrer Nähe wohnst. Glaub kaum das du das lange überleben würdest. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## FrauAntje (29. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> heidi ein termin pro monat wäre nicht zuwenig oder gehen dir die spots und lokations aus?
> 
> 
> 
> eL



..da geht gar nix aus.. alle freien tage sind terminiert 

@coffee,hab heut in der arbeit gedealt ,machbar sind 12./13.08.!!wenn also tip-top-wetter angesagt ist,können wir die tour"zusätzlich" starten-yippieh!!wie schauts bei den anderen aus?

grüsse
antje


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

Dabei   "Die Tour zusätzlich"??? CD`s sind unterwegs.

Gruß Showman


----------



## FrauAntje (29. Juni 2006)

hi showi,
supi-wenn die cd`s mit der bahn kommen,dann sind sie ja morgen schon da und dann bin ich mächtig gespannt,ob wir `ne hüddnübernachtung brauchen oder net 

merci
antje


----------



## FrauAntje (29. Juni 2006)

achso-"die tour zusätzlich"-die heisst einfach so siehe beitrag von coffee(8uhr58)


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> und dann bin ich mächtig gespannt,ob wir `ne hüddnübernachtung brauchen oder net
> 
> merci
> antje


Naja, ich bräucht keine   aber der el jammert ja immer rum  Öhhm, is no weit? Wann simmern endlich oben? Aber wenn alle auf der Hütte übernachten dann mach ich halt auch mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da is mir eigentlich zuviel rauf und runter. Ich habs lieber nur einmal rauf und dann einmal runter



ja und bestimmt auch nur eimal rein und eimal raus  



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na jetz übertreib mal net.



natürlich sind die trauben am eigenen weinberg immer die süßesten



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sei bloß froh das du net in ihrer Nähe wohnst. Glaub kaum das du das lange überleben würdest.



hab jahrelang in ihrer nähe gewohnt und leb immer noch! wir sind halt beides Preußen... oder hasts scho vergessa?


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja und bestimmt auch nur eimal rein und eimal raus


No gloa, ne woa. Aber dafür richtig  





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich sind die trauben am eigenen weinberg immer die süßesten


Naja  





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> hab jahrelang in ihrer nähe gewohnt und leb immer noch! wir sind halt beides Preußen... oder hasts scho vergessa?


Da hasts aber noch net gekannt. Drum hasts überlebt. 

Wo bleibt Fortsetzung folgt?

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2006)

Termin wird morgen eingereicht so wie der letzte auch.
hüddenübernachtung nur mit nen see oder bach inner nähe.... von wegen der ausdünstungen beim aufstieg ;-)

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (30. Juni 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> machbar sind 12./13.08.!!wenn also tip-top-wetter angesagt ist,können wir die tour"zusätzlich" starten-yippieh!!wie schauts bei den anderen aus?
> 
> grüsse
> antje


Ich werd mir den Termin mal freihalten  
Gruß - Jenny


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2006)

servusla ;-)

also nachdem sich ja der 12/13 august rauskristallisiert möchte ich nochmal daran erinnern das antje, unsere vorhut ja eine hüttenübernachtugn plant. dh start tour samstag früh, 1 x hüttenübernachtung und sonntag tour teil 2 und heimfahrt ;-)

antje wie weit bist du mit der planung?

coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (6. Juli 2006)

huhu,

..das kommt jetzt auf die gewittermeldungen an und eigentlich wollt ich die tour schon mitm vernünftigen radl machen..aber evtl.weiss ich am sonntag bzw.am montag mehr 

bis dahin schöne grüsse
antje


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> ..das kommt jetzt auf die gewittermeldungen an und eigentlich wollt ich die tour schon mitm vernünftigen radl machen..aber evtl.weiss ich am sonntag bzw.am montag mehr
> 
> ...




frau antje, wir reden von AUGUST ;-)) du bist bissle zu früh  

coffee


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2006)

mag schon sein frau kaffe aber nach meinen informationen sollte man die tour schon mal probefahren. schließlich gehts aweng weiter weg.
achja... Ich war dort schon mal und leider fährt der lift zur zeit nicht. ;-)

eL


----------



## FrauAntje (7. Juli 2006)

,

na gott sei dank fährt die bahn nicht ..weniger wanderer + diskussionen ..und ich hab ein begleitopfer  gefunden ..a gaudi wirds 

tschüssi
antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ..und ich hab ein begleitopfer  gefunden ..a gaudi wirds


Auwai, der Arme. Is Montag warscheinlich nur noch Haut und Knochen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> 
> na gott sei dank fährt die bahn nicht ..weniger wanderer + diskussionen ..und ich hab ein begleitopfer  gefunden ..a gaudi wirds
> 
> ...



ah das ist doch mal ne Nachricht 
Wünsch Euch Beiden viel Spass beim Erkunden und überstrabazier deinen Begleiter nicht 
Denk dran Gummibärchen mitnehmen


----------



## Coffee (8. Juli 2006)

viel spaß an die beiden ;-) bin schon auf berichte gespannt;-)
coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (8. Juli 2006)

merci,merci!!..2 tüten haribo müssen reichen

euch auch viel spass morgen beim heimspiel!!

grüsse
antje


----------



## bike_schrat (20. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

meinem Ghost sehnt sich momentan auch ein wenig nach den Alpen...  

Wo wollt Ihr denn die Runde am 12./13.08. drehen? Könnte man sich da ggf. anschließen?


----------



## rohbau (28. Juli 2006)

So derla, also ich heb meinen Arm auch ma, des liest sich ja scho ned schlecht was ihr da so plant am 12./13. August.


----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2006)

am we kommen die seealpencracks wieder heim. denke dann wird der thread bzw das vorhaben für mitte august auch wieder aufleben;-)

bis dann coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (1. August 2006)

sodele,grüss göttchen

nach kurzem funkkontakt mit den üblichen verdächtigen haben wir beschlossen,eine wunderschöne wellnesstour mit hüttenübernachtung zu machen,so daß die alten hasen guten gewissens die neuen häs`chen und herzblätter mitbringen können 

treffpunkt würd ich sagen 10 uhr aufm parkplatz schwarzenfeld für mountainbiker in mittenwald.
dann gehts via scharnitz zum karwendelhaus,anschliessend zur falkenhütte(ca.40km+ca.1300hm)-hier relaxing mit hoffentlich alpenglüh`n+nächtigung,am nächsten tag rollen wir via laliderer tal hinab ins rißtal,von dort gehts über vordersbachau zur krinner-kofler-hütte und anschließend runter nach mittenwald(ca.40km+ca.700hm).

mitzubringen wäre ein hüttenschlafsack+irgendwelche latschen für die hütte.
wenn jemand einen schlafsack braucht,einen hätte ich über.

das ganze findet natürlich nur bei traumwetter statt!!

viele grüsse
antje


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

@killheidi
da kann man ja garnichmehr nein sagen!
Ich komme mit Herzblatt mit *g*


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2006)

da simmer dabei *träller* also ich alleine. mein herzblatt ist sicher aber in gedanken ganz bei mir.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (1. August 2006)

Da bin ich auch dabei  muss mal schauen, ob allein oder mit Anhang

@killheidi Das Schlafsackangebot würd ich gleich mal wahrnehmen...hab nur 'nen Sommerschlafsack, der schon den halben Rucksack in Beschlag nimmt.


----------



## dermaddin (1. August 2006)

Hurra, hurraaa...

wir fahren in die Berge 
Ich pack schon mal meine Sachen zusammen 

Nachdem ich mein restliches Gepäck grosszügig auf mein Herzblatt verteile, habe ich auch Platz für die grosse Kamera.
Das Alpenglühen soll sich mal trauen nicht zu glühen wenn ich das Teil mitschleppe 

Viele Grüsse
Martin *freu,träller*


----------



## FrauAntje (1. August 2006)

@jenny,joo,bring ich dir mit den hüttenschlafsack 

..ich fang schon mal an mit sonnentänzen 

grüsse
antje


----------



## calicalina (1. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> sodele,grüss göttchen
> 
> nach kurzem funkkontakt mit den üblichen verdächtigen haben wir beschlossen,eine wunderschöne wellnesstour mit hüttenübernachtung zu machen,so daß die alten hasen guten gewissens die neuen häs`chen und herzblätter mitbringen können
> 
> ...


Hey,
schöne Tour.  Habe ich am letzten WE gerade hinter mich gebracht. Bin am 12/13 leider schon verplant, sonst würde ich euch gerne nochmal begleiten.
Grüße


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich mein restliches Gepäck grosszügig auf mein Herzblatt verteile


 jaja
ich bin also der Packesel
Aber kein Problem nur her damit


----------



## FrauAntje (1. August 2006)

jawollllo maddin,pack da ja richtig viel rein!!das bergviech liebts nämlich mit richtig schwerem rucksack durch die gegend zu düsen


----------



## showman (1. August 2006)

Da fahr ich net mit. Is mir zu Pussiemäßig. Gar net schieben und tragen     Bin ich leider (oder Gott sei Dank, weil vielleicht is ja doch schieben/tragen) im Urlaub. Wünsch euch aber schon mal ganz viel Spaß und vor allem schönes Wetter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> jawollllo maddin,pack da ja richtig viel rein!!das bergviech liebts nämlich mit richtig schwerem rucksack durch die gegend zu düsen


Boaaaaah, wer von uns ist die Berggemse und kann nicht genug bekommen?


----------



## dermaddin (1. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> jawollllo maddin,pack da ja richtig viel rein!!das bergviech liebts nämlich mit richtig schwerem rucksack durch die gegend zu düsen



Ich könnte für eine div. Bezahlung noch ca. 3 KG untervermieten.
Aber bitte keine Autobatterien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauAntje (1. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da fahr ich net mit. Is mir zu Pussiemäßig. Gar net schieben und tragen     Bin ich leider (oder Gott sei Dank, weil vielleicht is ja doch schieben/tragen) im Urlaub. Wünsch euch aber schon mal ganz viel Spaß und vor allem schönes Wetter.
> 
> Gruß Showman




  sei froh,weil diesmal hättest du alles fahren müssen-kein relaxtes schieben


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

Remember 4. Juli 2005
http://www.blacksurf.de/Falkenhuette1/

geilomat war damals das Wetter!


----------



## eL (1. August 2006)

wird ja ne richtige Schätzla tour.... voll romantisch und harmonisch und sooo...

eL


----------



## eL (1. August 2006)

wasn goiles foddoalbum!!!

warum hast mit dem flaschmist angefangen??? da bekomm ich immer faulige füße.


----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

@el
du stellst dich einfach nur an


----------



## Sundance (1. August 2006)

also ich bin im Karwendel am 12.08 und 13.08 auch dabei, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. August 2006)

@sundance 
klaro freut uns doch!


----------



## eL (1. August 2006)

na wenn du faulige füße sexi findest


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2006)

red ned rum el, pack lieber die badehose ein *gG* und dein hüttenschlafsack *gg*

@ sundance, gerne doch ;-)

@ maddin, geile sache das mit dem foddo ;-)

@ bergziegen, i häng mi bei euch zwa einfach hintn dro mit am seil gell *gg*

@ all, kön ma die uhrn aweng vor drehn bidde 

coffee


----------



## mr proper (2. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> sodele,grüss göttchen
> 
> nach kurzem funkkontakt mit den üblichen verdächtigen haben wir beschlossen,eine wunderschöne wellnesstour mit hüttenübernachtung zu machen,so daß die alten hasen guten gewissens die neuen häs`chen und herzblätter mitbringen können
> 
> ...


Dat is das 12/13august?
Hört sich geilomatico an!

Gibt's da n Bahnhof in der Nähe oder kann man erstma wo anders hin komm und von wo man mich noch wer mit Karre mitnehmen kann? Marschgepäck reicht n kleinerer Schlafsack und halt Kleinzeuchs oder? Würde net die ganze Zeit mit Monsterrucksack rumgondeln wollen.

@Coffee: ich seh axel heute beim N8ride da werd ich ihm die sache schon schmackhaft machen, vieleicht Bekommen wir ja auch noch ein 3. ran und ne Karre organiesiert. Schauen wa ma

ED:Sind Hüttenschlafsäcke irgendwie kleiner, ich hab nur solch normale, das sind halt solch dicke Ommeln davon aber 3o.4.


----------



## die tina (2. August 2006)

da schließ ich mich doch auch an, wenn ich darf!
Ich hätt auch noch einen Hüttenschlafsack übrig.

Schöne Grüße,
Tina


----------



## eL (2. August 2006)

he poper 
ein hüttenschlafsack ist einfach eine leere hülle (aus vorzugsweise seinde) in die du einfach reinkriechst um dich dann mit den graudecken welche die hütte stellt zuzudecken.

Ich Hoffe die reisegesellschaft ist beim Landratsamt Mittenwald angemeldet!!!!

ansonsten kann ich es mir gut vorstellen das die einfach mal die alpen "räumen lassen" wenn die wanderwege verstopft sind.

eL


----------



## Sundance (2. August 2006)

@die tina Den Hüttenschlafsack würde ich gerne reservieren.....


----------



## mr proper (3. August 2006)

Ick komm grad frisch fom Berliner N8R, hab dort erfahren das die Hütten ma richtig wucher machen, was würd mich den der spaß so insgesamt kossten, (ohne Fahrkarte da gibts ja ehe verschiedene Pimperlitzchen tarife).wen es all zu teuer wird, müßte ich absagen.
Und zu welchem Bahnhof kann ich den kommen? würd gern bald fragen was mich die Fahrkarten kosten würden. damit ich die geschichte ma überschlagen kann.

Coffee: Axel kan och nich, und bei Checkb und allen anderen denen ich eine größere Tour zutrauen würde sieht auch schlecht aus. Wen dan würde ich allen Losgondeln.


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Ick komm grad frisch fom Berliner N8R, hab dort erfahren das die Hütten ma richtig wucher machen, was würd mich den der spaß so insgesamt kossten, (ohne Fahrkarte da gibts ja ehe verschiedene Pimperlitzchen tarife).wen es all zu teuer wird, müßte ich absagen.
> Und zu welchem Bahnhof kann ich den kommen? würd gern bald fragen was mich die Fahrkarten kosten würden. damit ich die geschichte ma überschlagen kann.
> 
> Coffee: Axel kan och nich, und bei Checkb und allen anderen denen ich eine größere Tour zutrauen würde sieht auch schlecht aus. Wen dan würde ich allen Losgondeln.




@ proper,

also wir wollen wenn auf der falkenhütte im karwendel nächtigen. preis ist unterschiedlich, je nachdem was du für ein "lager/bett" nimmst klick mich sind mal anhaltspunkte ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (3. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu welchem Bahnhof kann ich den kommen? würd gern bald fragen was mich die Fahrkarten kosten würden.


Kannst bis Mittenwald fahren. Is von Berlin aber net der nächste Weg. Die kürzeste Verbindung dauert 10:47 Std  22:38 Uhr ab Berlin/Zoo, 09:25 Uhr Ankunft in Mittenwald. Verspätungen natürlich nicht eingerechnet  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die tina (3. August 2006)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> @die tina Den Hüttenschlafsack würde ich gerne reservieren.....



ok! Freu mich schon auf Falkenhütte II.


----------



## dermaddin (3. August 2006)

Bei der Menge an Leuten können wir in der Hütte doch schon nach einem Gruppenrabatt fragen oder?

Dauert es denn noch lange bis zum 12. ?

@frauantie - du musst schon etwas schneller Deinen Sonnen-Tanz tanzen. Das Wetter hier erinnert an Herbst. Ich habe heute Morgen meine Ärmlinge angelegt *bibber*

In Nürnberg sind die Jungs übrigens schon fleissig am Aufbauen für den District Ride.

Dieses Jahr wird es ein völlig neuer Aufbau. Die Sprünge sind jetzt unten am Hauptmarkt mit viel Platz für Zuschauer. Auch die Absperrungen zu den Fahren sind etwas weiträumiger. Das war letztes Jahr schon etwas grenzwertig 


Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## showman (3. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Dauert es denn noch lange bis zum 12. ?


Noch neun mal schlafen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2006)

simmer scho da


----------



## Reignman (3. August 2006)

würde mich auch sehr gerne anschliessen, wenn ich darf  
zumindestens bis zur Falkenhütte, würde die Tour jedoch an einem Tag durchfahren (2300 hm). Anstatt den letzten beiden Anstiegen, Vorderaualm bzw. Fereinalm die Alternative (tour 34) mit Soiernweg über Fischbachalm fahren.
Falls jemand Interesse hätte sich anzuschliessen, sehr gerne. Sonst würde ich die erste Hälfte gerne mit euch fahren, und den Rest halt alleine. Falls ihr mich überhaupt mitnehmen wollts.


----------



## Coffee (3. August 2006)

immer gerne, nur zu ;-) hab dich schon im münchner thread gelesen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dermaddin (3. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Noch neun mal schlafen



Ach je. Noch so lange - wo ich doch schon so aufgeregt bin. Klein Martin in den Bergen 

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Reignman (3. August 2006)

oh je, ich sehe nur lauter DH Fahrer hier   
bin ich wirklich der einzige hier, der Uphill bevorzugt   
und downhill ohne Ausrüster (knieschoner usw) fährt?


----------



## showman (4. August 2006)

Mir warts grad langweilig:







Was mich ein bissl wundert ist der Einbruch bei Km 67.5 Warscheinlich müßt ihr eine 250m tiefe und 5m breite Schlucht durchsteigen  Der Rest sollt einigermaßen entspannt sein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (4. August 2006)

Trittfrequenz schrieb:
			
		

> oh je, ich sehe nur lauter DH Fahrer hier
> bin ich wirklich der einzige hier, der Uphill bevorzugt
> und downhill ohne Ausrüster (knieschoner usw) fährt?


 
also wir sehn das nicht so eng wir fahren beides 
Aber ein Rennen wird das nich, darauf kannst du dich schon einstellen es wird gemütlich


----------



## Coffee (4. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir warts grad langweilig:
> 
> 
> Was mich ein bissl wundert ist der Einbruch bei Km 67.5 Warscheinlich müßt ihr eine 250m tiefe und 5m breite Schlucht durchsteigen  Der Rest sollt einigermaßen entspannt sein.
> ...



ka problem, i pack die steigeisen ei, den klettergurt, karabiener usw. dann schaff ma des scho  

coffee


----------



## showman (4. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also wir sehn das nicht so eng wir fahren beides
> Aber ein Rennen wird das nich, darauf kannst du dich schon einstellen es wird gemütlich


Ich bin ja leider eh net dabei aber der Familienurlaub geht jetzt halt mal vor. Wenn ihr am Ende der Tour noch net genug habt könnt ihr noch an der Holzhütte rechts zur Schöttelkarspitze abbiegen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. August 2006)

@oberchecka
sehr schadeâ¦wir werden dein Gschmarri vermissen *g*


----------



## Reignman (4. August 2006)

blacksurf: wahrscheinlich für euch gemütlich, und bei meiner Kondition ein Rennen  
ist schon o.k. da ich die grosse Tour mit Falkenhütte an einem Tag fahren möchte, kommt mir das auch alles entgegen die erst Hälfte etwas gemütlicher anzugehen. 
Weiter ordne ich mich natürlich immer der Mehrheit unter  

Aber im ernst, bin bisher mit euch noch nie gefahren, daher kann die Leistungsstärke der Gruppe bzw. auch meine eigene nur sehr schwer einschätzen....  
Auf jeden FAll freue ich mich schon auf das übernächste WE und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch wieder mit.
Bin ja bekennender Schön-Wetter-Fahrer... zumindestens darfs net regnen


----------



## blacksurf (4. August 2006)

nene keine Sorge es wird gemütlich! Bei uns ist das so, der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (4. August 2006)

So war heut bei der DB am Ticket Schalter:
A.Normal:115Eur (nur jeweils hin+das gleiche dan nochma zurück) und schön Freitach Abend einsteigen und dan mit 2.Umsteigen Sa früh in Mittenwald aufschlagen. 
B.Sommer spezial:Muß aber am Tag gefahren werden heißt Freitach früh los den Ganzen Tach durch Dt Trödeln, 6ma umsteigen davon 3ma sehr knapp(bestimmt zu knap bei der Pünktlichkeit der Züge). Fr Abends in Mittenwald sein da dan noch ma übernachten. dafür beide Fahrten Hin+Zurück 108Eur+Die übernachtung freitag-sams, und sonntach zu Montach um dann noch mal den ganzen Tach Bahn zu fahren

Allso was machen? Einfach die Karre meiner Eltern nehmen und hoffen das noch wer mitkommt und der Sprittpreis geteilt werden Kann Allso auf ein gutes gelingen.


----------



## Coffee (5. August 2006)

@ proper,

die zugfahrpersie /zeit ist wucher. besser wäre wirklich ein auto und dann noch 2 - 3 leute einpacken und losdüsen. von berlin ist halt wirklich sehr weit. du bist herzlich willkommen wenn du die strapatzen auf dich nehmen willst.;-)

sag einfach im laufe der nächsten woche bescheit.

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2006)

hallöchen,

also aus der nürnberger ecke sind jetzt an bord:

blacksurf
dermaddin
weichling
jenny999
gerd
ich (coffee)

jenny du hast bezüglich auto eine pm ;-)

@ rohbau + bike schrat, meldet euch hier doch bitte auch nochmal falls ihr mit wollt.

el fährt über münchen und läd frau antje ein ;-)

die münchner + proper kommen direkt zum startpunkt.

entscheidung ob alles wie geplant stattfindet oder wegen wetter abgesagt werden muss, entscheidet antje , da sie die tour ausgerufen hat und in münchen näher an den gebirgsketten ist als wir hier im norden *lol*

grüße coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (6. August 2006)

ja grüüüsssdiieedsch,

schöner plan-jetzt hoffen wir mal auf ein regenfreies wochenende!!denk,mittwoch/donnerstag gibts ne genauere prognose.insgesamt werden wir dann 12 feste und eventuell noch ein paar eventuelle 

@weichling+gerd,schön,dass ihr auch dabei seid!!
@proper,hast mei mail bekommen?-tut sich da was??
@tina,wie schauts bei dir mit der hinfahrt aus?

grüsse aus muc
antje


----------



## Reignman (6. August 2006)

oh je, habe mir gerade die Wetterprognose für die nächste Woche angesehen. Es soll zwar wieder wärmer werden, um die 20 Grad, jedoch immer wieder regnen  
o.k ist eine Prognose, halbwegs zuverlässige Wetterdaten gibt es so 2 Tage zuvor  
Wollte dieses WE auch eine kleinere Tour drehen, jedoch bei diesem WEtter macht mir das keinen grossen Spaß  

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass es euch allen ganz gut geht....
Wünsche allen einen guten Wochenstart und bis bald ....


----------



## die tina (7. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> @tina,wie schauts bei dir mit der hinfahrt aus?
> 
> grüsse aus muc
> antje



Hallo Antje,

ich fahr aus Freising und kann ab MUC noch zwei Leute einpacken.

Schöne Grüße,
Tina


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2006)

@ rohbau + bike shrat

bitte melden beim orgateam karwendelexpress ;-) wegen auto voll machen ;-) denn so wie es aussieht können wir euch beide noch einladen.

grüße coffee


----------



## mr proper (7. August 2006)

Post hab ich bekommen danke vieleicht hab ich auch schon jemand oder sogar noch 2Berliner an der Angel aber da fehlt noch ne endgültige Zusage allso ich denk das ich komme aber ob ich noch jemand mitbring steht noch net fest.

Wegen dem Regen, alles Weicheier!


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Post hab ich bekommen danke vieleicht hab ich auch schon jemand oder sogar noch 2Berliner an der Angel aber da fehlt noch ne endgültige Zusage allso ich denk das ich komme aber ob ich noch jemand mitbring steht noch net fest.
> 
> Wegen dem Regen, alles Weicheier!



hallo proper ;-)

würden uns wirklich freuen dich begrüßen zu dürfen ;-)

grüßle coffee


----------



## schotti65 (7. August 2006)

juten tach,

ich hab durch proper von eurer tour erfahren und wollte mal höflich anfragen, ob noch platz für einen weiteren berliner wäre.

gruss
schotti65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. August 2006)

@ schotti, wenn du proper fahrgesellschafst leistes ;-) da freut er sich auch.

grüße coffee


----------



## eL (7. August 2006)

Nachdem ich heute wieder vollständig in den producktionsprozess meines arbeitgebers eingegliedert wurde, hat der auch schon viel bessere aufgaben für mich am samstag als fahradfahren. Es ist unglaublich aber es wurden eben diese aufgaben ganze 3 wochen hinausgezögert damit gerade ICH dese erledigen darf.

Demzufolge werde ich nicht am 12.8. in Mittenwald am start stehen. Ich hoffe es findet sich noch ein anderer termin in dieser saison.

Aber ich hoff ja immer noch das es schlechtes wetter gibt und die tour eh verschoben wird 

Ihr die ihr mitfahren werdet:
Seid nicht traurig das ihr auf das geschmarri des obaschegger und die geistreichen intellektuell grenzwertigen beiträge von mir verzichten müsst, irgendwann fahren wir wieder zusammen. 

eL


----------



## blacksurf (7. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr die ihr mitfahren werdet:
> Seid nicht traurig das ihr auf das geschmarri des obaschegger und die geistreichen intellektuell grenzwertigen beitrÃ¤ge von mir verzichten mÃ¼sst, irgendwann fahren wir wieder zusammen.
> 
> eL


 
sehr schade wenn dann keiner Ã¼ber meine Schiffschaukelt lÃ¤stertâ¦


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Demzufolge werde ich nicht am 12.8. in Mittenwald am start stehen. Ich hoffe es findet sich noch ein anderer termin in dieser saison.
> 
> 
> eL




mein lieber herr el, wer kpmmert sich jetzt um die sorgenmachenden bremsen von jenny  wir haben doch auf dich gesetzt  alles muss man selber machen  

coffee


----------



## eL (7. August 2006)

die schiffsschaukel:
tja divenhinterteile müssen wackeln ;-) dat iss halt so

die schrauberin in der boxengasse
wenn die bremse wieder zu macht einfach leicht den entlüfter oben aufdrehen und bei gezogenen griff das stellrädchen ein stück reindrehen. dann sofort entlüfter zuschrauben und gut iss ;-) 

ohh ich glaube ihr werdet garkein spass haben wenn ich nich bei euch bin. lasst uns um ne woche verschieben :-D

eL


----------



## Jenny999 (8. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schade wenn dann keiner über meine Schiffschaukelt lästert


*grins* na ja, da findet sich bestimmt jemand, wenn Du's zum Fahren brauchst


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ohh ich glaube ihr werdet garkein spass haben wenn ich nich bei euch bin. lasst uns um ne woche verschieben :-D
> 
> eL



el, verschieben geht nicht. weil dann der alpenX zu nah ist. soll doch dein chef seine arbeit verschieben *gg*. richte dem mal nen gruß aus von "mutti" er soll dich gefälligst sa/so ziehen lassen  

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (8. August 2006)

eL, und von mir auch gleich 'nen schönen Gruß  Sag ihm, Du hast 'ner Dame  versprochen, immer bei ihr zu sein...und so ein Versprechen bricht man nicht soo leicht


----------



## eL (8. August 2006)

eL: he scheff kanns dein schaizendreck am samstag nich allene machen??

scheffe: sach ma eL hassun nagel im kopp??

eL: äähh ? nö!!

scheffe: also samstag gewehr bei fuß pünktlich 0700 abmarschbereit. Die Mädels müssen auch einmal ohne dich auskommen können.

Tja man kann nich immer alles bekommen.

Aber ich bin im geiste bei euch!!! und vor allem bei DER Dame, der ich es versprochen habe.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. August 2006)

die vodoopuppe ist bereits in arbeit ;-)

coffee


----------



## smerles (8. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die vodoopuppe ist bereits in arbeit ;-)
> 
> coffee



uh oh... coffee zu verärgern kann also schmerzhaft werden


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> uh oh... coffee zu verärgern kann also schmerzhaft werden



nein, bedienen darf die puppe jenny, falls sie in betreuenswerte situation kommen sollte wo el ihr ja nun nciht zur seite stehen kann  jenny braucht quasi ja ne ersatzbefriedigung  

coffee


----------



## eL (8. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, bedienen darf die puppe jenny, falls sie in betreuenswerte situation kommen sollte wo el ihr ja nun nciht zur seite stehen kann  jenny braucht quasi ja ne ersatzbefriedigung
> 
> coffee



gaaaaanz dünnes eis!!!!
und gewagte wortwahl  

reeeespekt


----------



## smerles (8. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, bedienen darf die puppe jenny, falls sie in betreuenswerte situation kommen sollte wo el ihr ja nun nciht zur seite stehen kann  jenny braucht quasi ja ne ersatzbefriedigung
> 
> coffee




 nich schlecht...


----------



## mr proper (9. August 2006)

Ick freu mir schon druff. Hoffe ihr bringt gutes Wetter mit, El bestell gefälligs den Regen wieder ab. Grad beim N8ride noch einzelheiten Bequatscht 2Sind wa bestimmt und wen sich Rennschnecke endschließt mit zu kommen, sorgen wir auch damit die Damenquote hoch bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. August 2006)

vergiss es

also wenn rennschnecke nu och noch mitkommt muss es einfach regnen damit Heidi die kiste auf einen späteren termin verschiebt.

ick würd sonst vor neid platzen ;-)

eL

p.s. selbst für den schwarzwald wurde am sonntag noch für ab wochenmitte mehr sonnenschein und freundlicher vorausgesagt.
daraus wurd ja dann nix. Noch kälter und noch mehr regen sind jetz die worte des wetterfrosches.

jemand heimlich nen regentanz vollführt??


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

kill heidi, was sagt der münchner wetterfrosch?

coffee


----------



## Reignman (9. August 2006)

die ganzen Online-Wetter Dienste sagen für das WE in der Region Mittenwald schlechtes Wetter (Regen) voraus


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

nein ich will das nciht hören, nein nein nein...grade brachten sie im radio der regen hat in den alpen aufgehört *gg*


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2006)

Ich kann Coffee nur recht geben, am WE muss es einfach schön werden in den Alpen, ich fahre am Samstag in Reutte los zu meinem AlpenX!!

Da wird es schön!!


----------



## Reignman (9. August 2006)

coffee: Welches Radio besitzt du denn? Das Radio möchte ich auch gerne haben  
Ändert aber nix daran, dass man trotzdem nass wird. Heute soll das Wetter noch gut sein, aber morgen wieder schlecht  
Darum habe ich bereits mein Bike im Kofferraum und werde nach der Arbeit noch eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## Jenny999 (10. August 2006)

So...ich hab extra die ganze Woche immer aufgegessen, so dass es am Wochenende eigentlich nur noch schön werden kann!  

Gibt's schon 'ne Entscheidung ausm Org-Büro in München?

Gruß - Jenny

Will endlich meine Bremsen testen....


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2006)

das Orgo-BÃ¼ro sieht das Ganze skeptischâ¦
Aber die Entscheidung wird erst Morgen gefÃ¤lltâ¦


----------



## Jenny999 (10. August 2006)

jut...hab grad die Vermietung angerufen...Stornierung ist auch noch kurz vor Anmietzeit möglich


----------



## dermaddin (10. August 2006)

Also ich habe heute Morgen extra noch meine Sonnenbrillen-Gläser auf extra dunkel gewechselt. Aufgegessen habe ich auch alles.

Jetzt muss nur noch KillHeidi ihren Sonnentanz aufführen und sich alle Meteorologen irren 

Vermutlich lieget das nur an eL weil er nicht mitkann. Der hüpft doch schon die ganze Zeit rum und macht einen auf Regentanz... 

Hoffnungsvolle Grüsslie
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (10. August 2006)

@eL: Sei nicht so GEMEIN. Aufessen und Sonnentanz, subito aber fix! 

weichling



			
				dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe heute Morgen extra noch meine Sonnenbrillen-Gläser auf extra dunkel gewechselt. Aufgegessen habe ich auch alles.
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch KillHeidi ihren Sonnentanz aufführen und sich alle Meteorologen irren
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

also irgendwie hab ich das gefühl wir müssen fahren, egal wie *gg* und wenns dann nur untenrum um den berg ist. ist will zumindest die berge sehen am we und mit euch uff ner hütte übernachten und lustiges zusammensein und überhaupt.

ICH WILL FAHREN

egal wohin, mit euch überallhin bei jedem wetter ;-)

coffee

P.S. seh grad, zugspitze sonne ;-) müssen wir uns halt bissle wärmer anziehen LOL

EDIT SAGT:

ich kotze gleich, egal welchen beschissenen wetterdienst man aufruft, überall die gleichen horrormeldungen. menno ich bekomme gleich einen anfall


----------



## showman (10. August 2006)

Vergeßts ganz einfach. Hier in Kärnten war es genau einen Tag schön und den Rest seit Montag hats gepißt   Die Aussichten sind auch ehen grenzwertig für die nächsten Tage. Packen morgen zusammen und fahren Heim.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2006)

Hey showi
Wir wollten nach bozen oder meran, aber aussichten zum  
Auch gardasee,nicht toll,mit kälte einbruch  zu rechnen. schweiz auch regen.
alles müll. koffer stehen gepackt da und bikes auch, und jetzt ????
gruss metzi


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

ich bekomme gleich depressionen, einen heulkrampf und überhaupt. 

alternativprogramm? wer hat lust? 

coffee


----------



## dermaddin (10. August 2006)

Wenn es arg schmuddelig wird können wir ja in der nächsten Umgebung bleiben. Dann müssen wir nicht die Autos einsauen. Sprich Tiergaten oder Fürther Stadtwald. 

Ich geh auf jeden Fall schon mal Holz für den Kamin besorgen 
Für Sonntag sind kuschelige 15 Grad in Nürnberg gemeldet


----------



## All-Mountain (10. August 2006)

Ich will mich ja nicht in Eure Planung einmischen, aber Mo und Di sieht (bis jetzt) wettervorhersagentechnisch gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus: klick

Wenn Ihr den Brückentag nicht frei bekommt könntet Ihr die Karwendeltour auch als Eintagestour fahren.

Ich würde an Eurer Stelle die Sache mal noch nicht komplett abschreiben


----------



## FrauAntje (10. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Packen morgen zusammen und fahren Heim.
> 
> Gruß Showman





 ich erwarte deinen anruf


----------



## FrauAntje (10. August 2006)

@all,joo,bei dem sauwetter machts keinen sinn,ist einfach zu kalt oben aufm berg 

würd gern bei eurem alternativprogramm dabei sein...aber mein deal war-schönes wetter-frei-schlechtes-arbeiten...schaaaaade 

und el ist an allem schuld-so!! 

schöne grüsse
antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

ja El, der el ist schuuuuld 

so ich geh jetzt schmollen und heulen.

coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (10. August 2006)

..und ich muss jetzt die wasserdichten socken testen 

@all,keine bange,vorm wintereinbruch finden wir schon noch einen termin 

gruss
antje


----------



## dermaddin (10. August 2006)

... und Regenhose habe ich heute Mittag auch keine gefunden - da is auch der eL dran schuld - und überhaupt is doch alles kacke hier mit dem Wetter.

Meine Kollegen sind schon alle ganz unzufrieden und nörgeln die ganze Zeit...

ICH WILL WIEDER SOMMER !!!


----------



## mr proper (10. August 2006)

Toll was#n hier los ich wolt gerad meine Sachen packen damit ich morgen gleich nach der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt heitzen kann um mich mit schotti65 und Rennschnecke auf den Weg in den ...Süden machen kann. Gibts doch jarnisch alles so schön ausbanausert und geklärt, all das hecktische Pm hin und herwerfen alles für die Katz. Hab auch extra noch n Par neue Bremsbeläge besorgt in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr noch ma mehr als 100hm am Stück zu fahren. Toll El du "Mittagessennichaufesser" du du Wettergottbestechendes.., wen ich dich in die Finger bekomm. Habt ihr noch ein par Taschentücher übrig


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

@ proper,

ja leider macht es bei der aussichtlosen wetterlage keinen sinn. wir haben wirklich jeden winkel abgechekct, aber überall regen, dauerregen. also nciht nur schauer. und zudem schon weit bei einstelligen graden. wäre wirklich kein spaß.

aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. wir denke auch beim nächsten mal an dich.

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2006)

@all
kein TrÃ¼bsalblasenâ¦es ist unglaublich schade, aber es gibt ja noch andere Weekends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. August 2006)

Total trübselig...!!!!


----------



## eL (10. August 2006)

ja gibts des jetz??? ihr fahrt nich?
also da ihr ja alle dies wochenende daheim bleibt und eventuell a weng arbeitet (ich muss es ja auch) na da habt ihr sicher am darauffolgendem wochenende 19.-20.8 frei und ich lad euch zu ner völlig genialen Sommernachtsparty "cool am Pool" nach glashütte im schönen brandenburger land ein!!

iss das nix??

Der ESK würde sich freuen die Ortsgruppe SÜD nebst ihren Kaderfremden sympathisannten zu begrüßen.

abreise: Nürnberg samstag 0900
ankunft: Nürnberg sonntag später nachmittag

zahnbürste und bikini nich vergessen.


euer regengott ;-)


----------



## eL (10. August 2006)

Nu hört schon auf zu schmollen!!!! das hält ja keiner aus nich!!


----------



## mr proper (10. August 2006)

Du schwingst hier groß Reden, du der an allem schuld is. Nee, nächste Woche fahr ich schon in Harz Auch wens Regnet
Ihr habt doch auch ziemlich schicke Berge gleich um die Ecke oder? Bin ich da fehl informiert. Vieleicht kann man euch ja auch ma zu irgend ner Tagestour runterkomm, nur vieleicht.


----------



## dermaddin (10. August 2006)

Also eL, so billich kommste uns nicht davon...
Ich schmolle noch ne Runde


----------



## eL (10. August 2006)

proper da brauchst garnich so weit fahren. den hals brechen kannste dir unweit bayreuth am allerbesten. wenn de soviel mut hast wie ick denke denn biste jenau der richtige für det gestein da. 

ej ick schwöre ich hab mit dem herniederfallenden medium nix zu tun. solange det flüssig runter kommt und nich am stück bleibt noch hoffnung.

eL


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2006)

el spiel hier nich den Wettergott sondern lass mal endlich Geschreibsl von den Seealpen nieder


----------



## FrauAntje (10. August 2006)

..doch el,du bist auch daran schuld,dass es in germany keine master-blaster-pumpen mehr gibt!!..aber mit den schweizern kann man ja reden 

..noch 37 tage..bis zur wiesn 

grüüssdiiietsch
antje


----------



## eL (10. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> el spiel hier nich den Wettergott sondern lass mal endlich Geschreibsl von den Seealpen nieder



die geschichtn erzähl ich dann live am lagerfeuer!!! das wird gaaaanz großes Tennis. Lasst es euch nicht entgehen  19-20.8. glashütte bei Berlin.

Heidi bekommst jetz dei pumpen? direkt von den rikolas? 

eL... völlich unschuldich


----------



## eL (10. August 2006)

ein hab ich noch für die nacht ;-)

wenn es draußen regnet wird eL nicht naß
der regen wird eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (10. August 2006)

Ach eL,

die Voodoo Puppe liegt hier schon bereit 
Spürst Du schon ein leichtes stechen in der Brust?

Wo ist gleich noch mal die dicke Nadel und das Feuerzeug....


Guts Nächtle 
Martin 

EDIT: Ich habe bei Amazon das passende Einsteigerset gefunden


----------



## Coffee (11. August 2006)

frustbewältigungsprogramm sonntag 13.08.06

coffee


----------



## die tina (11. August 2006)

Und das ist das Münchner Furstbewältigunggsprogramm:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233563

Schöne Grüße und Euch viel Spaß!
Tina


----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

ja was heißt hier frust???
ihr müsst einfach lernen mit niederlagen besser umzugehen ;-)

maddin der voodoo kram funzt bei Eisenschweinen nicht! zu dickes fell ;-))))

aber mach nur so weiter..... dann lass ich es sonntag erst recht schütten.


----------



## mr proper (11. August 2006)

Frust abbauen?
Hey, solch Program gibts HIERzu Landes  auch. Weniggstens kann keiner so leicht mein nächstes We Harz kaputt machen, den Touraufruf leite ich und, da wird gefahren egal ob Regen Schnee oder 50°im Schatten.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## mr proper (12. August 2006)

Hab gerade ma aufs aktuelle Wetter geschaut und bin ja doch ein wenig enttäuscht hättt sich ja doch gelohnt, alles mist jetz beiß ich mir doppelt n Schwanz.


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade ma aufs aktuelle Wetter geschaut und bin ja doch ein wenig enttäuscht hättt sich ja doch gelohnt, alles mist jetz beiß ich mir doppelt n Schwanz.



ich weis nciht wo du geschaut hast, sämtliche webcams in dem gebiet wo wir fahren wollten melden REGEN bei 7 grad. nicht wirklich lustig.

glaub mir, wir haben uns auch gefreut, aber gerade im alpinen gelände ist das dann kein spaß mehr. und die anreise ist eben mal nicht ums eck. ich bin mir aber sicher das wir ende september ne schöne tour nochmal dort machen können. also halte dich bereit.
coffee


----------



## mr proper (12. August 2006)

Aber bitte nich die 4Tage am letzten WE da müßt ihr in Harz kommen aufruf kommt noch.



			
				checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Wat ist eigentlich mit dem langen Wochenende vom 30.09. - 03.10.2006, Samstag - Dienstag? Da könnte man doch wat uff die Beene stellen. Wir hätten 4 Tage. Gutes Herbstwetter ist immer geil zum biken und wir könnten noch einen gepflegten N8 im Harz einlegen. Wir lassen die Sommersaison ausklingen und labbern über unsere Sommerheldentaten. Ick würde mich ooch um die Organistion günstiger Schlafstätten mit Fleischbatzen und Kaltschalen in zentraler Trailnähe kümmern.
> 
> checkb


----------



## FrauAntje (12. August 2006)

@propper,du musst dich nicht ärgern,auf der kisten hats heut 5 grad gehabt-regen eher niesel gabs kein gscheiten -aber es hätt sich trotzdem nicht gelohnt,weil alles in wolken eingehüllt war und bei unserer tour pochen wir schon auf ein schönes panorama!

grüsse
antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. August 2006)

proper wann müssen mir in hartz??

heidi ich hat heut supergeiles wetter für mein freeair job in pupshausen. hat sich doch gelohnt den durchzuziehen... jetz sind die wochenenden wieder frei ;-)

wann is denn dein freies wochenende welches du ja nun wieder zurückgetauscht hast?


----------



## mr proper (12. August 2006)

Am 30.09. - 03.10.2006, Samstag - Dienstag. Checkb macht n schnuckeligen Saisonabschluss WE wir wollen uns in irgend ne Jugendherberge oder so einquartieren, irgend was von wo man in mehrere Richtungen Starten kann und dann von da aus unsere Touren Starten, auf jeden Fall auch ma n N8ride machen ansonsten am Tag fahren und abends gemütliches beisammen sein am Lagerfeuer und über Saisonhöhepunkte, Alpenüberquerungen , Teile, und was auch immer quatschen. Würde uns freuen wen man auch wieder ein par neue Gesichter sieht wird bestimmt geil. Die Sache wird bestimmt morgen bequatscht und beschlossen, bis dahin is auch noch ein bissel Zeit so das man es schafft die Familie schonend drauf vorbereiten kann, so bekommen wir auch ein par Leute rann die es sonst nich immer so spontan schaffen. Allso wenn man es einrichtren kann das ihr uns von der andern Seite entgegenreist damit wir ne richtig schöne Truppe zusammenraffen ich fänds goil.
Vieleicht bekommt schafft man es ja auch ein par ESKler mit zu bekommen. Wie gesagt wir bequatschen das morgen ma und vieleicht kommt dan schon bald der Aufruf dafür.

Datt könnte ja dan fast euer fehlgeschlagenes LV Treffen sein, werden dann zwar auch andre Modelle dabei sein aber eben auch LV's und davon ham wir in Berlin irgendwie ne ganze Menge


----------



## mr proper (16. August 2006)

Checkb hat das jatz nur für 10Man gebucht, und auch sonst geht seine Planung eigentlich von Berlin aus. 

Naja, irgend jemand der ein wenig Organisatorisches Talent hat kann sich das ja ma anschauen und eine Seperate Tour von euch aus da hin planen so das man sich dann da trift und  doch noch ma die ein oder andre Tour zusammen drehet. Vieleicht kann man da ja auch in der Nähe Zelten oder so. Wen 4Tage zu lang sind Könnt ihr ja auch nur übers WE ma forbeischauen. EL könnte mir bei der gelegenheit auch gleich ma aufs Maul hauen


HIER DER AUFRUF VON BERLIN AUS

Würd mich freuen wen ihr es lust habt, das mit dem Übernachten und so klappt, und wir uns dan da vieleicht treffen könnten.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> EL könnte mir bei der gelegenheit auch gleich ma aufs Maul hauen



also da du mich gleich in 2 lokalforen soo lieb drum bittest  

hach ich kann aber auch nie NEIN sagen.


----------



## checkb (21. August 2006)

> ich bin mir aber sicher das wir ende september ne schöne tour nochmal dort machen können. also halte dich bereit.



Ick melde schon mal Interesse an. Lade Proper dann mit ein. 

BROCKEN ROCKEN vom 30.09. bis 03.10.2006
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234514


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2006)

an dem we bin iche leider ine dresden, ohne bike.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (13. Dezember 2006)

Joa vieleicht hat ja wer lust auf ein richtig geiles WE  
Einfach im Berlin Forum melden, oder einfach *HIER KLICKEN*
Könnt ja ma beim Pitza Plauder drüber reden oder so, würd mich freuen auch ein par nich Berliner kennen zu lernen und durch die Berge zu reiten. An was es bestimmt nich fehlen wird is spaß.


checkb schrieb:


> *:::BROCKEN ROCKEN:::The Next Level 2007:::17.05. bis 20.05.2007 ( Himmelfahrt, Do bis So )*
> 
> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ...





mr proper schrieb:


> Oh jea, ick bin dabei!!!!! ,
> ber die Winterzeit hast du mir mit diesem Aufruf nicht verkürtzt sondern Verlängert, kanns kaum erwarten und trotzdem noch so lange
> Hoffe es findet sich wieder so eine nette Gruppe wie das Letze mal. Platz is in der Hütte ja reichlich vorhanden allso Platz genug  allso meldet euch es wird ein absolutes "Szene Highlight" es ist wirklich jeder gerne gesehen der spaß am Mountain Biken hat egal ob Tourer Schnellfahrer oder Freereiter.
> 
> ...


----------



## eL (4. Mai 2007)

Die sonne steht bereits hoch am firmament.
schneeschmelze ist abgeschlossen.

zeit für nen auswärtsspiel!

wie siehts denn pfingsten aus?
schulfrei hätt ich ja
schowi weichling und der rest der bösen gang... wie schauts?


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2007)

pfingsten weile ich noch in bella italia 

coffee


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2007)

ab wann bist du bei bella?


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2007)

schon vor harz/CZ. deshalb musste das ja ausfallen heuer leider 

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (14. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Die sonne steht bereits hoch am firmament.
> schneeschmelze ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> zeit für nen auswärtsspiel!
> ...



Pfingsten sind wir auch auf "Sommer, Sonne & Meer" - Pause (Usedom)


----------

